# Music by Genre > Orchestral, Classical, Italian, Medieval, Renaissance >  Drop Box is now available for Italian 'ballo liscio' sheet music.

## Mandophile

I have been working for quite a while now, having scanned very old public domain sheet music I own. What's been done so far is now available in a Drop Box; hundreds of old ballo liscio sheet music (almost exclusively published between 1880s and early 1920s) scanned from my library and elsewhere. Among the Italian American publishers in Philadelphia, Providence, New Jersey, New York City etc) you will find Century, Cardilli, de Stefano, di Bella, Pagani, Paolilli, Schettino et. al. I believe all titles are no longer in publication and without copyright. The publishers have gone out of business many decades ago and stopped publishing. Trios are arranged for mandolin 1 and 2, plus guitar. Currently, I have close to 400 titles that can be accessed and downloaded. Yes, for FREE! 
Right now, I can and have also uploaded links to my Facebook page (Sheri Mignano Crawford) for access and for easy download but you'd have to friend me, I think, to get the files via that social media.   I'm including a couple of links here just to see if this works out.
Below is the first link to a list of titles by publisher (Excel spreadsheet)
the second link is to the Cardilli collection --so far
the third is to di Bella.  --so far

Feel free to ask me any questions in this forum. I'd be glad to reply. 
            HERE'S the link to see the titles of the sheet music currently available.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/iechi0jsxy...RS_7.11.14.xls

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/kxnl2zskn...5rngS_r1uKwHDa

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/j2j05kz3s...6i6pD5n8eNMNua

I'd love to get some feedback as to how successful you are at getting into the files etc.
Grazie, Sheri

----------

4 Course Meal, 

Andy Boden, 

August Watters, 

Beanzy, 

delsbrother, 

DougC, 

Eugene, 

Hany Hayek, 

john e, 

John Goodin, 

Ken Carroll, 

Londy, 

lowtone2, 

Mandobar, 

Mandobart, 

Margriet, 

Martin Jonas, 

Orkun Hiçyılmaz, 

Rick Schneider, 

tkdboyd

----------


## Mandophile

hey it works. the second link is to the Philadelphia publisher de Stefano, not Cardilli.  I will post the other folders very soon.

----------


## Mandophile

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/5hd6gxrtt...mL8JwLrlZwghZa        Cardilli
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/rec0ru50d...9A1RpAsSWNCT1a  Pagani
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/0v1uux6li...u89ML0PQyn3zja       Paolilli
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ib9grosrm...9qD9oBRiB-V8Qa      Tesio
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/1c0z85o2l...zD_vWQ8Jn8tEza      miscellaneous
https://www.dropbox.com/s/0iu66pjwhc...ES_7.11.14.xls      combined Indexes by titles

As I continue to upload new titles, you should be able to maintain access to the newer files...but as I'm also new at this Drop Box, please feel free to ask me about new materials etc.   thank you and I hope you enjoy the music and share it.

----------

Londy, 

Margriet, 

Orkun Hiçyılmaz

----------


## brunello97

Absolutely incredible, Sheri!  What a wonderful and generous act on your part! Your "Mandolin Melodies" has been such a great resource for my own playing.  I look forward to many hours of and enjoyment (and learning) from this huge Dropbox stash.

mille grazie per tutto....

Mick

----------


## violmando

Wonderful!!! Thank you!!

----------


## John Goodin

Sheri, thanks so much for sharing this preservation work. I was able to download all of the files without problems in just a few minutes. Now I only need to find the hours to play through this great collection!

John G.

P.S. I remember spending a fun hour or so at the CMSA convention in Montreal with you and a group of serious ballo liscio players sight-reading some of your "Mandolin Melodies" collection. Maybe we'll see you in Portland this fall?

----------


## harper

Sheri, I downloaded everything quickly with no problems.  Thank you so much for all your time and effort, including making an index, and for sharing it.  I passed on the links to friends in Maine.

----------


## Michael Weaver

Wow, you are a very generous person! Thank you for your hard work.

----------


## Jim Garber

Fantastic! Thanks a heap, Sheri!

----------


## Phil Vinyard

Wow! I'm blown away with all that cool music. Many thanks!

----------


## Bob Clark

Absolutely incredible!  Thank you very much.  I am sure quite a few of us will spend a lot of time enjoying this music.  What a nice thing you have done for so many of us who play, and also for others who listen.

----------


## Jim Garber

I went thru a bunch of these and there are some missing parts. It may be possible that I have them and will let you know when I have time to check.

----------


## Mandophile

Hi Jim,
 Yes, they're are missing parts as noted in the far right column of the spreadsheet. I've only identified what has been collected. This was the main reason why I posted at Mando Cafe..it's a APB to anyone who has any parts to fill in the vacuum where it exists. While a majority are complete there are titles that only have one part. It would be great to have everyone participate in this endeavor. My first thought is to invite people to submit the sheet music to me as a graphics file so I can vet, enter into the list, convert to PDF, and upload. I don't believe my drop box is set up to allow just anyone to add/delete. It would probably be too chaotic.
 So, by all means, anyone who reviews the list should be able to identify missing part. This would be wonderful to have the entire mandolin cafe participating in this historic venture!  Thanks, Sheri

----------


## dhbailey

Thank you very much for this wonderful collection!  What a great undertaking to scan all that music, and what a generous act to share it so willingly with all of us!

----------


## Mandophile

To receive such a warm reception and hear from so many fine fretted friends/players about the joys of playing this music, well, that has made it all worth while.  I am continuously updating the excel spreadsheets (new ones today). More is coming in. In the meantime, I thought I should add the link where you see the actual catalog listings and title page samples from the publishers. This way we can all be aware of how much MORE exists out there and has gone missing. We want to fill the vacuum. So check out this link that contains catalog listings:

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/g2slmtau8...NMq4R8U_0uC-Ba

----------


## morgan

What a treasure trove of music, and blessings to you Sher for sharing these.  For my contribution to the cause, I have taken the liberty of compiling the files into five or six documents for those who don't want to mess with all those individual files.  I hope that's OK - I will take them down immediately if not.   They are also available on drop box:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/s98qepew6u...educed%202.pdf

https://www.dropbox.com/s/oz1bu71keg...educed%202.pdf

https://www.dropbox.com/s/hbcjb7on0d...educed%202.pdf

https://www.dropbox.com/s/u046nr9hxb...educed%202.pdf

https://www.dropbox.com/s/bua10j2cyv...educed%202.pdf

https://www.dropbox.com/s/srw9oa1mw1...educed%202.pdf

----------

August Watters, 

Beanzy, 

john e, 

Ken Carroll, 

Leo37, 

Londy, 

Margriet, 

mlinkins, 

Nigel Gatherer, 

Orkun Hiçyılmaz, 

Rick Schneider

----------


## Mandophile

whatever makes it easier and faster. I appreciate the help. I don't think that will affect the drop box archive itself. thank you!

----------


## clachanmusic

Wow!  What a resource.  Can't wait to get stuck into these.  Do you mind if I post any versions I manage to assemble?  It might be interesting to hear how we are all using the materials.  Would anyone like to recommend any they particularly like so far?

Johnny

----------

Mandophile

----------


## Martin Jonas

> Wow!  What a resource.  Can't wait to get stuck into these.  Do you mind if I post any versions I manage to assemble?  It might be interesting to hear how we are all using the materials.  Would anyone like to recommend any they particularly like so far?


I've recorded quite a few of these over the past two years or so -- there are so many gems here!

Sheri and I have been discussing these Dropbox folders for a few weeks prior to her public announcement.  Many of these are new to me, but a fair number I've had for some time: some are in Sheri's book, "Mandolin Melodies" (if you're reading this and don't have the book, go and get it -- she's picked many of the best tunes and arranged them in a more user-friendly form than the original scans), some are tunes that both she and I had independently of each other, some are tunes we both got recently from the same collector who wants to stay anonymous and who sent a large batch of Di Bella and Di Stefano tunes to us, and some are tunes I sent to Sheri recently to include in the Dropbox folders (as it turned out, she already had many of them anyway).

Here are ones I have already recorded (in reverse order of recording):

Il Canto dell'Allodola (Song of the Lark)
Constanza Mazurka
Lieto Avvenire
L'Amore Di Un Angelo
Fior D'Aprile
Fin Du Siecle
La Farfalla (Butterfly)
Waves Of The Danube
Profumo D'Amore
My Love Tango
Aida Mazurka
Sogno d'una Fata
In Fondo Al Mare
Liebestraum
La Petite Tonkinoise
Lieto Passato
Serenade I
Speranze Perdute

I think these are all included in Sheri's folders -- apologies if the odd one is missing, I haven't gone through them to make sure they're all there.  I've not included the ones I've learned directly from Sheri's book, some of which may also be in her folders.

Martin

----------

Anglocelt

----------


## Mandophile

Yes, post anywhere and distribute worldwide! My preferences are always, it seems, the smaller numbers..earliest publications. So use the catalog and my excel spreadsheet to see those titles. The older stuff is the best. Check publication date column. Some of the really well known mazurkas may not be here as we concentrated on most dances that have not been available. Becucci and Canoro are the best composers!! Hands down. Try those composers first.

----------


## Mandophile

Fior d'Aprile has exquisite harmonies, too. Anything Canoro wrote is in the 100th percentile.

----------


## Mandophile

Also, several years ago my good friend Ralph Muscatell, now gone, videotaped my mandolin group and other ensembles. Since he died last year I've been managing his channel on YouTube. There are about 20+ ballo liscio dances recorded. Just search "Musky527" and you'll see that I've put them all in the ballo liscio playlist category. The mandolinists are identified in each video. Enjoy!

----------

Christopher Stetson, 

sebastiaan56

----------


## Martin Jonas

I've just recorded one of the Pagani tunes from Sheri's folders, "Ginetta" -- a mazurka written by Santi Tafarella, one of Pagani's regular composers and one of my favourite composers (I've already recorded six of his other tunes).  This tune is new to me, however.  

Tafarella recorded this mazurka with his band, the "Sestetto Italiano Tafarella", on RCA Victor records (Victor 78600, issued 28 January 1926).  The old Pagani shop on Bleecker Street now houses an Italian restaurant, also called "Pagani" -- I haven't been, but it looks rather nice in photos.

1890s Umberto Ceccherini mandolin
1915 Luigi Embergher mandolin
Ozark tenor guitar
Suzuki MC-815 mandocello



Martin

----------

DavidKOS, 

Terrie Lee

----------


## Connor

I am utterly astounded by the treasure trove of wonderful old music. Thank you, thank you, thank you, Sheri! I have been playing with the idea of a reader's session in the Des Moines area. Now I have TONS of music to start with... should I ever get around to figuring out how to do such a thing.

----------


## Mandophile

lovely! the melody is enchanting, and to gaze on the historic context is just utterly satisfying. Great job, Martin.  I loved reading that Pagani did a "mean business in accordions"!

----------

Martin Jonas

----------


## brunello97

> I've just recorded one of the Pagani tunes from Sheri's folders, "Ginetta" -- a mazurka written by Santi Tafarella, one of Pagani's regular composers and one of my favourite composers (I've already recorded six of his other tunes).  This tune is new to me, however.  
> 
> Tafarella recorded this mazurka with his band, the "Sestetto Italiano Tafarella", on RCA Victor records (Victor 78600, issued 28 January 1926).  The old Pagani shop on Bleecker Street now houses an Italian restaurant, also called "Pagani" -- I haven't been, but it looks rather nice in photos.
> 
> 1890s Umberto Ceccherini mandolin
> 1915 Luigi Embergher mandolin
> Ozark tenor guitar
> Suzuki MC-815 mandocello
> 
> ...


Really lovely, Martin.  For me, this is one of the nicest recordings you have done.  Really made our Sunday morning breakfast special.  We'll waltz at the drop of a hat, even it's properly a mazurka. We love dancing to start the day....

Thanks for that, amigo.

Mick

----------


## Jim Garber

I had a friend who bought a large stack of Pagani mandolin/guitar sheet music from that store back in the 1960s. I think the store might have still been operating into the 1970s, possibly even later. When it closed an accordion shop in Long Island bought out the stock. I contacted them to see what happened to all the sheet music. They said they had the accordion music but threw out all the mandolin/guitar stuff!!!

----------


## Martin Jonas

Thanks for the kind comments, Sheri and Mick!

Here is another one I've recorded today -- "Un Sogno Di Una Vergine".  This is a waltz, written in 1908 by G. DiStefano and published by his own publishing company in Philadelphia.  The tune was recorded in 1927 by "Partipilo's Mandolin Orchestra" and released by RCA Victor (Victor 80368).

It's quite a long waltz, with some nice touches.  In the trio section it briefly turns into a German _Ländler_.

The title translates as "A Dream Of A Virgin".  As it doesn't say "_The_ Virgin", I presume it refers to a young girl, rather than the Virgin Mary.  Not clear whether the titular virgin is doing the dreaming or whether she is being dreamt of...

Same instrumentation as the Ginetta Mazurka (indeed, same mixing levels, too):

1890s Umberto Ceccherini mandolin
1915 Luigi Embergher mandolin
Ozark tenor guitar
Suzuki MC-815 mandocello



Martin

----------


## Martin Jonas

Here is another recording of one of these tunes.  This mazurka is by Onofrio DiBella himself, published by his own company very late in the day for this style, in 1949.  By this time, Onofrio appears to have given up thinking of poetically evocative Italian titles for the tunes, and so this pleasant mazurka is simply titled "Mandolin".  That was a bit too generic for me, so I've expanded it to "Mandolin Mazurka" for the purposes of my recording.  It's a modest little tune, very straightforward to play, but nicely moving along in that ineffable ballo liscio style.  The tonality reminds me of DiBella's own "Margaret Polka".

The attached photo shows the composer, Onofrio DiBella, in his shop together with his son.  No date, but I would guess sometime in the 1950s.

1890s Umberto Ceccherini mandolin
1915 Luigi Embergher mandolin
Ozark tenor guitar
Suzuki MC-815 mandocello



Martin

----------


## cjspiteri

The amount of sheet music that has been made available here is dizzying, I don't know where to start. Even if I do not decide to play the music I find the endevour of sifting through the digital pile exciting and  educational. Thanks to all the authors of responses, many contain interesting facts about the music.

----------


## Paullarkey

Great work Sheri-straightforward download. Many thanks. How can I buy a copy of Mandolin Melodies? Can you get a copy to Cambridge England?
Paul

----------


## Christopher Stetson

Like so many others, I want to thank you, Sheri, for this fantastic work.  I'm also happy to find this small community.  I've been interested in this repertoire for years and I'm lucky enough to have some friends locally who are at least willing to indulge my tastes.  If you're so inclined, you can find us as "Serenata Mandolin Trio" on Facebook.
Anyway, besides the thanks, I think I might have some material that would fit well into the dropbox, much already in .pdf.  What would be the best way to get it to you, Sheri?

Best, and keep playing!

Chris.

----------


## Mandophile

Great News! I've just uploaded about 50 new titles into the O. Di Bella folder. I've also updated the Excel spreadsheets with indexes by publisher and by title. There are now roughly 450+ titles. Many of the new titles in di Bella are complete TRIOs and will say so in the archived parts column.
It's been so heartening to receive the appreciation from so many mandolinists. With this archive, it is now possible to share in the joy of this music of these courageous composers. In 1903, My grandparents left a horrible village destroyed by mafia in Sicily along with so many other Italian immigrants to seek a new world. It was that optimism that shines through with each title I've uploaded. I can't say more other than it brings tears to my eyes to know these songs are welcomed by each of you with the hope that the tradition will stay alive in all our hearts. I speak for those who have anonymously donated files as well as my own submitted titles. To preserve the past is to build a future! Thank you, Sheri

----------


## Jim Garber

> Great News! I've just uploaded about 50 new titles into the O. Di Bella folder.


Thanks Sheri... Is this the link to the *DiBella ones*? The only thing I can't figure out is how to just download the new additions without having to download the whole batch another time. Any clues on how to do this?

----------


## Martin Jonas

> Thanks Sheri... Is this the link to the *DiBella ones*? The only thing I can't figure out is how to just download the new additions without having to download the whole batch another time. Any clues on how to do this?


Each line in the directory listing is a link to the PDF, so if you want to download individual PDFs, just right-click on the names and use "Save link as...".  The choice is to download each new PDF individually, or download the entire folder again using the "download" button and weed out the duplicates after downloaded.  I don't think there is an option of a batch download of only the new files.

I see that one of the new tunes is a waltz called "Sogno d'una vergine" by L. Canoro -- a completely different tune from the waltz of the same name by DiStefano that I recorded last week.  There clearly was a lot of recycling of tune names!

Martin

----------


## Mandophile

New link to the NEW FOLDER FOR newly uploaded di BELLA titles will be posted shortly. please stand by.

NEW LINK--but wait a bit as I'm still uploading. It should be ready by 12N PST.
if you should encounter any trouble, please send a private message to me. Thanks everyone.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/gtid1vr7x...2q2ZCAhnC7Nooa

----------

Margriet

----------


## Jim Garber

> Each line in the directory listing is a link to the PDF, so if you want to download individual PDFs, just right-click on the names and use "Save link as...".  The choice is to download each new PDF individually, or download the entire folder again using the "download" button and weed out the duplicates after downloaded.


Strange... I started to download individual files and I checked and it downloaded html files. That was in Safari (I am on my Mac since I am now jobless and at home). I switched to Firefox and it, at least gave me the option of downloading html or all files and then it worked. But each time I needed to switch to "All Files". I do have a batch downloading program on Firefox and may be able to tell it to filter files by age. I have to check that.

... Nah, that won't work. I think I will wait for Sheri's NEW folder.

----------


## Mandophile

hope you saw the reply with new link to new di Bella.

----------


## Jim Garber

Yes, I see, Sheri. Thanks again!!

----------


## Mandophile

It's so rewarding to hear from so many mando players who are trying out the mazurkas etc and playing them amongst their friends. I'm thrilled to know that these priceless melodies are being sustained by the community of musicians who love and respect the tradition. Please stay tuned as I'm in the process of uploading even more~Pagani and other publishers, including some accordion music. To me there isn't a more satisfying trio than mandolins with musette accordion (most of these publishers expected an accordionist to read from the guitar score anyway!!) The piano accordion was in its infancy when the mandolin trios were soaring to the top in the 1920s, so it took a while for composers to catch on to this great combination--but there it is! soon mando players will be able to invite us ol' geezer-squeezers to share in the fun! Thanks everyone!!

----------


## darrylicshon

Lots of good music to play , thanks alot

----------


## Martin Jonas

Here is another new recording of one of the DiBella tunes -- this is "Dolce Cuore", a waltz from 1921 by Luigi Canoro (best known as the author of "Tra Veglia E Sonno").  It's a sweet melodic waltz, with some dramatic passages which are very effective.

1890s Umberto Ceccherini mandolin
1914 Luigi Embergher mandolin
Ozark tenor guitar
Suzuki MC-815 mandocello



Martin

----------

brunello97

----------


## morgan

I have compiled all of the new August DiBella files into a single pdf document, alphabetical order - here is the link

https://www.dropbox.com/s/56p8q8ujrw...02014.pdf?dl=0

Thank you again Sheri!   I particularly enjoyed Serenade d'autrefois out of this bunch

----------

Margriet, 

Nigel Gatherer

----------


## Mandophile

That sounds good. Keep in mind that I still have more coming. Right now I'm converting some old Antonio Grauso (mandolin maker and composer) who sold his stuff to Ernie Rossi's in NYC, and later, apparently, Rossi sold it to di Bella. Grauso's mandolins were apparently well suited for the musical styles popular in NYC when he composed (up to about 1930).  Lawrence Ferlinghetti brought me the "Guitar Heroes" book from the Metropolitan Museum of Art in 2010. (Did I loan it to someone out there because I can't find it!) HELP!  Well worth buying this book as it has quite a bit on this virtually unknown mandolinist/mandolin maker as well as the Italian bowl back tradition in America. I will be creating a new folder in my Drop Box for GRAUSO even though much of what I have provides a footnote at the bottom of the sheets stating that di Bella may have bought the collection right after E. Rossi bought it in c. 1932. But without any evidence of a 28 year copyright renewal, it's open season. What can you say? It was the depression. You bought something, and then...I suppose...like realtors today...they 'flipped it' and made a profit by selling it to the next guy. It must have been a war of attrition with di Bella surviving it by virtue of its reputation. This little segue reminds us all about how precious the music is and thank goodness I have been given some of this music and accumulated quite a bit before it evaporates into thin air.  So, Thank you Morgan, I'm glad you are enjoying it and stay tuned with some really terrific stuff coming...G. Silvestri was in the di Bella stable but he composed for others too and I see in my next batch that we will have a few more compositions by him.  Thanks again to everyone for making this a community spirited adventure! Keep on plucking!

----------


## Mandophile

I can't get enough of this melody! he was a tunesmith extraordinaire!

----------


## Mandophile

Happy Labor Day weekend!  Antonio Grauso was a mandolin maker and fairly prolific publisher at the turn of the 20th century in New York City. According to one source, when the Depression hit, he sold his sheet music to E. Rossi's** (still in Little Italy), and another source indicates that di Bella bought what was in the mandolin music catalog. Whatever happened, by 1932 di Bella had the titles transferred to di Bella. As to whether any of these much, much older dances ever maintained a copyright, it is doubtful. I find no evidence to that effect. Today I have created a ANTONIO GRAUSO folder with 65 new titles (actually, one or two are already available with other publishers). One title "Concettina" has gone missing; I will add her as soon as she reappears from my messy desk. In the meantime, new COMBINED INDEXES of all publishers/titles (17+ pp with 516+ titles) and the GRAUSO INDEX are now available.  Now, can I go to that BBQ?  
** source is Mark Rotella's "That's Amore" published in 2010. If you want to find out more about the Italian-American popular music legacy, this is the book to read.
GRAUSO LINK
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/mi4r0fnok...0HRYQMVga?dl=0

----------

Beanzy, 

Margriet, 

Martin Jonas, 

Rick Schneider

----------


## Mandophile

NOTE: found Concettina; it has been added. Everything from Grauso is uploaded now. Next step will include Pagani publications. Thank you for keeping this music in your repertoires! Best Wishes to everyone on the end of summer weekend! Sheri~

----------

brunello97, 

Rick Schneider

----------


## Jim Garber

A continuing thanks to you, Sheri!!

Interesting that Grauso has _Speranze Perdute_ but attributes it to P. Bolognese instead of A. Morelli. Same tune but slightly different arrangement.

----------


## Mandophile

Yes, the updated Index makes a note that Bolognese's name is probably as an arranger, not composer.

----------


## brunello97

You remain continuously awesome, Sheri!

Mick

----------


## Martin Jonas

> A continuing thanks to you, Sheri!!
> 
> Interesting that Grauso has _Speranze Perdute_ but attributes it to P. Bolognese instead of A. Morelli. Same tune but slightly different arrangement.


It's also interesting to compare these American editions of the tune with Morelli's own edition published in Paris and available for free download (first mando only) from Michael Reichenbach's Mandoisland site.  There are quite a few differences, the most obvious being the introduction in 6/8 time labelled "movimento di barcarola" which if nothing else suggest quite a slow tempo rather than the breakneck speed with which the waltz is often played by accordionists.  The other annotations ("con dolcezza", "sentimentale" and "con dolore") also suggest a rather slower tune.

Martin

----------

Mandophile

----------


## Rick Schneider

Thanks so much, Sheri. I miss your accordion playing at Caffe Trieste in SF.

----------

Mandophile

----------


## Mandophile

...I like this...to give context...Speranze has been the traditional bride and groom debut dance at Italian weddings as husband and wife...and since accordionists tended to front the band, too, well, it is at a faster dance tempo ( qtr note = 110+) than the slow waltz, thus ignoring the sweetness of a slower waltz. Blame it on the accordionist! LOL!

----------


## Martin Jonas

> ...I like this...to give context...Speranze has been the traditional bride and groom debut dance at Italian weddings as husband and wife...and since accordionists tended to front the band, too, well, it is at a faster dance tempo ( qtr note = 110+) than the slow waltz, thus ignoring the sweetness of a slower waltz. Blame it on the accordionist! LOL!


No slight on you intended, Sheri, or on other sensible accordionists.  110bpm is perfectly OK for the tune, as is indeed the 132bpm you have notated in your book.  That's the tempo I'm playing it at.  I was more thinking of accordionists like this -- which sounds fine and not too hurried on accordion, but is really quite fast indeed once you try to play along:



Some mandolinists try matching that, but to my taste that's definitely too fast:



Martin

----------


## Jim Garber

> ...I like this...to give context...Speranze has been the traditional bride and groom debut dance at Italian weddings as husband and wife.


Hmmmm... does the married couple usually know of the title to that tune? "Lost Hope" seems like a very pessimistic tune to kick off a marriage tho it is a beautiful tune.   :Smile:

----------


## Beanzy

Thinking laterally; maybe it's the other suitors who must give up hope?

----------


## Mandophile

it all depends on how much wine the accordionist has imbibed! I like to play it fast! the groom can catch the bride if it goes out of control! it is a kind of joke waltz played on the bachelors left standing??  :Crying:

----------


## brunello97

> Thinking laterally; maybe it's the other suitors who must give up hope?


Ha!  Beanzy, that is what I always 'hoped' was behind the tradition.

Martin, I agree with your assessment on the bpm on your video example (love the accordion stand...) relative to playing on the mandolin but from a dancing point of view, that is _nothing but a fun_ speed to waltz to.  Tiring, yes, but really fun.

I still love the tempo of the Mazurka del Medioveo horn version you turned me onto years ago--remember?

I play SP slower as well as I enjoy the contrasting tremolo parts with the quick runs.  What a great tune!

Mick

----------


## morgan

Here are the Grauso tunes compiled into one document:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ofjrur5twl...-3-14.pdf?dl=0

More great stuff!

----------

Margriet, 

Nigel Gatherer

----------


## Mandophile

I've got 57 titles from the publisher O. Pagani; they're revving their engines as I enter them into Excel spreadsheets and convert to PDFs. Stay tuned as more great classic ballo liscio titles are coming to your neighborhood! Quite a few Santi Tafarella, G. Tarantola, and a couple Becucci; I know Martin Jonas enjoys playing Tafarella; plus more Silvestri, delle Rosa. There's a fantastic arrangement of the William Tell pieces from Rossini--all beautifully woven together. Many of these titles are complete Trios. Aren't we lucky?
just in passing, I wanted to acknowledge Rudy Cipolla's birthday on Sunday, he would have been 114. A Chinese fortune cookie told him he would live to be 114; he didn't but his music is still being played. Happy Birthday Rudy.

----------


## brunello97

Thanks, Sheri!  I look forward to the music.  What a great thing you are doing for the mandolin community (and music community in general.)

Thanks as well for helping to keep Rudy C on the collective radar screens.  

Mick

----------


## Mandophile

The Rudy archive has not been coming along as fast as I would want. Bob Bruen got swamped, and so too myself. I'm hoping we can get back on track as it is my goal to put everything out there that Rudy ever wrote. Part of the daunting task for Rudymusic has always been his 'personalized' arrangements. Distinguishing parts that belong to a distinct, discrete arrangement has been a big problem. He wrote specifically for groups and/or individuals. so there are lots of versions. But I suspect that Bob and I will get that done. I've been a little too preoccupied with the other stuff as the opportunity to save the disintegrating c.1900 music took precedence over the more manageable (and in a bit better condition) Rudymusic!

----------


## Mandophile

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/fxtdxipdj...1OL86Xj8a?dl=0

Just in case new visitors are discovering the Drop Box, here is a link to all the combined (and RECENTLY UPDATED-9.23.14) Index files for Publishers and by Titles.  There are close to 600 titles now.

As soon as I can get my upload done, I will be posting a link to two more folders: the NEW PAGANI (just added--about 71 titles)
and the original PAGANI folder which will now contain ALL (completed) PAGANI.

So, those who have already downloaded the first (original) Pagani titles will not have to return to that folder, but can just download the NEW PAGANI folder.

Heads up!  Phew!

----------

Margriet

----------


## Mandophile

Here's the link to the NEW titles added to Pagani. This should complete the mandolin trios from Pagani.  

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/407gxhoac...9FGwCEf6a?dl=0

Please download the new, updated COMBINED INDEX files also dated 9.23.14. That way you can see the entire collection by publisher and by title.     https://www.dropbox.com/sh/fxtdxipdj...1OL86Xj8a?dl=0

The link below is for the COMPLETE Pagani titles (the old titles with the new ones added today)
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/rec0ru50d...AsSWNCT1a?dl=0

----------

Margriet

----------


## Mandophile

These titles are new to the Drop Box as I keep finding things that I've forgotten I had!! Both titles are from the di Bella collection:  Marsala Mia (M1 & M2) w chords and Margaret polka M1 w chords.  Marsala Mia is a delightful mazurka. O di Bella named the polka for his daughter who born in 1936.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/6v7xfftvf...67_YzZ_ga?dl=0

----------

Margriet

----------


## Martin Jonas

Thanks for the Pagani update, Sheri!  I've played many of these tunes for some years, when Jim Garber kindly sent me a stack of Pagani scans, but your new ones are better image quality.  I posted my recordings of a number of Pagani waltzes a few months ago (Link).  These were all written by Santi Tafarella and all also included in your new Dropbox uploads.

Your new upload reminded me of another of the Pagani tunes, this one by F. Della Rosa and titled "Serenata Napoletana".  It's a nice delicate tune which we've had in our group's repertoire folder for a number of years now although we only give it a runthrough once or twice a year.  Memory jogged, we played it at our rehearsal this week and I've just recorded it at home today, adding a mandocello part to the three Pagani parts:

1890s Umberto Ceccherini mandolin
1915 Luigi Embergher mandolin
Ozark tenor guitar
Suzuki MC-815 mandocello



Martin

----------


## Mandophile

Hi Everyone: here's what's new as of 9.28.14

I've added 11 new titles to the MISCELLANEOUS folder; some are from the early 1890s.
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vqkcf8ygx...JIMpOTxFa?dl=0

I've consolidated the NEW Pagani folder into the original Pagani A-Z folder. the new stuff (added in late August) remains in a separate folder. I'm trying to avoid duplication and save space in Drop Box.
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/sgsjhdsba...34mCfoIIa?dl=0

I've added the G. Leone music catalog listings. if you haven't seen these catalog listings, I think you might take a look at the folder if for no other reason than to see the scope of this project and appreciate the beauty of the artwork.
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/g2slmtau8...8U_0uC-Ba?dl=0

I've also been gleaning my files/reserves and while some of you have my MM book, I still have titles with M2 parts that were not included in my book, so I've uploaded these originals: M2 parts from di Bella: Marsala Mia, La Napoletana et. al.

Again, it is our hope that in time more pieces will emerge to complete the Trios that lack a part. 

We have very nearly achieved a total of 600 titles. An amazing number of melodies! and kudos to Martin Jonas for recording these as we have gone along.  Thank you for keeping the spirit of this music alive and well.  Sheri~

----------

brunello97, 

Margriet

----------


## Mandophile

we play once a month. please come on Oct. 18th and add your sparkling strummin' and pluckin'!

----------


## morgan

Here is the dropbox link for all of the tunes referenced in Sheri's Sept 23 and Sept 24 posts from above, compiled into one document

https://www.dropbox.com/s/z5z1tyugq9...duced.pdf?dl=0

----------

Mandophile, 

Margriet, 

Nigel Gatherer

----------


## morgan

Sheri, This link from from the 9/28 post appears to be dead

"I've added 11 new titles to the MISCELLANEOUS folder; some are from the early 1890s.
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vqkcf8ygx...JIMpOTxFa?dl=0"

----------

Margriet

----------


## Mandophile

Oh dear! it may be due to consolidation. I apologize for the inconvenience. 
I'm posting links here for the MISCELLANEOUS folder. This is a collection of lesser known publishers and predecessors to the big wave of Italian composers comping over a decade later. Please let me know if there is any trouble with this link. 

MISCELLANEOUS 
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/co16hc6i5...3y9iXmSla?dl=0

INDEXES: updated--nearly 600 titles (18 pp landscape excel spreadsheets by title and by publisher)
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/fxtdxipdj...1OL86Xj8a?dl=0

----------

Margriet

----------


## brunello97

> Your new upload reminded me of another of the Pagani tunes, this one by F. Della Rosa and titled "Serenata Napoletana".  It's a nice delicate tune which we've had in our group's repertoire folder for a number of years now although we only give it a runthrough once or twice a year.  Memory jogged, we played it at our rehearsal this week and I've just recorded it at home today, adding a mandocello part to the three Pagani parts:
> 
> 1890s Umberto Ceccherini mandolin
> 1915 Luigi Embergher mandolin
> Ozark tenor guitar
> Suzuki MC-815 mandocello
> 
> Martin


I love these waltzes you've been putting together, broseph.  Keep them coming...

Mick

----------

Martin Jonas

----------


## wundo

I've looked for the 2nd mandolin part for Margaret's Polka, but found none.
Does anyone have this part?
Thanks
Bill Foley

----------


## Jim Garber

> I've looked for the 2nd mandolin part for Margaret's Polka, but found none.
> Does anyone have this part?


I assume that you are looking thru Sheri's files? The only one I see is called _Margaretella_ Polka and there is only M1 + chords. Is that the one you mean?

----------


## Mandophile

It hasn't shown up as yet. But it's great to put it out there. I know Martin Jonas would like to see it. It may still show up as there are more archives to be investigated. It's a great polka and would be even better with a Mando 2! and a guitar!

----------


## Jim Garber

So, is it Margaretella polka? I did find a youtube video for a Margaret's Polka but it doesn't sound Italian and it is a pretty funky oompah one.

----------


## Martin Jonas

> So, is it Margaretella polka? I did find a youtube video for a Margaret's Polka but it doesn't sound Italian and it is a pretty funky oompah one.


"Margaret Polka" is in Sheri's book, just the M1 part with chord symbols.  Credited to "O. di Bella, arr. L. Canoro", 1936.  Sheri's post on 24 September (#65 in this thread) said that she'd found and uploaded the scan she was working from for her book, but I can't find it in the Dropbox di Bella folder -- it may have gone AWOL.  Either way, it wouldn't add anything to what's in her book.  Now, the M2 and full guitar part would be a different matter.

Martin

----------


## wundo

I found the guitar part and also a mandola part arranged by A Nigrelli in1999

----------

Margriet

----------


## Mandophile

I've played with Tony (A for Antonia?) Nigrelli at a mando convention. I'm so glad to see that, again, this is turning into a community effort to complete these trio sets. Thank you so much for posting the guitar part. I don't see the Mandola arrangement though.
 Now on to the M2, anyone?

----------


## Martin Jonas

> So, is it Margaretella polka? I did find a youtube video for a Margaret's Polka but it doesn't sound Italian and it is a pretty funky oompah one.


I've just remembered that I recorded "Margaret Polka" a few months ago (somewhat slower than Sheri had notated it), so that should help with identifying the tune -- my recording is presumably not the funky oompah tune you mentioned...



And yes, the second mandolin part (or indeed the mandola part) would help with adding harmonies to my recording.

Sheri and I had an email discussion about this tune a little while back, and at the time I noticed that there are a great number of tunes of this name, several of which can be found at the LOC website.  All quite different from the Di Bella one.

Martin

----------


## wundo

Here's the mandola part.

----------

Margriet, 

Martin Jonas

----------


## Martin Jonas

> Here's the mandola part.


Wundo: Many thanks for the mandola part to Margaret Polka -- we played the tune for the first time at rehearsal yesterday.  I had wanted to try it with the group for a while, but needed that additional harmony part (either mandola or second mandolin).  Sheri: do you have the scan of the original Di Bella first mandolin part?  We were using the transcription from your book yesterday, but it would be nice to have the actual scan.

I've also just come across an interesting site (Link) with hundreds of pieces from many different genres.  While this is primarily intended for concertina players, the pieces themselves are mostly not specific to concertina.  Of particular interest for the purposes of this thread is that the site owner (Michel Van Der Meiren) has also transcribed both mandolin parts and guitar from seven _ballo liscio_ pieces, I think mostly ones published by Tesio.  The pieces in question are:

Alba Di Vittoria (march)
Anfitride (mazurka)
Birichino di Parigi (waltz)
Genitori Cari (waltz)
I Bersaglieni (march)
Inno Garibaldi (march)
Violetta (waltz)

All are available at these links as PDF transcription (score format with all three parts together), as MIDI file and as computer-generated MP3, but not as the original scans.

Martin

----------

Bob Clark

----------


## DavidKOS

Thanks for the great music!

----------


## Mandophile

YES. the original scanned Margaret polka (M1) is in the Drop Box with di Bella scores.

----------


## Mandophile

The one I heard in the Soundcloud is: Bersaglieri, that march is already in my MM book. It was a handwritten score done by someone not literate in Italian. so the spelling was Basaglieri.  Bersaglieri is the correct spelling and refers to the military troops in the mountains. 
well, it looks like it uploaded. 2 pgs. for M1 & M2

----------

Margriet

----------


## Martin Jonas

> YES. the original scanned Margaret polka (M1) is in the Drop Box with di Bella scores.


Got it now - thanks.  For some reason I couldn't find it when I was looking before, but that may have been me getting confused.

Thanks also for your two-part Besaglieri March.  The tangosite.com version I linked in my post earlier today is a bit different -- different key (G rather than C) and notated in 2/4 rather than 4/4, and there are also some differences in phrasing.  I attach the PDF.

Martin

----------


## Mandophile

It's the nature of folk music to have variations on the melody but the essence is there. It's the same tune at its core!

----------


## Mandophile

Get ready, set, pluck! I'll be starting a new topic with a brand new batch of Neapolitan songs for mandolin. These new titles distinguish themselves from the ballo liscio dance tradition and deserve a separate topic and conversation. If you're just coming on board and learning about this thread, I'm relisting the links here as my Drop box has been modified (improved!) 
so here they are by publisher: 
GRAUSO       https://www.dropbox.com/sh/mi4r0fnok...0HRYQMVga?dl=0
DE STEFANO  https://www.dropbox.com/sh/blgu3hsn2...k9fqGLDVa?dl=0
CARDILLI      https://www.dropbox.com/sh/b2jz8my27...RDzxLaKVa?dl=0
DI BELLA       https://www.dropbox.com/sh/6v7xfftvf...67_YzZ_ga?dl=0
PAGANI        https://www.dropbox.com/sh/sgsjhdsba...34mCfoIIa?dl=0
PAOLILLI     https://www.dropbox.com/sh/0v1uux6li...0PQyn3zja?dl=0
TESIO         https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ge77nkdb8...7XP6wylRa?dl=0

INDEXES by Publisher and by Title  
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/fxtdxipdj...1OL86Xj8a?dl=0

The new category will be Neapolitan Canzone and it will have a separate index. Make room for these enchanting new melodies!

----------

Bob Clark, 

Margriet

----------


## morgan

The music for the misc files posted by Sheri  on Oct 1, and the Neopolitan Canzone, are compiled into single documents and available at the following dropbox links

Neopolitan Canzone
https://www.dropbox.com/s/sv6ni8ur2j...nzone.pdf?dl=0

Misc files from Sheri's Oct 1 2014 post
https://www.dropbox.com/s/xoyvhy2s9m...0Post.pdf?dl=0

----------

Margriet

----------


## Mandophile

Not sure what's happening at the Drop Box links but I'm afraid none seem to be accessible. At some point over the weekend, it seemed to be in some sort of synching cycle and I can't seem to access, much less upload etc. So, if you're having difficulty with any of the links, it may be due to Yahoo Drop Box. I'm trying to find out but even a message has been impossible for me to send to the tech people. Stay tuned.
Sorry for any inconvenience.

----------


## Mandophile

Well, it seems I've the problem on my end but visitors still seem to be able to see files. But for the time being, my ability to upload is on hiatus. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!

----------


## Mandophile

Hope y'all have started a wonderful holiday season! here's what's the status of the Drop Box folders. 
Mandolin
  602 titles
Accordion (suitable for Mando)
  78 titles
Neapolitan canzone (Mando & Tenor)
  48  titles
Pagani Bb clarinet
  14 titles

BTW, I just added 12 NEW titles to Cardilli file.I'm still finding stuff that I had just completely forgotten about. And what's always great is to see that the titles are not redundant.
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/b2jz8my27...RDzxLaKVa?dl=0 Can you believe it?  
I updated all the Indexes (by publisher, title, and individual publisher, like Cardilli). I hope you are all enjoying these treasures.

found some really funky stuff of unknown origin that might not have lasted another 5 minutes in terms of the
disintegration of the copy I have.  Tarantella Surrentina!  Have fun!  Sheri~

----------

mandoisland, 

Margriet

----------


## morgan

Here is a link to a single file with only the 11 new Cardilli tunes referenced in sheri's last post


https://www.dropbox.com/s/qhstdpoxhq...02014.pdf?dl=0

----------

DavidKOS, 

Margriet, 

Nigel Gatherer

----------


## Mandophile

Hi Everyone and Happy Holidays.  I am still working on adding more titles--probably after the holidays.  During this period, I became aware that quite a few of my original Drop Box links had become defunct. Not sure why. The only ones that seemed to be intact are as follows: the accordion music link, the Neapolitan canzone-mandolin link, and the Bb clarinet link all work.
so that's good. 

As a result of the original, now broken links, I am republishing the current, accessible links. If any one should have trouble getting into these various publishers, please let me know at your earliest convenience.  Thank you and Happy New Year, Sheri 


https://www.dropbox.com/sh/t0k376jaw...uaXhwIuAa?dl=0  (GRAUSO)
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/fxtdxipdj...1OL86Xj8a?dl=0  (INDEXES by Title & by Publisher)
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/blgu3hsn2...k9fqGLDVa?dl=0  (de STEFANO)
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/b2jz8my27...RDzxLaKVa?dl=0  (CARDILLI)
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/6v7xfftvf...67_YzZ_ga?dl=0  (di BELLA)
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/sgsjhdsba...34mCfoIIa?dl=0  (PAGANI)
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/0v1uux6li...0PQyn3zja?dl=0  (PAOLILLI)
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ge77nkdb8...7XP6wylRa?dl=0  (TESIO)
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/g2slmtau8...8U_0uC-Ba?dl=0   (Music catalogs--title pages)

----------

Christopher Stetson, 

DavidKOS, 

Margriet

----------


## Martin Jonas

> Here are ones I have already recorded (in reverse order of recording):
> 
> Il Canto dell'Allodola (Song of the Lark)
> Constanza Mazurka
> Lieto Avvenire
> L'Amore Di Un Angelo
> Fior D'Aprile
> Fin Du Siecle
> La Farfalla (Butterfly)
> ...


To make matching sheet music and audio recording easier for reference, it occurs to me that it would be helpful to post an updated a list of Youtube links to my recordings of the pieces posted in this thread since my July posting quoted above.  These have all been already posted elsewhere in the Cafe.

In reverse order of recording:

Sicilianedda Mazurka (O. Di Bella)
Mazurka: Prime Fiamme (Morelli)
Waltz: Sogno d'una vergine (L. Canoro) [NB: different from Di Stefano's tune below]
Mazurka: Una Lagrima (Ballarini-Zucchi)
Waltz: Un Pensiero Notturno (Persico)
I Bersaglieri March
Reminiscence Waltz (Morelli)
Waltz: Vane Speranze (L. Canoro)
Valse Fantastico
Mazurka: Delirio D'Amore (O. Di Bella)
Waltz: Gentil Pensiero
Mazurka: Clorindo
Michael Waltz (O. Di Bella)
Mazurka: La Montanara (L. Canoro)
Radio Waltz (O. Di Bella)
Tra Veglia E Sonno (Canoro)
Mazurka: La Dolce Cristina (L. Canoro)
Serenata Napoletana (waltz)
Waltz: Dolce Cuore (L. Canoro)
Waltz: Un Sogno Di Una Vergine (Di Stefano) [NB: Not the same as the Canoro tune above]
Mandolin Mazurka (O. DiBella)
Mazurka: Ginetta (Tafarella)
Pioggia di Rose Mazurka
Margaret Polka (O. Di Bella)

Thus, I have so far recorded 42 of the pieces posted here in this thread -- still a few hundred to go...  I should probably move on to some polkas and marches, as I'm rather too heavy on the waltzes and mazurkas.

These are of course only rough home demos, but they may make it easier for those interested in this material to preview the tunes and decide which ones are worth the effort to study and which ones can be safely skipped.  My choices of tempo and articulation are just wild stabs at what may have been intended, tempered by my own technical limitations and by the fact that I have spent only limited time on each piece -- others may well decide to interpret the same pieces quite differently.

Martin

----------

DavidKOS, 

Leo37, 

Mandophile

----------


## Margriet

thank you a lot, Shery!

What a big job did you do, and how good are the copies!!

I did not find the b clarinet parts yet...the more i am searching, the more my respect for you grows.

----------


## Mandophile

I'm in the process of adding even more Bb clarinet parts..almost all composed by Tafarella. They will provide a great enhancement to the preexisting titles. I will repost that link when I'm done. Probably by early in the next week. Thank you and I'm pleased that you're enjoying this wonderful music.

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/sdu1c2ton...Ej8iRBRfa?dl=0

correct link.

Sorry, but not Tafarella. There are 4 more titles, all by Gerardo Iasilli and several more from the O.di Bella collection of "I Ballabilli" dance music for small ensemble. Some match up well with what exists in the Ballo Liscio file. Again, all clarinet.

----------


## DavidKOS

I'm only getting a 404 message, not dropbox.

----------

Mandophile

----------


## Mandophile

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/sgsjhdsba...34mCfoIIa?dl=0 

Uploaded several new Santi Tafarella titles into the PAGANI folder. These include Violin 1 and Piano-Conductor Scores that go with them. HEre they are: Cavalcando, Idolo D'Incanto, La Infanta, Lontano, La Furioso, Lo Spirito, La Gondola and Frenesia.

----------


## Mandophile

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/sdu1c2ton...Ej8iRBRfa?dl=0

Not sure why, but let's try this one. It's the all Bb clarinet folder. Many titles exist in the basic M1 ballo liscio folder.  I just tried this link and it works A-OK. Thank you for letting me know.

----------


## DavidKOS

That time worked fine, thank you.

----------


## Mandophile

We miss you, Rick. Hope you can join us again, soon!

----------


## Mandophile

I don't see Canoro's mazurka "La Napoletana" (#151 di Bella). Did I miss that? I would love to hear that one but there's no guitar part as yet. I could come up with the chords if they would help. let me know. I think it is so commendable of you to devote your time and effort to sharing these renderings of the world's finest titles in the ballo liscio dance tradition.The beauty of this music, especially those titles in the early decade are so precious.

----------


## Martin Jonas

This is another recording I made of the Di Bella tunes posted in his thread: "Wanda", a mazurka written in 1918 by Lorenzo Morelli.  I've added a simple bass line on mandocello.  The only connection between the images I've selected to go with my recording is that, like the tune, they are all from New York City in 1918.

"Wanda" seems a peculiarly popular name for mazurkas: other mazurkas of this name were written by Carl Bohm, Gustav Lange, Adrien Talexy and Antonín Dvořák -- all quite different from this one.

1890s Umberto Ceccherini mandolin
1915 Luigi Embergher mandolin
Ozark tenor guitar
Suzuki MC-815 mandocello



Martin

----------

JH Murray, 

Mandophile, 

Patrick Melly

----------


## Mandophile

and it was a popular name for girls at that time, too. perfect images to give context to the music.

----------


## Mandophile

I added 18 titles in the ballo liscio category (mainly unknown composers, and most are waltzes). There are 1 or 2 non-Italian composers in the bunch: Peter Ostroushka who plays mando on Praire Home Companion is one. I've transcribed his beautiful "Vola, Palumba." He does make it available on his website and seems quite open about sharing it so I don't see any copyright conflict. He probably wrote it 15+ years ago??
  Otherwise, everything in this new folder is pretty obscure, from various Alpini villages, and they're fun to play as I've played all of them. Enjoy!

https://onedrive.live.com/?cid=FB33E...19EB633B20!247

----------


## Martin Jonas

Sheri, that link asks for a Microsoft Live ID login and password -- I don't think it's a sharing link.

Martin

----------


## rebus

Hey what a collection! Thank you so much, look forward to try some of the tunes

----------


## rebus

Martin, your recordings are so charming and mellow: a jump back to another time, so nice to listen!

----------

brunello97, 

Martin Jonas

----------


## Mandophile

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resi...EB633B20%21247

Thank you Martin! I think I solved it and created a public link. Try it now.

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS

----------


## rebus

Maybe this has been already pointed out, but I picked this beautiful waltz "Ardenti baci" by Joseph Lo Cascio (published by Pietro Tesio) but the M2 part is actually the same as the M1. Any chance to get the M2 part as well? I promise to post my version when I have learned it (ahhh... but I am not sure you really want to hear that hahaha!)

----------


## Mandophile

Let me see if I can find out what happened to it. Stay tuned. Thanks!

----------


## Mandophile

Well, I'm glad to say that I not only was able to upload the Mando 2 part but also Guitar. Both were missing! They're now in the Tesio folder. Thank you for letting me know. 

TESIO LINK
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ge77nkdb8...7XP6wylRa?dl=0

----------

DavidKOS, 

Jim Garber, 

Martin Jonas, 

rebus

----------


## rebus

Great! I love the tune, and I am willing to learn it. Thanks a lot Sheri!

----------


## wundo

FYI
Under the double eagle in the Tesio link has Canora's 1st mandolin in A, while Tesio's 2nd and guitar is in D

----------


## Mandophile

At first I thought this was a typesetter's problem. Seemed a logical explanation but now, I'm not so sure. Indeed, after I really examined the score, you are indeed correct that Mando 1 (a later publication by di Bella) is not in the original keys published by Pietro Tesio some 20 years earlier. 
While uploading so many titles, I sometimes mixed/matched things and this certainly looks like one that should not have been put together.

I will find the correct Mando 1 (in Tesio) to match the Tesio keys and arrangement; that certainly seems to be the most expedient way to solve the problem. Stay tuned.  It's not as easy as it sounds!

----------


## Mandophile

While I still search for the correct M1 part for Under the Double Eagle, here's some new Italian dances. Over the years since I published MM, I've continued to transcribe. Here are some titles housed in this link. You should be able to download all in one simple click! Have fun and let me know what you like. Thank you all for keeping the spirit of ballo liscio alive and well. It pleases me to know that so many of you enjoy playing this music. Grazie mille.

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resi...eb633b20%21247

----------

rebus

----------


## Mandophile

Under_the_Double_Eagle_M1 is ready for download. It's been transposed to match the original key(s) in the 1902 Tesio edition          (D D G). I'm still not quite certain it's in the correct octave but pretty sure it is. Any one wanna' test drive?  I can see why the later di Bella edition might have been an improvement a fourth above, especially in the Trio. 

https://www.dropbox.com/home/Pietro_Tesio_PDFs

----------

rebus

----------


## bluesmandolinman

thanks mandophile for your hard work, appreciated !

----------

Mandophile

----------


## Mandophile

Thanks to 'eagle' eyes...we now have two complete sets of "Under the Double Eagle".  Tesio and the later di Bella version arranged by Luigi Canora (aka Canoro).  Tesio's 1902 trio is in the keys of D, D, & G; whereas, Canora's arrangement is higher: A A & D.  
I've updated the publisher and title indexes (dated 4.27.15) to reflect the completion of these titles as a "Trio"  (M1, M2 & G)
I appreciate all of you bringing these things to my attention so that we can fix them. Last summer was an intense busy time where several thousand sheets were being collated, scanned, converted to PDFs and uploaded. There may be other titles that need to be checked but so far, I'm pretty pleased that we've managed to go this far with only a few missing parts. 
  Happy Plucking! Sheri~

----------


## bluesmandolinman

Hi Sheri

I know this is completely off topic but I thought you may be the one that knows the answer .

Do you know the name of this song :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHGis4rLffU

I had asked the uploader but got no answer. With a little bit of luck you know the name AND it´s in your list of uploads.
Would love to learn this one.

Thanks René

----------


## Mandophile

It is, indeed, a most enchanting waltz. It's not an Italian-American song and not in any uploads. I believe it is just called Salento's Popular Waltz but I've contacted a Napoli musician who is a storehouse of regional information. I hope he can tell me something. If not, I will find it for you and there is manuscript score (as you can see in the video) so it's one of those Napoli ballo liscio tunes to come out of the--if I'm not mistaken mid 19th century. I think that's what the Maestro Calsolaro said while introducing the piece. I will find it! I want to be able to play it as well. Thank you for pointing it out to me.

----------

bluesmandolinman

----------


## Mandophile

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/6v7xfftvf...67_YzZ_ga?dl=0

di Bella link as above.  I wonder if I should repost the links?

----------


## rebus

Beautiful tune! In the introduction he says they are going to play a waltz (it says written before 1900), of those that were played in any kind of feasts in Southern Italy and written between the middle of 19th century and the beginning of the 20th century.

----------


## Mandophile

I just found it ( a transcription of the waltz). Stay tuned!

----------


## Mandophile

Gino di Rosa transcribed the popular waltz in 2010.  It's a wonderful addition to the discussion of ballo liscio. This piece personifies all that is good in the dance tradition, and probably serves as one of the great inspirational waltzes that the Italian-Americans brought with them and learned from. My dear friend Gino has given me permission to share this transcription/notation for guitar and mandolin. This was based on Maestro Antonio Calsolaro's video.

MM94 probably should be an F#7/A#

----------

bluesmandolinman, 

harper, 

Martin Jonas, 

rebus

----------


## mlinkins

Thank you so much for all of this!! Greatly appreciated!

----------


## bluesmandolinman

Sheriiiiiii thank you !

I was listening to this song for 2 years on youtube....now it´s time to play it myself.

 :Mandosmiley: 

Thanks again for your support !

----------

Mandophile

----------


## Mandophile

This 17th century tarantella has recently come into my library. It possesses an organetto (forerunner to the accordion) notation with melodic line on a separate staff above. The Renaissance chords are completely different than a modern 19th century tarantella. So I've transcribed it here with both chord symbol notations. I included a note at the bottom of the sheet music page. Chord symbols (upper line) in parentheses appeared in the original manuscript. The melodic line (with occasional sharps) is the more modern melodic minor preference. Leave them out if you want the Renaissance feel. I'm actually fond of the Renaissance chord progressions--they're perfect for the Italian Renaissance fair which is taking place this weekend in Vallejo, near where I live. Unfortunately, I have gigs so I can't attend but check it out for a recreation of this important era in humanism.
So, there are 2 sheets (the original) and my transcription with dual chord progressions and suggested melodic notation with sharps for a more modern sound.

----------


## morgan

For those who like consolidated files, here are Sheri's recent 18 new tunes, plus the Tarantella and Waltz added at the end (I did not amend the excel spreadsheet/table of contents to list those).

Great stuff and thank you!

A while back Sheri uploaded a number of scanned Italian folk song books plus a short group of accordion tunes (I think this might be in a different thread).  I haven't had the chance to look at the folk songs but I recommend those accordion tunes

----------

Mandophile

----------


## Mandophile

Just a quick note about the Renaissance Tarantella. I'm sure everyone's already noticed that the time signature is 6/16. That is correct. Some may have noticed a discrepancy in the number of measures (between the original and my transcription). That is OK, too. It seems my Sibelius program was challenged by this unusual signature and failed to count the second endings in my special house style. So don't worry, all the measures are there even if they don't add up to the original number. It will be fine.

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## DavidKOS

> It seems my Sibelius program was challenged by this unusual signature and failed to count the second endings


Ah, the pleasures of working with Sibelius....I'm an Avid customer too. I get it. Thanks all the same.

----------

Mandophile

----------


## Martin Jonas

I've just posted the score and recording for a nice mazurka by Carlo Munier over in the classical forum here.  However, arguably it fits better into this thread here, which is why I'm crossposting.

Carlo Munier (1859-1911): Mazurka Allegra
From: "Il Plettro", Anno I, No. 3 (1906)

Carlo Munier was the most prominent classical composer for mandolin of his day, but this particular mazurka is much more popular dance piece than classical concert repertoire.  Composed for two mandolins and guitar and following the conventional form of the mandolin mazurka of its day.  It's fun, though, and I'm playing it much as I would do with a Di Bella or Pagani dance piece by one of their in-house jobbing tunesmiths.

This piece was originally published in one of the first issues of the fortnightly magazine "Il Plettro", published in Milan from 1906 onwards.

1890s Umberto Ceccherini mandolin
Mid-Missouri M-0W mandolin
Ozark tenor guitar



Martin

----------

Mandophile

----------


## Mandophile

UP TO DATE 5.19.15 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/fxtdxipdj...1OL86Xj8a?dl=0

 These Excel spreadsheets are the most accurate and complete listings of all the mandolin titles I've uploaded. Today, I added/uploaded a dozen or so mainly operatic pieces; unfortunately, so far, it's mostly M2 parts. I'd love it if someone could look around and see if you have any M1 parts for these titles. It would be great to have complete sets. I'm very willing to accept any and old jpg files and convert to PDFs. Please let me know if you have any you'd like to share. Thanks again, Sheri
P.S. As always, if you're experiencing any difficulty with access, send me a note or say something here in the forum.

----------


## Mandophile

Just to spark things as we enter summer months, we're working at a new batch of the "New York Trio" ballo liscio tradition. Not sure when we'll be able to upload but I hope you're downloading everything so far along with the Indexes. We will do our best to fill in any missing parts. I'll also remind you that the Neapolitan and Italian Canzone thread is filled with gorgeous melodies--even if you don't perform with a vocalist, these pieces are fabulous on any instrument. I just recorded myself playing one on Youtube: "Un Giorno ti Dirò." If you take a listen, I had to transcribe the piece and actually add the bridge section--which was missing from the original which I uploaded to the Canzone collection. It's always a great sign when an original song transforms itself 40 years later and that enhancement improves the piece. This is what happened when I heard Nicola Artigliano perform it--WOW! I was smitten. OK, that's it. Hang in there! and thanks to everyone for helping to preserve this significant dance tradition.

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

I've uploaded an obscure 1896 Berlin publisher's waltz composed by Olivier Metra: Valse Espagnole.  It has M1, M2, Mandola, & Guitar. In addition, in the middle of this 16-page PDF, there is a Mandocello part in manuscript form. I can't vouch for its accuracy but it looks like someone knew what they were doing. Because this is a miscellaneous publisher, it will reside in the MISC Folder.  I will also upload it here to facilitate. 

Now, where's that BBQ?

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/co16hc6i5...3y9iXmSla?dl=0

----------


## Mandophile

I'm temporarily taking down the Indexes as it has come to my attention that the Excel spreadsheets need to be PDFs. Also, due to the insanity of uploading thousands of pages last year, and into the early part of this year, some titles were associated with incorrect publishers. These are easy fixes but I don't want any one to use the Indexes until I fix all of them. That means individual publishers and COMBINED publishers/titles files will undergo a close scrutinization until they are all in sync.  You will still be able to access any and all sheet music.
In the coming months, we will be uploading additional titles so the need for 100% accuracy is essential. We apologize for the inconvenience and if you have any questions at all, please contact me while the spreadsheets are undergoing reorganization. Thanks to everyone for your compliments, for your support for this beautiful music, and for preserving my Italian heritage.

----------

bluesmandolinman, 

DavidKOS

----------


## Beanzy

I'd like to reiterate my thanks to you for all the effort you are going to so these pieces are out there. Our mandolin trio will be incorporating one of the pieces by P Tesio in our repertoire from next autumn. 
It's a great, slightly bonkers, polka called 'Bicycle' chosen randomly because two of us are keen bikers. 
Nobody knew how or whether it would work until I rearranged it for M1M2&Mcello & we had a play through. It's such a fun contrast to the Renaissance, Baroque and Classical pieces we had been doing that it got an immediate thumbs up from all.
Once we've got a recording I'll pop a link on here. 

So thanks for what could be a real mine of lively long neglected pieces that we can all have a blast with.

----------

DavidKOS, 

Mandophile

----------


## Mandophile

I sure do appreciate your post. I needed to see that as I was quite discouraged with the problems I encountered in the Excel spreadsheets.  I can't wait to hear the Bicycle polka!

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

Just flirting here...with another title just uploaded. As we work through the Index to straighten it out, I came across this classic polka in my archives. 1902. It's uploaded with miscellaneous publishers right now. "Un Bacio in Fretta"  (A Stolen Kiss) unfortunately only a M1 part with chord symbols (pretty reliable as I've played it). I think the title is a bit of a pun, too, isn't it? Have fun! It's time for some mandolin fireworks! Play it fast!!

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## mlinkins

Thanks to all involved for making these wonderful resources available! Several of us from the Munier Mandolin Orchestra (in Phila, PA) recently performed two pieces from the O. DiBella collection ("Ti Recordi" and "Villetta Barrea") on a local TV program highlighting the Italian-American heritage ("Ciao Bella: Living Italian Style"). Here is the segment (which also includes interview). The arrangements are for M1, M2, and Gtr. Our mandocellist doubles the bass notes in the guitar part.

----------

DavidKOS, 

Leo37, 

Mandophile

----------


## Mandophile

Arranged by Joseph Gioè, one of the most gifted of the performing mandolinists, composer & publisher. Nice tremolos throughout and beautifully rendered. Ah! it makes for a lovely Sunday afternoon!

----------

mlinkins

----------


## Mandophile

DOWNLOAD the attached PDF of the 20-pg Index by Title!! as attached

  I have spent a couple of months repairing the Excel spreadsheet which contains more than 600 entries from mostly major, and a few minor Italian publishers. The gremlins have been banished. Ive added a few titles and straightened out a several dozen titles that were placed under incorrect publishers (my apologies). The original publisher (with the earliest known publishing date) is now identified in the far left column.  
  Crediting composers, and their respective publishers and arrangers, is tantamount to establishing provenance and an accurate historical record. It is crucial for the truth to be revealed about the cutthroat business of publication during the formative years of legal copyright law. For example, the voracious di Bella collection took great advantage of the early 1930s Depression and the demise of publishing houses such as Antonio Grauso. Ive been able to identify several folios (F101 through F106) that were subsumed by di Bella and promoted within its own dance catalogs. So while you may read di Bella, without copyright, as the publisher at the bottom of the sheet music page, many were originally published with Grauso and others. 
  As a result, the copyrights on these public domain pieces tend to be disingenuous and misleading. The illustrious Maestro Luigi Canora (AKA Canoro) finally became so disgusted with the situation, he made sure his own name appeared as sole copyright source on his compositions. Composers own copyrights and Im afraid that many publishers, if not all, took advantage of them. When nothing was done to protect, credit and compensate a composer, he might leave and seek out other publishers or start his own publishing house (like Gioè). At some point, having been abused in the Darwinian struggle, composers and arrangers began to publish their own works. It was a dare! The result of that choice is a story which is still unfoldingbelieve it or not.
  I made other improvements to the files: The samples, catalog listings, and fragmentary parts are now separately held in their own publisher folder. Yes, you will find them listed but with the word SAMPLE in the far right column. It is crucial that we have samples; without them it would be impossible to track down other missing parts. They are the crumbs that will lead us to complete pieces. You may ask why all the publishers had these snippets. A simple explanation: marketing. If youre going to entice a teacher or a performer to buy something, they must try it out and see if they like it. Back then a ten cent piece of music was expensive. You did not want to waste it on a mediocre composer. 
Im thrilled with the response from so many peopleall around the world. It is a labor of love and loves labor is never lost.  There is more work coming this summer. Please download these *TODAY!* before they disappear into an abyss or a damp basement where they will dissolve via microorganisms. Thank you. 

PAOLLILI
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/dwjop3xot...NZ2FyLJJa?dl=0
GRAUSO
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/t0k376jaw...uaXhwIuAa?dl=0
De STEFANO
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/i5c9sesbl...pmFWQoraa?dl=0
CARDILLI
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/b2jz8my27...RDzxLaKVa?dl=0
MISCELLANEOUS 
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/co16hc6i5...3y9iXmSla?dl=0
Di BELLA
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/6v7xfftvf...67_YzZ_ga?dl=0
PAGANI
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/1gkmids1x...8YMQbGxFa?dl=0
TESIO
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ge77nkdb8...7XP6wylRa?dl=0

----------

DavidKOS, 

jbfiddle, 

Leo37, 

mlinkins

----------


## Mandophile

SAMPLES & LISTINGS
I'm still trying to sort through all the catalogs and scan them as well but these links go directly to the samples/excerpts and listings
of many of the publishers.

DE STEFANO SAMPLES etc
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/i7qjav2kt...hH9jqo1Ka?dl=0
CARDILLI SAMPLES etc
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/rx8ibzay7...QMTLkwU4a?dl=0
TESIO SAMPLES etc
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/8i0p5xccp...4ahSicOOa?dl=0

----------

DavidKOS, 

mlinkins

----------


## Mandophile

Grauso's RED Folios assimilated by di Bella.  The new Index reflects the origin of many appropriated titles in these folios. Worth a look.

And I'll continue to publish updated Indexes as with each addition and/or correction, I will announce the modifications in each folder. That will enable you to download everything now and then return to the link later and download only those titles that are in the NEW BATCH.  Stay tuned for that as summer is heating up!

----------

Beanzy, 

DavidKOS, 

mlinkins

----------


## Mandophile

Uploaded a complete Trio of "Stella di Mia Vita"  a 1906 Tesio arranged title by Lo Cascio, and an updated, corrected Index.  
I'm also celebrating 10 years at Mandolin Cafe! Viva Mando Cafe!

----------

DavidKOS, 

mlinkins

----------


## mlinkins

Thank you for your ongoing work to promote this repertoire. I really love much of this music, especially the Gioe and Canora arrangements and compositions. I love the fact that this music, marketed for mass consumption, also happened to be so beautifully written and arranged. I will qualify that a bit...The mandolin parts are beautifully written and arranged. The written guitar parts in many instances, can be described, at best, as functional. A capable accompanist would do much better to use the chord changes (symbols) to create his/her own accompaniment, varying the accompaniment patterns within and across the A, B, and C sections. With tasteful guitar work, many of these pieces really come to life. Before I found this thread, I had access to only a handful of these pieces...Now, I have access to hundreds of them. This is, for me, the most useful resource that I've found on the Cafe! Thank you!

----------

Mandophile

----------


## Mandophile

You are correct to place this (Mazurka Allegra) Munier composition within the ballo liscio thread, and not the classical thread. While certain elements might be classical in flavor, this mazurka exemplifies the stylistic musical ideal of ballo liscio. It is an exceptional piece that establishes the framework for this tradition. Too bad he died before he could enjoy the flourishing era with Canora, Gioè, Sartori, Tafarella, Silvestri, Becucci and others but every great tradition needs a pioneer. Just two suggestions: Mazurkas must be played faster so it will flow more easily, and the third beat needs to be a bit more prominent to distinguish it from the lilting waltz.  

I ask each of you to be your own ethnomusicologist, like Martin. From the desire to preserve what I believe to be public domain pieces of this era, I am very intent that these artifacts be performed and recorded. The process of sampling the best involves hard work; however, if any one else out there is looking to record these early pieces, I would strongly recommend the top fifty list (or any of the above composers I just listed).  I have made more than one list over the years and tried to encourage publishers to make available, but to no avail. Out of the 630+ titles so far uploaded, perhaps only a handful are great compositions but there are dozens worthy of the time to record for posterity.  I list about 50 titles that might reside in the exceptional/outstanding definition and urge everyone on Mando Cafe to record one title with friends and post it here. I couldn't be happier than to hear those performed.

Thank you Martin!

Amor di Bimba - mazurka
Adriana polka
Amore! - waltz
Angel's Dream   thank you Martin for recording this one.
Baldoria - polka
Bella - mazurka
La Bella Bruna - polka
Bizzosa polka
Brilliant Waves - waltz
Buenos Ayres - tango
Calabrisella - polka
Che Ridere  --many have recorded this one.
Deliziosa - mazurka
Dolce Aprile -  mazurka
La Dolce Cristina - waltz
Dolores - Spanish Valse
Elvira --several arrangements. everyone played this.
Fior d'Aprile-waltz
Fior d'Aprile-waltz
Gentile Pensiero
Gigetta - polka
Gloria d'un Poeta - march
Il Bacio
Il Golfo Incantato - waltz
Malicious - polka
Margaret - polka
Marietta polka
Michael - waltz
My Love - tango
La Napoletana - mazurka
Notte d'estate - mazurka
Notte a Palermo waltz
Occhi celesti - mazurka
Paradiso - waltz
Parigina - polka
Pioggia di Rose - mazurka
Pioggia di Stelle - polka
Saltarellando - polka
Sei tu! - polka
Sei Tutta Mia - polka
Serenade I - waltz
Sicilianella - polka
La Spagnola - waltz
Sparkling Eyes - tango
Stella - mazurka
Telefono - waltz
Tesoro Mio - waltz
Tra veglia e sonno - mazurka
Under the Double Eagle - marcia
Valentine - mazurka
Vita Palermitana - waltz

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Jim Garber

I have not done that much recording over the years, (tho I would love to do more) but have recorded one mazurka, Sogno Di Bimba, on my Soundcloud channel.

----------

Leo37

----------


## Beanzy

Although it's not a recording, as we won't get the trio together again until the autumn, people may want to listen to the midi guide track I did for Bicycle -a polka by P. Tesio. 
https://soundcloud.com/eoin-donnello...-score-to-midi

While not ideal, it's a decent flavour of what the tune goes like. (there's one fudged bit where a d.c. al fine just wouldn't behave so it goes to the trio earlier than it should, but works ok)

----------

Mandophile

----------


## Martin Jonas

> You are correct to place this (Mazurka Allegra) Munier composition within the ballo liscio thread, and not the classical thread. While certain elements might be classical in flavor, this mazurka exemplifies the stylistic musical ideal of ballo liscio. It is an exceptional piece that establishes the framework for this tradition. Too bad he died before he could enjoy the flourishing era with Canora, Gioè, Sartori, Tafarella, Silvestri, Becucci and others but every great tradition needs a pioneer. Just two suggestions: Mazurkas must be played faster so it will flow more easily, and the third beat needs to be a bit more prominent to distinguish it from the lilting waltz.


No doubt correct.  My recordings of the livelier pieces are generally rather slower than they would have been played for dancing, and also have less distinct dynamics and pulse than they should have.  That's partially because of my home recording setup where I'm laying down the tracks one-by-one and therefore can't play off the other musicians, partially because these tunes are all new to me and I'm learning them in the process of making my recordings, and partially because I (and my fellow band members) prefer some of these tunes a bit slower and more relaxed.  I'd rather put down a clean and slow version than a fast and sloppy one.  Of course, up to speed and clean would be better, but that takes a few weeks or months of regular playing -- those Italian tunes we have been playing with our band for a while are generally a good deal more fluent than those I'm learning from scratch.

Regarding mazurkas, I generally put the stress on the second beat except when the musical context demands it on the third -- would you emphasise the third beat for these Italian mazurkas rather than the second?

For the sake of future reference, here are links to my recent Italian recordings not yet linked in this thread:

Carezze (waltz)
Angel's Dream (mazurka)
Te voglio bene assaje (canzone)
Sorrisi di culla (mazurka)
Tesoro mio! (waltz)
Barcarola (Munier)

Speaking of Becucci, a lot of the European mandolin editions of his tunes are in the Nakano archive -- 21 in total.  They tend to be a bit fancier than the Di Bella editions.  I attach a French and an Italian edition of "Che Ridere!" for comparison, one a mandolin trio and the other a quartet.  Both have an intro missing from the Di Bella version, and somewhat fancier guitar parts.

Martin

----------


## Mandophile

> The written guitar parts in many instances, can be described, at best, as functional.


Ok, so here goes. I've never used the reply with quote. 
Many mandolinists who composed were also guitarists. Their chordal choices are crucial to the harmonic design and while we may characterize the simple chord structure as functional (which of course they are), I feel that this style of playing is inherent and best exemplifies the ballo liscio style. Whether you heard a piece in NY, SF, or in Messina or Siracusa, the guitarists played it as written. There is no doubt in mind that the guitar part was just as thoughtfully composed as the melodic phrasing of the M1 part or the harmonic flavor of an M2 part. Listen to Matteo Casserino and his guitarist Gino di Michele. If you have a copy of "Musica dai Saloni" listen to the Sicilian guitarist on Speranze Perdute, and then listen to Casserino  recording. Identical. If we embroider the beauty of the guitar line too much, we might destroy the integrity of the piece itself. I'm not saying no one should experiment in the guitar score but in its simplicity is the beauty of ballo liscio.

----------


## DavidKOS

> Ok, so here goes. I've never used the reply with quote. 
> Many mandolinists who composed were also guitarists. Their chordal choices are crucial to the harmonic design and while we may characterize the simple chord structure as functional (which of course they are), I feel that this style of playing is inherent and best exemplifies the ballo liscio style. Whether you heard a piece in NY, SF, or in Messina or Siracusa, the guitarists played it as written. There is no doubt in mind that the guitar part was just as thoughtfully composed as the melodic phrasing of the M1 part or the harmonic flavor of an M2 part. Listen to Matteo Casserino and his guitarist Gino di Michele. If you have a copy of "Musica dai Saloni" listen to the Sicilian guitarist on Speranze Perdute, and then listen to Casserino  recording. Identical. If we embroider the beauty of the guitar line too much, we might destroy the integrity of the piece itself. I'm not saying no one should experiment in the guitar score but in its simplicity is the beauty of ballo liscio.


I sort of disagree - most of the guitar parts were extremely simplistic compared to the writing for the other 2 instruments. Almsot painfully so as a guitarist.

Now as you say this may have been a deliberate choice on the part of the writer/arrangers, but I honestly prefer to have some of the melodic activity happen in the guitar part rather than being the very straightforward basic bass note - chord rhythm parts with very basic chord voicings that they are.

I've heard some of these tunes played with more adventurous guitar parts, particularly moving bass lines, and if tastefully done I think they add to the music.

Of course if you are trying to do a letter-perfect performance in the old style, you may want to read the charts down as they are, but I think a bit of revising of some of the guitar parts would be useful. I also think a version that incorporates the 2nd mandolin and guitar, making the trios playable as a mandolin/guitar duet, would also be useful.

----------


## DavidKOS

> Out of the 630+ titles so far uploaded, perhaps only a handful are great compositions but there are dozens worthy of the time to record for posterity.  I list about 50 titles that might reside in the exceptional/outstanding definition and urge everyone on Mando Cafe to record one title with friends and post it here. I couldn't be happier than to hear those performed.
> 
> Thank you Martin!
> 
> Amor di Bimba - mazurka
> Adriana polka
> Amore! - waltz
> Angel's Dream   thank you Martin for recording this one.
> Baldoria - polka
> ...


You picked what think are mostly the best tunes too, great list!

"perhaps only a handful are great compositions"

That could be said about any genre, even Classical music.

----------


## Mandophile

> I sort of disagree - most of the guitar parts were extremely simplistic compared to the writing for the other 2 instruments.


Absolutely agree with you. And I totally welcome transferring the melody to guitar and even some embellishments for the sake, if nothing else, of the artistry of the musician. What I tend to discourage is the inappropriate ornamentation that gets in the way of the melodic line & phrasing or the harmonic altering to suit today's aural palette. Does that make sense? I'm repulsed by most Nakano editions (in particular) having played them, and I'm not at all a happy camper with much of the European (mainly French) arrangements I've seen. 
P.S. isn't it great that we have a forum in which to evaluate and consider these things? I'm just thrilled that the conversation has expanded to the aesthetics of this music. Thank you~

----------

brunello97

----------


## DavidKOS

> What I tend to discourage is the inappropriate ornamentation that gets in the way of the melodic line & phrasing or the harmonic altering to suit today's aural palette. Does that make sense? I'm repulsed by most Nakano editions (in particular) having played them, and I'm not at all a happy camper with much of the European (mainly French) arrangements I've seen. 
> P.S. isn't it great that we have a forum in which to evaluate and consider these things? I'm just thrilled that the conversation has expanded to the aesthetics of this music. Thank you~


Yes, that makes sense and is what I meant by "tastefully done"; frankly I was unaware of other arrangement that did over-embellish the guitar parts like the Nakano and French editions you mention. I'd love to see the various versions of the charts and compare.

I'm not really an expert - I am just another Sicilian-American kid that tried to play the music I heard in my family and such, and then wound up playing Italian mandolin, but I really am self taught on the instrument (but am trained in music). I've heard a lot, but haven't lived in Italy - or Little Italy -  but I love the music.

Frankly I'm here to learn more, although I have some pretty strong opinions myself. Like you I love discussing the aesthetics of the style.

I am happy that you've done so much to further the music.

----------

Mandophile

----------


## Mandophile

Dear Mando Readers:
 Just how many Apple fixes have you downloaded? well, I'm sure I've had far fewer with this thread! So, here's the latest, most accurate spreadsheet. There were those minor bugs!  And while I have your attention, and the dog days of summer approach, I'm getting ready for a new upload of titles. A fortuitous encounter has enabled me to offer even more new titles to complete this archive. I'm sure some of you donate to the forgotten felines, well, this is a rescue project to save the forgotten sheet music but no donation is necessary or even wanted. It's for posterity and out of respect for this tradition. I can't wait to share the new stuff. Stay tuned!

----------

Beanzy, 

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

6 new titles uploaded to Cardilli:  Al Chiaro (trio); Speranze e lusinghe (trio); Primo Bacio (trio) Il Primo Amore (M1&G); Nostri Amici (trio) & Alma Languente (trio)
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/b2jz8my27...RDzxLaKVa?dl=0
1 new title uploaded to Grauso: Marcia Reale alla casa di Savoie (piano only)

Index updated

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

I've got some great mazurkas added from G. Leone & a more obscure NY music store, Mongillo. He called his music store & publishing company a "library circulating". That phrase even appears on his sheet music. Rudy Cipolla called his bookstore a circulating library as well. Interesting connection. Rudy 'rented' his books for about 5-10 cents a day. So I'm wondering if that's what Mongillo did. In any event, he shared with the world and it was a convenience to be able to walk into his shop on Mulberry, in the heart of the biggest Little Italy, and pick up a new gloriously beautiful mazurka! 

I'm going out on a limb here but I must say that these are not 'tunes'; they are beautifully crafted melodic arcs that are supported by equally kaleidoscopic harmonies. I only say that because this week I found several Century publications**--all just lifeless and without any merit as far as I can see. I'm afraid that I could not bring myself to upload these ephemeral Century Collection pieces into the Italian Drop Box. I can make them available (email me in my private mailbox and I'll email the PDFs) but they can't reside next to the Italian composers. Does that sound like I'm a little prejudiced? So be it. 
What's added in the MISCELLANEOUS FOLDER:  Il Canto del Cardellino; La Regina della Danza; Sinceritá; and Trento a Trieste.  All mazurkas except the last. Updated Index.
here's the link:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/co16hc6i5...3y9iXmSla?dl=0

here are the Century titles--unfortunately, I only have M1 parts and they lack chords or notations; all written in 1903 and as I said mostly uninspired.
Orange Blossoms
Loin du Bal  (actually this one isn't bad, Gillet was conservatory trained--quite famous)
Hoola Hoola
The Century March
Flower of the Flock
La Patricia

----------

brunello97

----------


## Martin Jonas

> I've got some great mazurkas added from G. Leone & a more obscure NY music store, Mongillo. He called his music store & publishing company a "library circulating". That phrase even appears on his sheet music. Rudy Cipolla called his bookstore a circulating library as well. Interesting connection. Rudy 'rented' his books for about 5-10 cents a day. So I'm wondering if that's what Mongillo did. In any event, he shared with the world and it was a convenience to be able to walk into his shop on Mulberry, in the heart of the biggest Little Italy, and pick up a new gloriously beautiful mazurka! 
> 
> I'm going out on a limb here but I must say that these are not 'tunes'; they are beautifully crafted melodic arcs that are supported by equally kaleidoscopic harmonies.


Thanks for those, Sheri.  I've had a quick sightread of "_Sincerità_" yesterday and liked it a lot.  Fairly straightforward to play (at least at my pedestrian speed), if a bit eccentrically notated, and a nice airy melody.  I have family visiting this weekend, but if I get around to it I may try a recording.

Martin

----------

Mandophile

----------


## Mandophile

Eight (8) new complete trios published and arranged by Tesio--all uploaded to the Tesio link.  For all you Fiat lovers, there's even one dedicated to the famous Fiat race driver Ralph de Palma, aptly titled "Fiat"--it's a polka! Now there's one I'd like to hear up to speed, please!!  :Mandosmiley: 

UPDATED INDEX with NEW TITLES! attached below

Two Tesio folder links should be working--just in case:

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ge77nkdb8...7XP6wylRa?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/home/Pietro_Tesio_PDFs

Fiat
Giulietta
Italia
Rododendro
Rondinella
Triumphant march
Unione Sportiva Italiana
Violetta

----------

Beanzy, 

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

more Tesio published titles uploaded and indexed:  complete Trios   and more on the way.

Elena polka
Jennie polka
Voi e Me  march two-step

----------


## Mandophile

uploaded NEW titles to TESIO:  
  La Sirena (composed by O di Bella's brother Agostino) 1905--about eight years before di Bella opened his store/publishing co.
  Nuovo Italia a march by G.M. Messina, a fairly prolific composer in Tesio's stable.  1915
  Panama by M. Pellacani. 1913 (probably to celebrate the impending opening of the canal in August 1914).  Pellacani came from an extraordinary family of 4 brothers who all composed/performed.  Is there a Spanish flavor in this one?  Play it and find out! He titled it an Intermezzo to distinguish it.
  Ultimo Ricordo (added the Guitar part) by Tentarelli 1906.

----------


## Mandophile

just a note: the Triumphant march was written by Ferdinando Francia who was a major composer/performer in Queen Margherita's circolo in Florence. It was a hotbed for Bellenghi, Munier and others.

----------

morgan

----------


## Mandophile

6 NEW TITLES in Miscellaneous folder:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/co16hc6i5...3y9iXmSla?dl=0

Some familiar names like Bolognese and Gioé but now published under the Pennino imprimatur for the most part.
They appear to be more 'solo' virtuosic pieces than the usual fare--only M1. No chords or guitar parts.

Linguaggio Amoroso --Bolognese
Prediletta - Montano
Quadriglia Napoletana  --Pennino
Notte d'Aprile -- Bolognese
L'incantevole -- Gioè
Tutti in Festa -- Gioè

I have a large Francesco Pennino canzone collection and for the large part, he re-copyrighted titles through the early fifties. Yes, it's Francis Coppola's maternal grandfather. Since some of you have asked how does she get all this stuff...well...lots of ways including my curiosity and sincere desire to save the Italian culture! I ask people to share it when I'm out and about.  When sheet music floats my way, I always go to the Library of Congress and trace the title to see what's happened to it. Did anyone renew the copyright? Did a publisher go out of business? Did they change the title or modify it in some way? Was it arranged? Did it get bought up by another publisher? Did a different composer try to take credit? (These questions must be pursued for answers!) I only post what I sincerely feel remains in the public domain. This is a technical category that protects the research scholar and allows individuals to make public. I hope it reaches you wherever you are and that you enjoy the beauty that this music brought to the listeners and performers 100 years ago!

----------

Beanzy, 

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

Just uploaded the latest Index as ATTACHED here--takes in all that was accomplished this week and additional corrections. This is an endless task trying to catch stuff. Excel spreadsheets are wonderful but they are fussy little things!

and here are the new TESIO titles that were just uploaded into that folder.
Addelina maz
Capriciosella polka
Non ti Scordar  polka
Zenobia  march-two-step  (ah that heroic Egyptian Queen!!! who can take her on?)
Speranze Perdute (mis-titled/translated?) as Last Hope and with what appears to be the wrong composer) by E. Ricci. M2 only. It is attributed to Morelli. 
  I wish I understood why these things happened back then. I'm open to any and all theories. How could a publisher misidentify one of the most famous compositions in ballo liscio history and get the composer wrong? Unless...  Comments please.

That may be it for Tesio for now. On to the next! :Coffee:

----------


## Mandophile

well, you'll have to visit the Library of Congress as they don't allow download transfers, or at least that's how I understand their access rules.   www.loc.gov.jukebox  will get you to the recordings.
 La Scintillante by F. della Rosa.  harp guitar, accordion and clarinet. 
 1917 recording on Victor label. This sheet music is in the Cardilli collection and is a complete Trio.  a schottische (polka)

Did you know that the Library of Congress has a Jukebox? You can listen to quite a few of these authentic renderings. Some even have the composers performing in the various groups.  The trick is to not enter too much information and sometimes the titles are different.  For example, Silvestri's famous Serenade d'autrefois (Olden Times Serenata) is under Serenata.  sometimes it's easier to just enter the composer's cognomen--again careful of spellings.  They can be tricky!    Have a great weekend!

A. Gilardenghi  --spelling used on the label! LOL!
A. Ghilardenghi
A. Girlardenghi

----------


## Mandophile

Prediletta - Montano   

this one is in the jukebox.  a 1923 recording titled "Favorito" with a fairly large ensemble.

http://www.loc.gov/jukebox/recordings/detail/id/6265

here's Christopher Columbus march--also in Drop Box.  BTW, you can share links but you can't download the file...you can only stream it on line to listen to it.  I'll try to put together a links where a couple dozen of my favorites can be heard back to back!

----------


## Mandophile

Browse All Recordings | La scintillante, Take 2 (1917-03-09) | National Jukebox LOC.gov
Browse All Recordings | Commemorazione di Cristoforo Colombo marcia, Take 2 (1912-01-24) | National Jukebox LOC.gov
Browse All Recordings | Trento e trieste, Take 1 (1916-07-10) | National Jukebox LOC.gov
Artists | Flaminio Pignoloni | National Jukebox LOC.gov
Browse All Recordings | Risveglio patriottico, Take 1 (1916-07-10) | National Jukebox LOC.gov
Artists | Frank D Meo | National Jukebox LOC.gov
Browse All Recordings | Tra veglia e sonno, Take 4 (1923-03-09) | National Jukebox LOC.gov
Artists | E. Richieda | National Jukebox LOC.gov
Browse All Recordings | Giuseppina, Take 1 (1924-07-16) | National Jukebox LOC.gov
Browse All Recordings | Marcia reale, Take 3 (1918-12-13) | National Jukebox LOC.gov
Artists | Francesco Di Leo | National Jukebox LOC.gov
Artists | G. Grossi | National Jukebox LOC.gov
Artists | Paul Bolognese | National Jukebox LOC.gov
Artists | Andrea Gilardenghi | National Jukebox LOC.gov

They aren't hyperlinked but you can paste each into your browser so you can at least get your started.

----------


## Mandophile

Uploaded 2 NEW Tesio titles:
  The Pony Express (polka) 1921
  La Tempesta (march)  1928
1 NEW Pagani title: Garibaldi a Marsala (mazurka) 
  Just a comment about the Pony Express: Italians continued to be fascinated with the Wild West...even Puccini composed an opera about a gold mining town in California. Although the Pony Express was short-lived and long gone, Hollywood premiered a film about the Pony Express in 1925. Perhaps it was inspiration for this polka?
   I've also posted a marching brass band arrangement of Trento a Trieste; it resides in the Band & Bb clarinet folder. It's a fascinating glimpse back to those Sousa-style arrangements with a full complement of instruments, using some now fairly extinct instruments--like Db piccolo & Bombardino!!

----------


## Mandophile

need to correct the date on the Pony Express polka: it predates the movie, and it was actually published in 1918. Damn those Roman numerals. Still, it does make the point that what with Puccini's opera in 1910, everyone wanted to be a cowboy! :-)

----------

brunello97

----------


## Mandophile

NEW TITLES UPLOADED:
Ballerine Piemontesi (polka) Tesio
Menelick African Ragtime (Tesio)
Rigoletto (Tesio)  Arr. Baravalle
Il Trovatore (Arr Emilio Calamara)  MISC
A Frangesa (march)  MISC

----------


## Mandophile

I have the pleasure of announcing several new titles, from Cardilli and from our Miscellaneous publishers like Catalano, National Book Co., and Schettino. Believe me, they are not miscellaneous because they are inferior in any way. In fact, they used the finest arrangers like Emilio Calamara and Joseph Gioè among others. Almost everything is a compete trio but Calamara arranges for M1 and G only.

Catalano (Miscellaneous)
  Amicizia (a gorgeous mandolin solo) by Canoro published by Catalano  :Mandosmiley: 
Cardilli:
  Genova Ridente march (another arrangement)
  Giovinezza polka (this is not the Fascist march by Blanc) :Confused:  but it certainly is a politically hot title to attach to a polka--1917). NY was teeming with Fascist Italians. In San Francisco, too.  A mythic rumor among accordionists that I've heard over the years...an accordionist was arrested for playing the Fascist song in a North Beach bar during the 30s when Mussolini and his party were recruiting etc.
  Histoire d'un Pierrot
  La Gran Via (we've got this under several publishers) it's the mazurka, not the waltz
  La Sorella 
National Music Co. (out of Chicago--Calamari arranger)
  Operas:  Verdit's Faust & Meyerbeer's Huguenots  (TRIOS)
Schettino
  Dimentica le lagrime che ho versato (M1 solo)  There appears to be some cues for M2 but I don't have that part. sorry.

Take a look at the beautiful, exquisite art nouveau title pages for Cardilli. a work of art worthy of a museum. The artist name appears on the title page, too. 

Attached updated Index with new titles.  We are so fortunate to still have these all now accessible. I hope to share the process that it has taken to revive the sheet music. When the photographic process is documented, I will post in a Drop Box so you can understand the step-by-step loving care that's been given to these buried treasures. 

Well, the Cotati accordion festival is this weekend and I go into a black hole for 3 days.  See you next time. anyone coming out for it? I'd love to see/meet you.

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS

----------


## DavidKOS

Could you post the link again please? I'm not sure where to start for the new stuff.

Thanks!

----------


## Mandophile

sure:  and BTW, I just uploaded the complete TRIO for the new Schettino title "Dimentica etc"
MISC FOLDER
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/co16hc6i5...3y9iXmSla?dl=0

The Cardilli titles are with Cardilli:  https://www.dropbox.com/sh/b2jz8my27...RDzxLaKVa?dl=0

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

**Some of these recordings are tough to listen to--just a warning! We will work on improving but they're in sad shape to begin with...
I've created a new folder "AUDIO-RECORDINGS"; it will house old recordings of the ballo liscio music dating back to the 1920s. I'm afraid they are only WAV files. I haven't quite figured out how to convert to MP4s. When I do, I will re-upload in that format.
This first batch uploaded today features Vicari playing the following 6 dances from the Drop Box:
Adelina, All'Ombra, Aida mazurka, Calabrisella, Cristina, and Gioia di Bimba.


https://www.dropbox.com/sh/m8x5mlcxh...5pSKdBv-a?dl=0

----------

Beanzy, 

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

Two recordings are Columbia and four are Harmonia recordings with Giovanni (Juan) Vicari as featured mandolinist.

----------


## Mandophile

record label graphics for titles uploaded.

----------


## Martin Jonas

*E. Mariocelli: Le Ninfe (The Nymphs' Waltz)*
Arranged & published by P. Tesio, New York, 1911

Here is another of my recordings of the tunes uploaded by Sheri, this one from the initial batch.

This is a nice Italian waltz, published in the usual configuration for two mandolins and guitar by Tesio in 1911.

I have recorded this tune as a mandolin trio, with all three parts multi-tracked on the same mandolin -- I have recorded this in a hotel room while travelling with only one mandolin to hand.  As the waltz guitar rhythm doesn't suit the mandolin, I have changed the accompaniment from chords to arpeggios.

Mid-Missouri M-0W mandolin (x3)



Martin

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

The guitar arpeggios are like the waves floating the nymphs! isn't it a nice arrangement? the 2nd part adds so much to it and because it's the same mandolin--a smooth blending. i love the graphics with "Dance of the Nymphs" --how appropriate! Thanks for posting~        as always~Sheri

----------

Martin Jonas

----------


## Martin Jonas

Thanks, Sheri!  It's fun putting these together with a single mandolin -- a rather different sound.

I've just done another waltz in the same way, but only noticed afterwards that I had already recorded it:

*S. Persico: Un Pensiero Notturno
Arranged by P. Tesio, c. 1906*

I have previously recorded the Di Bella arrangement (Link).  This new recording is based on the earlier (I think) arrangement from 1906 by P. Tesio.  The first mandolin part is identical (in fact the scan in the Tesio folder has a hand-written annotation "Di Bella, 1906" for some reason), but the second mandolin is completely different.

Recorded while travelling on a single mandolin (the only instrument I had to hand), playing both mandolin parts and arpeggios over the guitar chords.  Recorded outdoors in the garden, so the sound is a bit different and there may be some ambient noise.

Mid-Missouri M-0W (x3)



Martin

----------


## Mandophile

Astute observations! vital to the understanding as to how this music got tossed around!!

----------


## Mandophile

Just added Vicari's rendering, probably based on Tesio's arrangement, (with anonymous Italian instrumentalists) of Fiorillo's Il Golfo Incantato; it's a 1909 Columbia Granfola recording. This record literally broke apart immediately following the transfer.  It is well worth listening to as it could be THE earliest mandolin recording in the history of the world.  :Mandosmiley:    This is a WAV file.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/m8x5mlcxh...5pSKdBv-a?dl=0

----------

jbfiddle

----------


## Mandophile

Vicari is NOT playing on this recording. How could he! he was only 4 years old. Born 1905! They are just identified as Italian musicians.  I misspoke. The musicians were identified only as Italian. No names. Sorry for the confusion. What was I thinking? I've got another Vicari recording on its way...but it's not this one. Thanks for your patience.

----------


## Mandophile

Here are the remaining Vicari recordings promised in the a link below to my OneDrive drop box.– all ccleaned up and recorded as best as possible. All re-balanced using graphic equalizer and Dolby – all recorded at 25 decibels. I know this is engineer jargon, but that's what was done to these recordings in order to bring them as close as possible to today's technology. The speed on some of these seems a tad fast. However, this is a conversion from record to cassette/CD and then to digital file in order to preserve clarity. 

This is LP #22 on the Italdisc label, product of the Italdisc DistributingCompany, Inc., of NYC, now defunct. They specialized in Italian recordings and even made the transition into LPs before folding up sometime in the '70s.
SideOne:
    Gina mazurka – Two mandolins and one guitar, which Vicari calls a “continental trio.” The composer of this mazurka is V.  Cesarino. He must have really liked this composer because four things on this album are by this composer.
    Montagnola polka – Also composed by V. Cesarino
    Dolores Waltz, by Waldteufel. It's a good rendition and they're probably using either the Tesio or Pagani edition.
    The indispensable Tra veglia e Sonno mazurka.
    Argentina polka, also by V. Cesarino. This bears the same title as Canoro's polka in the Di Bella catalog - probably an effort to  
       upstage Canoro? 
    Mio dolce sogno waltz – Vicari's own composition. (in my MM book)
    Polka All'Antica. No composer listed. This is really "Che Ridere"
SideTwo:
   Sogno di Bimba mazurka – composed by N. Biondo. This mazurka was made famous by I Quattro Siciliani. 
   Bella tu sei polka, by E. Rossi.
   Estudiantina waltz, another Waldteufel. 
   Vincenzina mazurka, by V. Cesarino.
   Elvira polka, which incorrectly lists G. Silvestri as the composer; it is a polka by Cavolicri, the one that appears in the Di Bella edition.
   Valzer Bruna waltz. No composer listed, but it combines Vieni Sul Mar and Il Sirio. Very nice accordion work in this one.
   Last but not list, Mia Carina mazurka, also by V. Cesarino. Interesting piece in that the M1 part is played by an electric guitar. 

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resi...t=folder%2cmp3

----------

Beanzy, 

DavidKOS, 

Jim Garber, 

mandopops, 

Martin Jonas

----------


## DavidKOS

Thanks again!

----------


## Mandophile

Vicari record cover and labels on side 1 & 2.  Seeing is believing!

----------


## Martin Jonas

> Here are the remaining Vicari recordings promised in the a link below to my OneDrive drop box. all ccleaned up and recorded as best as possible.


Fabulous -- many thanks!  A piece of mandolin history and a good companion piece to Matteo's "Silent Fountain" album from Bruce Zweig's site or Tony Flores's albums.  Contrast and compare how three great players immersed in this style are treating much the same repertoire.

Also interesting to compare to Vicari's much earlier 1928 recording of "Occhi di Bambola", available for streaming or download here.  There are a further seven Vicari recordings from the 1920s on the "Italian String Virtuosi" CD on Rounder.

Martin

----------

brunello97

----------


## Jim Garber

> Here are the remaining Vicari recordings promised in the a link below to my OneDrive drop box.– all ccleaned up and recorded as best as possible. All re-balanced using graphic equalizer and Dolby – all recorded at 25 decibels. I know this is engineer jargon, but that's what was done to these recordings in order to bring them as close as possible to today's technology. The speed on some of these seems a tad fast. However, this is a conversion from record to cassette/CD and then to digital file in order to preserve clarity. 
> 
> This is LP #22 on the Italdisc label, product of the Italdisc DistributingCompany, Inc., of NYC, now defunct. They specialized in Italian recordings and even made the transition into LPs before folding up sometime in the '70s.


Thanks a ton, Sheri. I have a mint copy of that LP that others here have been trying to get me to digitize. Now the pressure is off. I just haven't gotten my tech stuff together or the time to do it.

Just curious tho: why was it converted first to cassette/CD and then to digital file. Wouldn't a CD compatible file be digital?

Also: how do you find the time to do all these wonderful things for us (and others). I can barely find time to play. Amazing!

----------


## Mandophile

Yes, this is a conversion from record to cassette/CD and then to digital file in order to preserve clarity.  Answer: I have good friends!  And they have good friends!  It takes a village!

----------


## brunello97

> Yes, this is a conversion from record to cassette/CD and then to digital file in order to preserve clarity.  Answer: I have good friends!  And they have good friends!  It takes a village!


Sheri!  What can I say? This is truly wonderful.  Sending a giant big hug from TX to SF.

Mick

----------

Mandophile

----------


## brunello97

> Fabulous -- many thanks!  A piece of mandolin history and a good companion piece to Matteo's "Silent Fountain" album from Bruce Zweig's site or Tony Flores's albums.  Contrast and compare how three great players immersed in this style are treating much the same repertoire. Martin


!!!

Mick

----------


## mandopops

Also, Great Thanx. I'll love having these in my collection. The trax that are not MP3's from the earlier patch, I'd love to have them when available.
Again, much thanx,
Joe B

----------


## Mandophile

I haven't posted an updated Index in quite a while. Here it is. 21 pages PDF format.  It contains the latest titles uploaded. Hope everyone has a nice end of summer holiday! If anyone is out here in northern California, I hope we could play sometime. We should be at Caffe Trieste September 12th to play some of these tunes. Let me know, thanks, Sheri

----------


## DavidKOS

> If anyone is out here in northern California, I hope we could play sometime. We should be at Caffe Trieste September 12th to play some of these tunes. Let me know, thanks, Sheri


That would be fun...but I have gigs here in Mendocino. Another time for sure.

----------


## Mandophile

added the following titles: 

ALL housed with their publisher O. di Bella:
  "Gilda"  #3; Onofrio's polka
"Savoia" right now, only M2;
"Genoveffa" mazurka (not Gioè's mazurka but J.S. Diasio, 1921 as arranged by Canoro);
and a great march by Colombino Arona's "A Tripoli" published in 1915!  arr. by Canora.  With those additions, we've achieved 700 titles now! WHOOPEE!!

Those who wonder about the spellings. Canora dropped the "a" after WW2 and began spelling it with "o".

----------


## Mandophile

Uploads over the weekend include all di Bella (more on the way):
Savoia (Guitar)...now all we need is M1
Over the Waves #53   TRIO
Marsala Mia!  #326  TRIO
Santina #189  TRIO
Tarantella Napoletana #64  TRIO   (This is arrangement by Canora--and played at the Caffe Trieste at every vocal concert)

I'll update excel spreadsheet by the end of the week or so. Thanks for your patience.

----------


## Mandophile

Ah! the feeling of completion when all the parts are found (well, maybe not all but a few more guitar parts). Several titles just uploaded have languished for lack of a proper notated guitar part. It's one thing to read from a lead sheet with guitar symbols above the staff--as accordionists, such as myself, sometimes must do! We're grateful for at least that much but the guitar notation is far superior for several reasons: it reveals how the cross bass figures into the harmonic foundation (ex. B7/F# or B7/D#) that supports what's happening in the M1 & M2 parts; it shows how important it is to voice the chords so as to not create redundancy. The guitar walk-ups and various linking patterns can introduce the subsequent phrase; in addition, with something like Gioe's Stella mazurka, one realizes the true artistry of a notated guitar part. Chord symbols are NOT enough. There's even a way to interpret the notation and add the classical Alberti bass if appropriate. So never underestimate the guitar part and when at all possible, perform from the notation, not just chord symbols. The chord symbols above the staff (like in La Pianola and Amore e follia) do not do justice to the composer's music; they do not reflect what the guitarist must do to fulfill his responsibility.  OK, that's just my way of saying I've uploaded some great guitar parts and been able to complete some titles that weren't "true" TRIOS. Now a few more titles include the guitar parts. Please use these if you record--and not the cheat sheet chord symbols.

Di BELLA:
  Una Risata (G); Una Saluto a Trieste, M1 w chords; Principe di Undine (M1 w chords); Risorgimento di Mandolinistico; Regno d'Italia; Bocca di Fata (G); Valentine; Parigina (G); La Dolce Cristina (G); La Pianola (G) 
 PAGANI:
Camporeale (G); La Piu Bella (G)
G. LEONE  (miscellaneous folder)
  Evviva gli sposa (G) 

One last point, my personal research and educational goals include providing the most accurate publishing record of provenance for each title and correct composer attribution. I'm working toward this goal so as to properly honor those composers whose names have most unfortunately been relegated to the N.N. label. I must say at this point in time--after a thousand titles--there are still those who remain. You will notice that I am gradually filling in that information. see attached updated Index of Titles (covering only mandolin trios).

----------


## Mandophile

https://www.dropbox.com/home   This is the home link to just see what's there in terms of the dozen or so folders.
 The best I can recommend is this: get a Drop Box and drop all of these in it. My Yahoo Drop Box has yet to get full and I've got thousands. It is free--unless you want to buy extra storage. I also use Windows OneDrive for additional space. There's more music on the way so it makes sense to have one. I use it in an emergency if I have my iPad with me, I just open the Yahoo DropBox App, and voila! Everything is instantly available! It does not require a password, and only you can decide who will have access (to view and download but not to interfere or re-arrange the furniture).  Have a great weekend!

----------


## DavidKOS

That link takes me to my own dropbox page...where is the one with all the Italian folders?

----------


## Mandophile

Sorry for the confusion. here are the basic folders below. I have other folders as well:
  Neapolitan Canzone (Mandolin and Tenor) is in a separate thread. Hope this helps.  Please put these in your browser for instant access. Or download into your own Drop Box. Let's preserve the legacy! Thank you.

ACCORDION ONLY
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/tnp17l9j6...P52_tlQ3a?dl=0
A. PAOLILLI
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/dwjop3xot...NZ2FyLJJa?dl=0
A. GRAUSO
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/t0k376jaw...uaXhwIuAa?dl=0
G. De STEFANO
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/i5c9sesbl...pmFWQoraa?dl=0
CARDILLI
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/b2jz8my27...RDzxLaKVa?dl=0
MISCELLANEOUS
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/co16hc6i5...3y9iXmSla?dl=0
O di BELLA
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/6v7xfftvf...67_YzZ_ga?dl=0
O. PAGANI
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/1gkmids1x...8YMQbGxFa?dl=0
TESIO
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ge77nkdb8...7XP6wylRa?dl=0

----------

Beanzy, 

DavidKOS, 

Jim Garber, 

Martin Jonas

----------


## Mandophile

NEW YORK MARCH
A remarkable piece composed by Tesio now resides in his folder; this trio was first published in the music journal Il Mandolino, 1895 and I bought it on Italian Ebay. A lovely tribute to his 'new' home in the new world (he'd only been in NYC for a couple of years or so). These marches were such an integral part of the Italian festa/holiday/parade calendar back then.The march is dedicated to Tesio's Metropolitan Mandolin Club. A treasure to own!   :Grin:  My very first from this publisher. Make sure you look on the back page~all in Italian~for the paragraph tribute to Tesio (upper left corner) and a mention about Cardilli's new polka Lina under the New Music column on the right.  

I think you'll enjoy viewing it from an actual score. It's fun to see the moving parts together~ and not as separate parts on separate pages. This particular journal did much to debut new pieces (usually winning compositions) and it provided a sense of unity to disparate _circolos_ throughout Italy and the U.S. Those who stayed behind and those who came here could sustain a sense of continuity by subscribing to this bi-weekly publication.

----------

Christopher Stetson, 

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

uploaded and now available new titles, and some new composers, too, an improved copy of Stella Divina now reside in these folders:
O. di Bella
  Fior di Primavera (NEW)
Pietro Tesio
  NEW: La Marseillaise; Partant pour la Syrie; Delirio e Lacrima; Ida march; Triste Amore; My Golden Star; Stella Divina Trio (better copy) (There's quite a history to the Syrian hymn--I'll let you research it on line (I found a couple renderings on Youtube) but it goes back to 1807 and is supposedly written by Napoleon's mother!)
Miscellaneous:
 Speranze (now complete as the guitar part was missing).

----------

DavidKOS, 

morgan

----------


## Mandophile

Rare recordings of Giovanni Vicari performing his own compositions:Side A
Allegria in Montagna polka (#9055) & Side B: Scherzo Siciliano (#9054).  Columbia released nearly 1,300 Italian recordings in the "F" (Foreign) series. These conversions are necessarily imperfect & without Dolby; to restore 'as is' means you get what it sounds like--as opposed to a pristine version that leaves out the beauty of these imperfections. Labels on the actual recordings attached. And the link where the Zip file resides "Vicari: polka & scherzo"  Best guess is recordings might have taken place in the 1930s.  Anyone know for sure?

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/m8x5mlcxh...5pSKdBv-a?dl=0

----------

brunello97

----------


## brunello97

Brilliante, Sherissima!  E bello sentire GV's versions of *Aida, Calabrisella* and *Il Golfo* tre dei miei favoriti.

Mick

----------


## Mandophile

Hey, Thanks Brunellisimo!

I just uploaded all O. di Bella titles:
#15 !!!  WOW!   Una Sfida Mandolinistica.  M1 only.Published in the first year di Bella opened: 1913. It's a Canora masterpiece!
#103 Spirit of America  (sorry, only Guitar part--stay tuned)
#249 Visioni d'amore  by Canoro 1921   M1 & M2
#282 (La Bella Mazurka)  although I uploaded it a while back, these new copies are much more readable and I've added the M2 part.

----------


## mandopops

Hello Sherri et all,
I may be out of luck, but I can't play these wma files or convert them on my Apple comp. Is there a trick?
Joe B

----------


## Mandophile

Hmmm, We'll see if we can get that into an MP3 at least. In the meantime, here's a manuscript attached of his Scherzo Siciliano.  I haven't put it into Sibelius but it's quite readable.

----------

Beanzy, 

DavidKOS

----------


## brunello97

> Hello Sherri et all,
> I may be out of luck, but I can't play these wma files or convert them on my Apple comp. Is there a trick?
> Joe B


Papasito, I use this program to convert WMA to MP3 on my Mac.  There may be others that are better, more wonderful, etc. but this one works for me.  Safe DL from my experience.

Mick

----------


## brunello97

> Hey, Thanks Brunellisimo!
> 
> I just uploaded all O. di Bella titles:
> #15 !!!  WOW!   Una Sfida Mandolinistica.  M1 only.Published in the first year di Bella opened: 1913. It's a Canora masterpiece!
> #103 Spirit of America  (sorry, only Guitar part--stay tuned)
> #249 Visioni d'amore  by Canoro 1921   M1 & M2
> #282 (La Bella Mazurka)  although I uploaded it a while back, these new copies are much more readable and I've added the M2 part.


Di piú Luigi Canoro?  Nice.....

Grazie, Sheri

Mick

----------


## mandopops

Thanx, Mick. I will check it out.
Joe B

----------


## Mandophile

I've just uploaded two MP3 files of the last two Vicari compositions:  Allegria in Montangna and Scherzo Siciliano 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/m8x5mlcxh...5pSKdBv-a?dl=0

----------

Beanzy, 

DavidKOS, 

mandopops

----------


## mandopops

Thanx, Sherri. 
Very helpful. I love having all these trax. It always brings back memories of my time with Mr. Vicari.
Joe B

----------


## Jim Garber

> Just added Vicari's rendering, probably based on Tesio's arrangement, (with anonymous Italian instrumentalists) of Fiorillo's Il Golfo Incantato; it's a 1909 Columbia Granfola recording. This record literally broke apart immediately following the transfer.  It is well worth listening to as it could be THE earliest mandolin recording in the history of the world.


I doubt that it is the earliest (tho possibly the earliest ballo liscio?). The *Cylinder Archive at UCSB* has earlier recordings. I donated my Samuel Siegel cylinders to them and some of those date to 1902 and earlier. They have another cylinder that is possibly earlier than that.

----------


## Mandophile

Yes, for sure...Granfola recordings would not beat out wax cylinders in terms of 'firsts'.

----------


## Mandophile

Uploaded some new audio files from the titles:

http://1drv.ms/1OCPARY
  "Il Trionfo dei Mandolinisti" #4 on the di Bella Hit Parade by Canora. 1913.
A virtuosic march.  Recorded 1994.
  "La Bella Bruna" polka  #150 on di Bella catalog. This is not composed by Pellacani, even if it says it is. It's composed by A. Gilardenghi. 
   Both recorded in 1994 with Maestro Luigi Giorno (mandolin) and Normanno Giorno-Calapristi (piano) in Germantown, Philadelphia. The Maestro was in his early 80s.

and in my other Drop Box link:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/m8x5mlcxh...5pSKdBv-a?dl=0

 "Dolce Aprile" mazurka --#5 di Bella. Composed by Caropresi   1913 Recorded at Trieste yesterday. BPM = 132  Accordion lead. My iPhone was directly in front of me so you'll hear mostly a strumming mando and me--and ambient caffe sounds!
 "Bizzosa" (Mischiefmaker) Polka composed by E. Becucci. Recorded at Caffe Trieste yesterday 10/17/15. I took the lead on accordion with back up: 2 mandolins, 1 mandola. We took it at a caffeinated tempo of 132 BPM   :Coffee:   :Coffee: 
 "Vitina" mazurka  #279 c. 1925 by F. Greco composed several all within a year or so. Only the bold should attempt. Not for amateurs. A warning should come with this one. Recorded in 1988 with Maestro Luigi Giorno (mandolin) and Normanno Giorno-Calapristi (piano)  BPM = 132   :Mandosmiley: 

 While dancers may prefer a moderate tempo (BPM = 120), it's perfectly fine to increase tempo to allegro, especially if you don't have dancers. East Coast style takes it at a quick galop. Well, I guess the West Coast does that as well. 

I hope the files are easily accessible; I'm using MP3 and MP4.

----------

brunello97

----------


## Mandophile

Uploaded most recently updated Index of sheet music. When you're dealing with titles that show 3+ variations, syllabic typos, wrong #'s, missing articles, duplicate titles, but different composers...well..you get the idea. It says 42 pp but only print pages 1-22 and you'll be fine. 
The process is on-going as I'm trying to replace some of the scruffy sheet music with more readable copies. 
P.S. any one on vacation in San Francisco November 21. Bring your mando to Caffe Trieste. I could sure use a literate mandolinist. We start at 10:30A. Let me know what you would prefer to play.

----------


## Mandophile

Some have asked about the chord symbols written above M1 parts. There are no guarantees as to how accurate. Today I was playing Canoro's La Schiava Turca, an absolutely delightful mazurka. Upon examining the M2 part, I could see that someone left out the A7 and Dm (the 6th & 5th measures from the end of the 4th section). I would not play an F major (as indicated, nor would I play a C major in the 6th measure from the end); it is, indeed, much more nuanced and it is a familiar enough progression to be identified as a stylistic cadence at the conclusion of these Italian trios. If you ever question a chord symbol, I hope you'll feel free enough to request an evaluation. I'm only too glad to provide it. Best, Sheri

----------


## Martin Jonas

> I've just done another waltz in the same way, but only noticed afterwards that I had already recorded it:
> 
> *S. Persico: Un Pensiero Notturno
> Arranged by P. Tesio, c. 1906*


Here is another Di Bella piece I've just recorded, a mazurka from 1918:

*Gaetano Mongeluzzi: Mazurka Fantastica
Published by O. di Bella Music, 1918*

No guitar part for this one, so I've used the chords written on the M1 part (with some minor modifications after basic sanity checking...).

As always, thanks to Sheri for the music!

1915 Luigi Embergher mandolin
Mid-Missouri M-0W mandolin
Ozark tenor guitar



To keep all my recordings of these pieces linked in Sheri's thread, here are a few more I've recorded over the last month and already posted separately:

*Ernesto Becucci (1845-1905): Labbra Coralline (Coral Lips)*



*Luigi Canoro (1920): Irene*



*Juventino Rosas (1869-1894): Sobre las olas (Über den Wellen / Over the Waves)*
Arranged for two mandolins & guitar by Luigi Canoro for Di Bella



*Luigi Canoro: Notte d'estate (Summer Night)*
Published by Di Bella, 1915



Martin

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

Leo37, 

rebus

----------


## Mandophile

http://1drv.ms/1OCPARY
 my mistake, it should read: Joe Grosso on mandolin recorded in 1994 (mandolin)

----------

Beanzy

----------


## Mandophile

A home recording from the 1930s of the Trio Giorno.  With Luigi Giorno on bowlback Weyman, c. 1915, constructed entirely by Neapolitan & Sicilian immigrants in Philadelphia.  Guitar, Tony Colangelo, upright bass, Alessandro Buono. I was unable to just upload the MP3 in the thread so I've added it to the Audio Recordings folder in the Drop Box. see link below to view and listen.
To emulate this style of playing is to honor the musical legacy and respect the established tradition. It's too bad that Giorno's student Joe Grosso wasn't playing the M2 part.  

*Sublime Amore* (#227 di Bella catalog) composed by B. Abaddessa. We have not found the guitar part as yet...but you can hear Tony and the bass reading from the score. 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/m8x5mlcxh...5pSKdBv-a?dl=0

----------

Beanzy, 

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

Here are the 4 new audio files in the Drop Box (Sublime Amore is already uploaded). The story of how these recordings were accomplished is a whole other story!  I hope you enjoy hearing the magnificent mazurkas.  All sheet music is in the box, except for the manuscript of #2 composed by Luigi Giorno.
1. Sempre Allegri Polka, by F. Behr, pseud. d'Orso published Carmisch &Janichen C211J.  Performers: M1, L. Giorno;
    G, T. Colangelo; Bass - A. Buono; circa 1935-1939.
2. Serentella D'Amore Waltz, by L. Giorno.  Performers: M1, L. Giorno; G, T. Colangelo; Bass, A. Buono, circa 1935-1939.
3. La Farfalla Mazurka, by Fiorillo, published by A. Grauso circa 1901.  Performers: M1, L. Luigi; G, T. Colangelo.
4. Sorrisi di Culla Mazurka, by J. Cassara'​​, #193 in the Di Bella catalog, no year.  Performers: M1, J. Grosso; G, N. Giorno-Calapristi, circa 1975.
5. Marsala Mia Mazurka; by R. Caravaglios, published by everyone.  Performers: Mandolin, J. Grosso; piano, N. Giorno-Calapristi; #326 in O. Di Bella catalog, but believe the Paolilli edition was used for this recording.  Recorded: 1994.​ ALL UPLOADED.  

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/m8x5mlcxh...5pSKdBv-a?dl=0

----------


## Mandophile

that link doesn't seem to be working. here's the right one for audio files. please let me know if you have any trouble with this one. thank you.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/m8x5mlcxh...5pSKdBv-a?dl=0

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

Calabrian-born in 1890, Frank Trombetta's Italian-language radio program WHAT-AM, a Philadelphia radio station. Recorded live with his I Cavalieri ensemble.  All of these titles are in the Audio Folder in the Drop Box. Follow along with the sheet music!! It's fun to see how much fun they are having.   What artistry!   I am so thankful for these recordings! Happy Thanksgiving!

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/m8x5mlcxh...5pSKdBv-a?dl=0

Un Saluto a Parigi  #171  Salvatore Agostino   (di Bella)   as a tribute toward the Treaty signed at the end of WWI that gave Italy most of what it wanted--in the return of cities and what was considered to be Italian!!
Delirio d'amore  mazurka  early O. di Bella  #17  & with flute, accordion, piano.    Listen to the mandolin ornamentation/improvisation!
Camporeale  a schottische  (this is the slow 112 BPM polka style)
      Pagani # 221  Tarantola and Arr by Pignoloni   (title is Tarantola's birthplace)

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Christopher Stetson

Hi, all.

I can't say enough good about the efforts of all on this thread, most particularly Sheri.  However, my purpose here is to complete Tesio's "Parla D'Amore" Waltzes, which I notice only has the 1st Mandolin in the Dropbox.  While browsing for something else I came across files of the 2nd mandolin and guitar parts.  I hope they're useful.

----------

Beanzy, 

DavidKOS, 

Mandophile

----------


## Mandophile

I am so grateful to see these parts and that you've shared them. I will add them to the Drop Box.  It DOES take a village. This is exactly why I've taken the effort to create this global resource. I knew all along that other enthusiasts possess these titles. Sadly, some people hoard and don't want to share what belongs to the people! Others want to charge for what is in public domain.
 I took a tremendous amount of time (years), used precaution with my extensive research and analysis on each title. The LOC provides me with documentation for pieces that might appear to fall into an ambiguous copyright situation; however, I have yet to meet a title that was still in a valid copyright. These cherished titles are coming to light because of individuals who've come forward and shared--whether publicly or privately. THANK YOU!

----------

Christopher Stetson

----------


## Mandophile

Oh dear! I just could not wait to share this with the mando community. It's Paolo Bolognese's famous arrangement of the "Mystery" waltz, which won a contest in New York City, and later went on to Disney (I believe but must verify). It's very well known and it is composed by Emile Waldteufel. This recording is quite old, I'm not sure exactly when it was recorded. Bolognese gives us his finest classical arrangement, complete with xylophone! The attached New York Times article mistakenly calls this his composition. It is most definitely NOT! 

I was going to wait til I had the big batch ready to upload but I couldn't resist! You'll be humming this forever. Soon, I'll upload sheet music and say more but for now, just enjoy!

----------


## Mandophile

"Parla d'amore" is now housed with its publisher: O. di Bella. I'll updating things and uploading a bunch of new titles by the end of the year. Thanks again for bringing these two parts to light!

----------


## Christopher Stetson

Hi, all, just a bit of a heads-up.  There seems to be a bit of a problem with the guitar part; it doesn't seem to completely fit with the mandolins.  Only a couple of measures seem off (or missing), but I don't think it will work "off the shelf".  I started trying to put them all together on musescore, but life has intervened.  If I get a working solution I'll put it up, or if someone with more music theory than I have wants to take it on, I'd love to see it.

Happy holidays, recently past or still to come, to all.

Chris.

----------


## Jim Garber

> Oh dear! I just could not wait to share this with the mando community. It's Paolo Bolognese's famous arrangement of the "Mystery" waltz, which won a contest in New York City, and later went on to Disney (I believe but must verify). It's very well known and it is composed by Emile Waldteufel. This recording is quite old, I'm not sure exactly when it was recorded. Bolognese gives us his finest classical arrangement, complete with xylophone! The attached New York Times article mistakenly calls this his composition. It is most definitely NOT! 
> 
> I was going to wait til I had the big batch ready to upload but I couldn't resist! You'll be humming this forever. Soon, I'll upload sheet music and say more but for now, just enjoy!


Yes, Estudiantina! Piano music is on *IMSLP*. I grew up with that tune because they used it in Rheingold beer commercials on TV and radio in the New York City area. "My beer is Rheingold, the dry beer..."

----------


## brunello97

> Yes, Estudiantina! Piano music is on *IMSLP*. I grew up with that tune because they used it in Rheingold beer commercials on TV and radio in the New York City area. "My beer is Rheingold, the dry beer..."






DMIS

Mick

----------


## Mandophile

Yep, that's it! what a hoot! if Waldteufel only could get have received the royalties on that one!

----------


## DavidKOS

> I have been working for quite a while now, having scanned very old public domain sheet music I own.


Sheri, are you certain this music is all public domain? 

And thanks again for all the good work.

----------


## Mandophile

Thanks for the question. The simple answer is 100% yes! The explanation is as follows: the business of a legal copyright in the United States has been both complex and tricky until about 1909; then, after 1923 things did change somewhat. (Sonny Bono even tweaked it when he was in Congress in the 1990s.) A hundred years ago, however, the Italian American music publishers ripped off European composers (and each other!); the majority published willi-nilly & without much respect for composers, and with virtually no legal ramifications for absconding with composers' intellectual property rights. A very few got sued, like Pietro Tesio! Take a look in my Index to see how many European composers were pirated: Sgallari, D'Agostino, Fiorillo,Sartori, Silvestri and others to name a few. For more than a century, the U.S. ignored the (1897?) Geneva convention. That's not to excuse anyone from copyright infringement but shows some context. Therefore,I searched every title in my Index; they've been vetted, verified, and found to be without a valid © and therefore in the pubic domain. The date in the far right column is just to provide you with the title's original publishing debut. When a copyrighted composition expires, it enters the pubic domain. It expires when the composer (often it's the music publisher) fails to renew it in its 28th year (from original publication date). It expires when a publisher claims a title has been transferred but fails to fulfill that action using the appropriate renewal process. In addition, 70 years after a composer dies, his/her compositions go into the pubic domain. Finally, my documentation and methodology were strictly followed, and I am confidant that all the titles I've placed in the Drop Box reside happily in the pubic domain and they are waiting for YOU! and EVERYONE! to enjoy, play, and record for posterity. No greater tribute could be made than for musicians to keep the music alive! If you feel there is any possibility of a copyright issue, please email me with verification and I'll examine it and get back to you. Thanks.  BTW, big batch coming soon.  Merry Christmas!

----------

Christopher Stetson, 

DavidKOS, 

DougC, 

Jess L.

----------


## DavidKOS

> BTW, big batch coming soon.  Merry Christmas!



New charts? Great! 

And thanks for the response. I see recording project coming up.

----------

Mandophile

----------


## Mandophile

Two titles honoring the discovery of the North Pole. Affectionately nicknamed the Santa Claus songs!
La Scoperta del Polo Nord --you'll find this in the Grauso folder.  Bolognese M1 & M2
Polo Nord -symphonic march by D. Villoni written for BbCl. housed in the MISC folder.

Merry Christmas!  more to come but had to get these out before Santa comes down the chimney!

----------


## Mandophile

Happy New Year! Best Wishes for a healthy & happy New Year! Yes, I've finally uploaded new titles; unfortunately, it's not as many M1 parts as I would have liked. Still, I'm inching toward completion of trios. The funereal marches are all Bb cornet (Pagani pub), but there are some new titles like Bolognese's La Stella Del West Virginia.

Don't forget, an updated Combined Title Index is attached (print pp 1-22 only) and the Bb Band Index as well.

FOLDER:         TITLE    Parts
G. de Stefano #NN	Amore e Fiore   M2
Pietro Tesio #	Blue Birds  M2
O. Pagani #48	Celebre Toreador   M1
O. di Bella #161	Ciribiribin & I Bersaglieri   M1
O. Pagani #162	Funiculi, Funicula   M1
O. Pagani #107	Fra Diavolo   M2
O. Pagani #158	Maria, Mari  M1
A. Forlivesi #7095	Fiori Primavera   M2
MISC-D. Villani	Polo Nord   (Bb Cor & Misc)
Antonio Grauso F107	La Scoperta del Polo Nord   M1
G. de Stefano #	Flower of Italy  piano (1896)
G. de Stefano #	La Stella D'Italia   (M1, M2, M3-mdola, G)  
      with dedication to the Circolo di Mascagni in Philadelphia.
Antonio Grauso F107	La Stella del West Virginia  M1  
Unknown Manuscript	Tarantella Luzzitana   M1
Unknown Manuscript	Serenatella D'amore   M1 (uploaded audio file a few weeks ago)
O. di Bella #21	Tesoro Mio  M1
Ricordi 103411	Tosca  (Op. 315)  M2 
Pietro Tesio #147 Le Campane di Corneville  TRIO 
MISC Apollo (?)	Soul of Russia    M1
O. di Bella #340	La Cumparsita  M
O. Pagani #328	La Cumparsita  TRIO
O. di Bella #17	Tra Veglia e Sonno  (piano) 
Pietro Tesio #	Aloha Oe  M2 
Pietro Tesio #	American Patrol  M2
O. Pagani #97	Norma  M2
O. Pagani #60	Sospiro del Cuore  M2
O. Pagani #177	Uocchie Celeste  M2
MISC Carl Fischer #	La Tipica  M1 (no chords) arr by H.F. Odell
O. Pagani #80	Il Trovatore  M2

New funereal band titles (Pagani) in Bb Band folder only: 
Ai Caudti perla
Marcia Funebra dell'Opera Ione
Sulla Tomba dei nostri Eroi
Una Lagrima ed un fiore.

----------

brunello97

----------


## Mandophile

There are marches, and then...there are marches. The Italian American composers brought such a rich band tradition. On my last trip to my grandparents' Sicilian roots in Borgetto, I turned the corner and out of nowhere was a group of musicians, inter-generational--getting ready for the funeral march to the cemetery, just outside of town.The community would walk behind them. Marches are very important to festivals and life's passages. 
 Some of you may know this march if you are familiar with Mandolin Melodies which I published about 10 years ago. Transcriptions from those desperately decaying sheets kept me busy. However, there is only so much time on this planet and that was certainly a consideration for sharing more original sheet music on Mando Cafe. On December 29, 1920, Pietro Tesio walked this one into the LOC & received a ©. He got it based on his claim as a 'new' arrangement. Nobody remembers the arranger, and fewer know next to nothing about the actual composer. Aragnetti is credited with the Tesio arrangement, and F. Karaboschis for the composition; however, it exists with other titles and other composer names. In France, my friend Jimmy knows it as "La Sardine"--and it is played as a paso doble. Please take a listen to this fine duet on button boxes. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAg4polMH4Q
Today I uploaded a complete trio of Araby March (4 pp); page 2 is also a M1 part but it is titled "Marche Espanole". This time the composer is Jose Garcia, and the arranger T.J. Armstrong. There is no publisher at the bottom--so much of this music lacks publishing provenance. My good friend from Philly knows it under another title: "Toque De Muerte" (Touch of Death) and it was played at the end of a bullfight at the Plaza De La Corrida in Mexico City in 1961. I've heard it on Mexican radio stations and CDs, too.

This is a mysterious march. We may never know who actually wrote it but that won't keep us from playing it. We may never know its true title or meaning, but we will keep this music alive as long as I have anything to say about it. 

You'll find ARABY in the TESIO folder
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ge77nkdb8...7XP6wylRa?dl=0

----------

Beanzy, 

brunello97, 

DavidKOS

----------


## Beanzy

Happy New Year to you Sheri and thanks for all you are doing. 
Our wee world is a richer place for all your generous efforts here.

----------

DavidKOS, 

Mandophile

----------


## Mandophile

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/co...WhT91ei9p/file

Toque de Muerte --paso doble version. Close your eyes and picture yourself in the arena with the bull!

audio file, updated Index, and sheet music available in the Neapolitan Canzone folder:
A Serenata d'e Rose.  I may have posted this wonderful audio file with mandolin and piano,
but now you have the sheet music.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/pxh3vxt1t...D_jlTjywa?dl=0

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## morgan

sheri - 

I'm having a hard time finding the link to the Bb folder - can you post it again?

Thanks!
Cedwyn

----------

Mandophile

----------


## DavidKOS

> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/co...WhT91ei9p/file


And I'm getting a dropbox 404 message....

----------

Mandophile

----------


## Mandophile

Let me look into it. I may have modified something and forgot to note that. Thank you

----------


## Mandophile

Hi Everyone, Thanks for letting me know. I've tried all of these and they seem to be fine.  The new Indexes for each genre are in the main folders below.  Please let me know if you have any more trouble, OK?  Sheri~
BAND & Bb instruments (not complete arrangements)
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/gxzdfyyqs...Pj8lIlFsa?dl=0
PAOLLILI
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/dwjop3xot...NZ2FyLJJa?dl=0
GRAUSO
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/t0k376jaw...uaXhwIuAa?dl=0
De STEFANO
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/i5c9sesbl...pmFWQoraa?dl=0
CARDILLI
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/b2jz8my27...RDzxLaKVa?dl=0
MISCELLANEOUS
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/co16hc6i5...3y9iXmSla?dl=0
Di BELLA
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/6v7xfftvf...67_YzZ_ga?dl=0
PAGANI
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/1gkmids1x...8YMQbGxFa?dl=0
TESIO
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ge77nkdb8...7XP6wylRa?dl=0

----------

Beanzy, 

brunello97

----------


## Mandophile

this is the link to listen to Mp3s of a few of the titles uploaded. please PM me if anything is askew!  Ciao~

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/m8x5mlcxh...5pSKdBv-a?dl=0

----------

brunello97

----------


## brunello97

Kind of a bummer, Sher.  I'm still getting a 404 error message on the Indexes, but can access the MP3s just fine.  Weird....

Thanks so much for all of this!  And a belated Happy New Year, darling.....

Mick

----------


## Beanzy

Hi Sheri same here, but I've had a look and think I may have a steer on what's wrong with the links.

The following are all copied links from your posts, minus the first https:/dropbox.com so they don't get automatically shortened in the post.

The link that works reads;
com/sh/m8x5mlcxhvr6u48/AABkvFQE71fPCCzw5pSKdBv-a?dl=0

A couple of the others read;
com/sh/dwjop3xot...NZ2FyLJJa?dl=0
com/sh/t0k376jaw...uaXhwIuAa?dl=0

It would appear they have been copied over as already foreshortened text so the link is not the real link.

I would recommend two things.

In Dropbox when you generate the link try it as "email" then lift the text in its entirety from there. This will let you examine the text to see if it is a full stream of figures or if it has stuck those dots in.

When pasting the link;
 go to your good text of the link, select then copy that text. 
Write the folder name in the post then select that and click the link icon in the bar at the top of the post (pic of globe with a couple of chain links). This will generate a pop up box into which you paste the good text. (Delete the little http text that's automatically in there , it's trying to be helpful but will bugger things up) Then hit enter. The result will be a highlighted version of the link title with no text that might get automatically foreshortened by software.

Like this Good link to MP3 files

Good link from post No.246

----------


## Mandophile

Interesting. Links work for me when I click on any of the above. Should I repost 'virgin' links?

----------


## Mandophile

These are virgin links. I think y'all might want to paste in your browser; then if a new title appears, you can just go directly to the publisher's folder. Beyond that, dunno but I'm trying.
AUDIO FILES
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/m8x5mlcxh...5pSKdBv-a?dl=0
INDEXES
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/fxtdxipdj...1OL86Xj8a?dl=0

GRAUSO
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/t0k376jaw...uaXhwIuAa?dl=0
BAND Bb instruments
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/gxzdfyyqs...Pj8lIlFsa?dl=0
DE STEFANO
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/i5c9sesbl...pmFWQoraa?dl=0
CARDILLI
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/b2jz8my27...RDzxLaKVa?dl=0
MISCELLANEOUS
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/co16hc6i5...3y9iXmSla?dl=0
DI BELLA
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/6v7xfftvf...67_YzZ_ga?dl=0
PAGANI
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/1gkmids1x...h8YMQbGxFa?dl=
PAOLILLI
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/dwjop3xot...NZ2FyLJJa?dl=0
TESIO
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ge77nkdb8...7XP6wylRa?dl=0

----------

Beanzy, 

brunello97, 

Christopher Stetson, 

DavidKOS, 

Leo37

----------


## Beanzy

Thanks Sheri those work for me.

----------


## Mandophile

Canora's "Il Trionfo dei mandolinisti" (1914 #4 di Bella)  He would be so happy to know it's still being played!
Andrea Gilardenghi "La Bella Bruna" polka (lots of people claimed this one but it was composed by an Italian in Italy late 1890s!
  here's the link to hear these two.  Recorded in the mid to late 1970s.  
On a rainy day in California or wherever you might be, enjoy!  More to come.

http://1drv.ms/1Zuz6ME

----------

Beanzy, 

DavidKOS

----------


## mlinkins

"Spearanze Perdute" from the Paollili collection. Unfortunately the budget only allows for two musicians, so no 2nd part. I just started playing with this Italian guitarist (Roger Ruggiero) who emigrated to the US in 1961 (he's now 83-years-old). He has a list of 800+ tunes - mostly traditional and pop Italian stuff - that he knows. (Note: I have to read music, but he has everything committed to memory.) What a joy to play with this guy. We continue a tradition that has continued for many decades at Termini's Bakery in South Philly. We play traditional Italian (and Italian-American) music for Termini's customers each Saturday from 11:00 AM to 3:00 PM.

----------

Beanzy, 

brunello97, 

Christopher Stetson, 

DavidKOS, 

Hany Hayek, 

Jim Garber, 

Mandophile, 

mandopops

----------


## DavidKOS

Lovely! Great stuff!

Does Termini make  millefoglie?

----------

mlinkins

----------


## brunello97

Wonderful playing, Mark.  Wish I was closer so I could stop by and listen….

Is that a Martin mandolin you are playing?

Mick

----------

mlinkins

----------


## mandopops

Bravo. That's how it's done. I wish I was closer so I could stop by and play the 2nd part with you guys. No charge.
Joe B

----------

mlinkins

----------


## mlinkins

> Is that a Martin mandolin you are playing?


Great call, Mick!! Yes, that is a Martin bowlback from 1926. I've never enjoyed playing any other mandolin as much as I enjoy this one. Sweet, balanced sound that really projects.

----------


## mlinkins

> I wish I was closer so I could stop by and play the 2nd part with you guys. 
> Joe B


If you ever find yourself in the Philly area, that would be fun!

----------


## mlinkins

> Does Termini make  millefoglie?


Unfortunately not. It looks wonderful!

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## DavidKOS

How about cannoli?

----------


## mlinkins

> How about cannoli?


Yes, that's what they're best known for. Their cannoli with ricotta filling (and just a subtle hint of chocolate chip) is amazing.

----------

brunello97

----------


## DavidKOS

> Yes, that's what they're best known for. Their cannoli with ricotta filling (and just a subtle hint of chocolate chip) is amazing.


Looks good!

I'm used to the ones from Brocato's - they have pistachios at the ends

----------

brunello97, 

mlinkins

----------


## brunello97

These look amazing.  Little works of art, to be enjoyed in moderation.  Fortunately, the great Italian bakeries near us are a bit of a _walk_ away.

If we are going to have a thread hijack, I can't think of a better reason. (Except maybe some _accordion_ eye pastries.)  One needs to have priorities. 

Mick

What about the cannoli at Caffé Trieste, Sheri?

----------

DavidKOS, 

Mandophile, 

mlinkins

----------


## DavidKOS

Hey, we're talking about Italian music - so talking about food certainly isn't hijacking the thread, since any time Italians get together there's going to be food!



Some bruciuluni anyone?

----------

brunello97, 

mlinkins

----------


## Mandophile

I'm afraid that it's day-old stuff at the Trieste when it is there. Victoria's pastry (now moved to Filbert @ Columbus) may still carry it but cannoli must be made with fresh ricotta --on the spot! Dianda's pastry used to make it but they're out in the Mission. Stella's on Columbus may offer it on occasion but never, ever eat pastries at Mara's--really stale stuff. Sorry for my mostly negative review but North Beach ain't what it used to be. Puccini Cafe sometimes has it fairly fresh. The real difference is to use only sheep's milk for the ricotta. Most places don't do that--they use cow's milk and the texture lacks that je ne sais quoi! ;-)   Best best: Veniero's on 11th St., Manhattan!  Buon appetito!

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

mlinkins

----------


## DavidKOS

See -ask an Italian about food!

----------


## brunello97

Thanks, Sheri.  Sheep-milk ricotta sounds like a quest. I can't do a lot of dairy in my diet, but we are pretty hands-on in the kitchen and make cheese a few times a year. We've made our own ricotta from cow's milk whey but now I know what we should be doing.  :Wink:  Now to track down some sheep's milk to give it a try.  

Thanks for the bruciuluni tip, David.  We're having my students over next weekend to watch _Pranzo di Ferragosto_.  Been thinking about what to prepare….

Mick

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## DavidKOS

> .  
> 
> Thanks for the bruciuluni tip, David.  We're having my students over next weekend to watch _Pranzo di Ferragosto_.  Been thinking about what to prepare….
> 
> Mick


That was my grandmother's favorite dish.

My last name is Brown, German/Jewish; but the other side of my Dad's family was Pippo's from Genoa and DaMonte's from Sardinia - and mom's family is 100% Sicilian, Puleo's, Salvaggio's, Vassallo's, from Palermo, Altafonte and Bisacquino.

My maternal grandmother was an amazing cook, known for her food in a city full of great cooks.  Bruciulini (in her dialect is came out as brush-a-loona), was one of her show-off dishes.

----------

brunello97, 

mlinkins

----------


## brunello97

Awesome.  Great story, David, thanks for sharing.  I've got a large number of Cajun kin (from Lafayette and closer to y'all in Convent, LA.) so I figured that was your culinary inclinations.  Italian, Mexican, Southern, that's the way we turn for family and friends.  Trying to eat a bit _lighter_ on a regular basis.   

But my Godparents were Paduani so I've grown up as close to the terra di sole as to the ol' sod.  I was telling a pal of mine about your bruciuluni post today and he was cocking his head.  "You mean _Brashule_ (sp.)?"  Yup. I was laughing out loud. 

Genoa?  There you go.  I had a girlfriend from La Superba years ago. (Pre-matrimony….) Love the harbor and the frigitorrias there. Perfect for a Gulf Coast Man: I'll eat _anything_ as long as it's fried.

Sheri's archives, bowl backs and Italian cooking.  Man, I am in _heaven._

Mick

----------

DavidKOS, 

mlinkins

----------


## DavidKOS

> But my Godparents were Paduani so I've grown up as close to the terra di sole as to the ol' sod.  I was telling a pal of mine about your bruciuluni post today and he was cocking his head.  "You mean _Brashule_ (sp.)?"  Yup. I was laughing out loud.


Yeah, I've heard it called that too - lots of Italian dialects!

----------


## mlinkins

I've been planning to record some of my favorites from this wonderful collection. (Thanks, again, Sheri for all your efforts to compile the collection.)

I've picked about 20 of my favorites. Here is my first attempt: "Eva" from the DiBella collection (F. Macri and from one of my favorite arrangers in the group...J Gioe). Such a sweet melody!

By the way - Thanks for the food posts! Very interesting. I will definitely try to find someplace here in Philly thanks make bruciulini!

----------

Beanzy, 

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

Leo37

----------


## brunello97

Very nice, Mark.  The Trio part on this is very lovely. 

Nicely recorded, as well.  What type of overdub set up do you use?

Mick

----------

mlinkins

----------


## mlinkins

> What type of overdub set up do you use?
> 
> Mick


Thanks, Mick. I'm using Audacity, which is free software available on-line. Very intuitive/user-friendly. I do use the click track to record (and then, of course, delete).

The mic is the "Yeti" from Blue Microphones. It is a new product and available at Best Buy...about $110. I love it. very versatile with many options features for different recording situations.

Both mando parts are played on my Martin bowlback and the guitar is an Ibanez archtop acoustic jazz guitar.

Mark

----------


## Beanzy

Lovely sweet playing there. What's more I think you just rescued my waistline.

----------

brunello97, 

mlinkins

----------


## Mandophile

I'm so pleased to be able to share two historic recordings in May 1926 on the Columbia label. I've just added them to my One Drive Box Drop. They're both from the Pagani music catalog: Santi Tafarella's #276 Sogno d'un Fata and #273 La Verginella. These are small band arrangements on the Columbia label (A & B sides). The instrumentation includes a featured clarinetist, probably Santi's brother Harry, and I'm banking on the featured cornet soloist is Santi himself, and the other musicians, while anonymous at this point, reliably exhibit the complementary counterpoint to Tafarella's melodies. His band arrangements, while you may not care for them as a mandolinist, are treasures.    Italian Audio Files are found at this link:             http://1drv.ms/1ncUlqF

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

rebus

----------


## mlinkins

Thanks for sharing these recordings. Really beautiful. I particularly like Sogno d'un Fata. Beautifully haunting. Reminds of something right out of a Nino Rota soundtrack for a Fellini film. I guess this is some of the stuff that informed and helped to shape Rota's work.

----------


## mlinkins

Do you know if Trafella's band arrangements are available anywhere? Just curious...

----------


## Martin Jonas

> I'm so pleased to be able to share two historic recordings in May 1926 on the Columbia label. I've just added them to my One Drive Box Drop. They're both from the Pagani music catalog: Santi Tafarella's #276 Sogno d'un Fata and #273 La Verginella. These are small band arrangements on the Columbia label (A & B sides). The instrumentation includes a featured clarinetist, probably Santi's brother Harry, and I'm banking on the featured cornet soloist is Santi himself, and the other musicians, while anonymous at this point, reliably exhibit the complementary counterpoint to Tafarella's melodies. His band arrangements, while you may not care for them as a mandolinist, are treasures.    Italian Audio Files are found at this link:             http://1drv.ms/1ncUlqF


Very exciting -- thanks, Sheri!  I'm a big fan of Tafarella's waltzes for Pagani (see my previous thread on Tafarella here).  I knew he was a band leader in the 1920s, but I hadn't heard any of his own recordings before, so this is precious.  "Sogno d'una fata" is a tune we play with our group as well.  Listening to Santi, I think we got the idea of the tune reasonably well from the Pagani mandolin arrangement.

Martin

----------


## brunello97

> ... His band arrangements, while you may not care for them as a mandolinist, are treasures.


Sheri, _sei_ uno tesoro.

Mick

----------

DavidKOS, 

Mandophile

----------


## Mandophile

Messina's "Spirit of America" M2 part uploaded to the di Bella Drop Box. it is now a complete trio and ready to be played for any Fourth of July events!  Hope everyone is doing well. I think I'm caught up for a while...more or less.

----------

brunello97

----------


## brunello97

Thanks, Sher.  I've got to admit I've been a bit more fisa-centric this winter.  Beat my hands up last summer doing a bunch of remodeling work on our house in Austin.  Had to set the squeeze box aside for awhile with some tendinitis in my thumbs.  All is back to good now and getting into a rhythm to play mando in the AM and accordion after work. Feeling a little bit bi-furcated, but loving it.  A lot.

Mille grazie per tutto

Mick

----------


## Mandophile

New title added and two new versions
NEW:
Poldina Bella - a terrific tango arranged by Pignoloni's Folklore Album issued by O. Pagani 1934. made popular by tenor Raoul  Romito. Listen to it on Youtube; it's a lovely old song and if you read enough Italian, follow the story in the printed lyrics. 
ARRANGEMENTS: 
La Napoletana (piano arrangement by Canoro)  nice to complement the M1 & M2 already uploaded.
Savoia M1 by Canoro.  This di Bella classic has two editions: 1915 and 1917. you'll find an M1 for both editions.

It's been a v busy winter and I hope all of you are starting to defrost a little.

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

I receive lots of inquiries as to whether there's more to come and I also receive basic questions such as "what's this all about?" "Will there be more?" I'd like to address these questions.
    I went public because I cherish the music and consider it as existing on the cusp between classical and folk. Many of the composers were classically trained and their music is still quite vibrant and should never be considered just ephemeral dance music. I felt it was my duty to release these public domain tiles so that everyone would be able to access the sheet music. I didn't want these composers to remain in oblivion. It's been more than a century since they enjoyed daily public performances in the Italian communities, at their social events, in radio programs, parades, and special summer concerts. We forget how much music played a significant role in the quotidian life of the Italian immigrants. Whether it was a concert march, a festival, funeral or military march, or the myriad social dances beginning with the omnipresent mazurka, these titles personify the Italian character. To honor the dead, to welcome into life a newborn, to celebrate a union of two people, or to commemorate a heroic day--like Columbus Day or a Saint's day, and some to simply honor the common man and often the ordinary woman. This music has dignity and it deserves to be performed by those who respect the traditions and want to sustain their joyous melodies. I know I've said this many times throughout this thread, and I've so appreciated everyone's replies and comments (both privately and publicly). I've appreciated many of the renderings that have come forth as a result of sharing this remarkable legacy. I encourage everyone to invest in and practice this repertoire, to prepare with all the technical skill required, to infuse it with an emotional and passionate aptitude, and with an overall competence. 
   As to the final question, I don't anticipate much more although I'm actively seeking to complete the music catalogs. For every title you see in the various archives I've uploaded, there are 5-10 times more undiscovered titles. We may never have 100% of what we know existed but that's no reason to give up. I am hopeful that someday other musicians who may have archived titles or just filed away titles, may make time to prepare, scan, organize, edit, crop, convert, upload, and share what they have. I know that I will continue to do this as long as there is music languishing in basements, garages, subterranean cellars, attics, rooftop garrets, secret closets and rooms. It's time for everyone to cherish it before it is lost to the dustbin of history. I'm just so happy that Mandolin Cafe has made it easy to access and look forward to sharing more as it becomes available. Best to you all, happy plucking, strumming, and "tremolo-ing" on these beautiful melodies. Thank you again, Sheri~

----------

Beanzy, 

brunello97, 

Christopher Stetson, 

DavidKOS, 

jbfiddle, 

rebus

----------


## brunello97

Thank _you,_  Sheri, for all you have done to make this music accessible, alive and enriching the lives of another generation. Your efforts are greatly appreciated.  Priceless, actually.  This kind of archival activity [I]may[I] take place at a university, but who knows how much accessibility it might have there?  Your have made your work accessible to the thousands of us who really appreciate this music--who want to keep it as alive and relevant today as it ever was. It does require an investment of time, practice and sensitivity as you say.  This quality of melodies are not being written today.  Thanks to you I have a lifetime of new discoveries.  On the mandolin, of course, but I do say I am finally making some progress on the fisarmonica.

I'm so grateful to you for all your efforts.

Mick

----------

Mandophile

----------


## DavidKOS

I appreciate all your hard work. Thanks!

----------

Mandophile

----------


## Mandophile

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/g2slmtau8...8U_0uC-Ba?dl=0

   This link will take you tol the uploaded music catalogs, titles listings, and thematic indexes (samples of 16+ opening bars). While it may only interest a finite number of players, I post it because it reveals how vast and how much more there is. Many of the mandolin trios were arranged for concert band, funeral and festival bands, and for "piccolo orchestra." Eventually, the mandolin music was arranged for accordion(s). (Yes, I played in accordion bands--5 parts). Having spent 4 years in high school marching band (flute, piccolo and glockenspiel) and my first semester in college in the 'pep' band, I was introduced to some of these titles along the way. I'll take a moment to thank Mike di Bella for sharing the band catalogs & mandolin trio catalogs. They are extensive and rival the O. Pagani catalogs. 
  The other reason I'm posting this link is to encourage all of us to investigate our grandparents attic, basements, local vintage junk stores, pawn shops, or just where ever you might expect to find old sheet music. Always be on the look out for these publishers. Save the sheet music! If you don't, who will?

----------

brunello97, 

Christopher Stetson

----------


## Mandophile

Hi Everyone:

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/co16hc6i5...3y9iXmSla?dl=0
   This link is for the MISCELLANEOUS. I just found and manuscript of M1 for Manni's "Fiori Primaverili"  published by Bellenghi's wife's music biz in Florence. So now you've got M1 with chords and M2.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/fxtdxipdj...1OL86Xj8a?dl=0
   This link is to the updated Excel spreadsheet. I'm continually improving, repairing, and accurately recording these changes.  Make sure you download it!   Thanks, Sheri

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

rebus

----------


## Mandophile

Piracy! It deserves much attention but starting in the 1890s the U.S. declined to be (until Clinton's administration) a member of the Berne Convention. The Italian composers were open season for music publishers. Arrangements abounded and straight out stealing was condoned. O. Di Bella published this famous polka "La Bella Bruna" and attributed it to Michelangelo Pellacani (NOT!); he stole it outright it seemed. So yesterday I was looking for something else in my archives, and stumbled into an early Cardilli publication and added it to the folder.  it's an M1 (but you can look at the accordion folder for the chord symbols)
CARDILLI LINK
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/b2jz8my27...RDzxLaKVa?dl=0

Listen to it here:
http://www.loc.gov/jukebox/artists/detail/id/5761

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## DavidKOS

> Listen to it here:
> http://www.loc.gov/jukebox/artists/detail/id/5761


With Jewish American clarinetist Naftule Shuldkraut! He was quite a musician.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nathaniel_Shilkret

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0006287/

----------

DougC, 

Mandophile

----------


## Jim Garber

I believe that Speranze Perdute was attributed to multiple composers as well. I also believe that I have seen other ethnic groups using that title and tune translated into their own languages. It is also possible that some of the Italian composers grabbed tunes from other cultures. It might be a big mess.

----------

DavidKOS, 

Mandophile

----------


## Mandophile

Spot on, Jim! In "Musica dai Saloni" (covering the barbering tradition in Sicily) published in Sicily (with CD) three years after my Salami book presented that thesis, they attribute a very famous French musette piece "L'Indifference" to a traditional waltz called "Girgenti" probably named for residents of Agrigento. I was a little flabbergasted. It's one thing to make claims to fairly obscure stuff but the big hits?  Hmmm.

Also wanted to add something about editions.The recently uploaded Cardilli edition of "La Bella Bruna" includes a 4-measure introduction that is lacking in the di Bella edition.

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

https://www.academia.edu/7917110/I_b...stri_di_musica
  if this link isn't accessible, you might have to go to the basic website and register.
It's a nice excerpt from "Musica dai Saloni" on the barbering-mandolin tradition. What a surprise to see my book cited in their bibliography.

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Amerigo

> book presented that thesis, they attribute a very famous French musette piece "L'Indifference" to a traditional waltz called "Girgenti" probably named for residents of Agrigento.


Hello, and thank you for your sharing
I'm a new member of the forum from the south of Italy and I love this place.

About the word Girgenti it is one of the four names of the city actual named Agrigento, the Norman name.
The greek name was Akragas, the latin Agrigentum and the arabian Gergent.
The citizens of Agrigento are called Agrigentini.

ps thank you for your patience about my english, any suggestion will be welcome

Amerigo

----------

DavidKOS, 

Mandophile

----------


## Martin Jonas

> Spot on, Jim! In "Musica dai Saloni" (covering the barbering tradition in Sicily) published in Sicily (with CD) three years after my Salami book presented that thesis, they attribute a very famous French musette piece "L'Indifference" to a traditional waltz called "Girgenti" probably named for residents of Agrigento. I was a little flabbergasted. It's one thing to make claims to fairly obscure stuff but the big hits?  Hmmm.


Yes, I've had a similar experience when I was playing through "Athenian Mandolinata", a collection of popular Athenian songs arranged by our own Victor K -- the song titled "Which One To Pick?" (at 4:24) is clearly the polka from "La Petite Tonkinoise".

Martin

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

well, it's composed by Vincent Scotto, yet one more Italian immigrant in Paris.

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

It finally arrived. I ordered Giuliana Fugazzotto's book "I Quattro Siciliani" and it didn't take long at all. It is written in Italian--forewarned but it is worth every penny. With 23 tracks on the CD from mainly original Victor & Columbia recordings made in 1920 by this fabulous quartet. You'll hear Gioè's "Serenata Siciliana" and Canoro's "Corallina" and many Tarantola compositions that are in my archive. There's even one Bolognese mazurka. See the attachment for the complete list.  Fugazzotto's did a fantastic job of covering this brief but spectacular career of Rosario Catalano's music publishing house. There are original full color plates of letters and so forth. You'll need a magnifying glass to read the small print.

Prof. Fugazzotto's niece is Jo-Anne Tarantola Glennon and she is responsible for having
cared for these archives from her grandfather. We should all be grateful for someone who cherishes her family's archives and has shared them with the world. 
   Mille Grazie, Sheri

P.S. now you don't have to go to LOC to hear them. What a great collection!  :Mandosmiley:

----------

DavidKOS, 

rebus

----------


## brunello97

Thanks, Sheri, this sounds like a great collection (and read).

Are you familiar with La Professoressa's other book "Sta Terra Nun Fa Pi Mia"?  (It showed up on Amazon as well when I went to check out I Quattro Siciliani.)

My summer reading list is piling up....

Mick

----------


## Mandophile

Yes. But this one is particularly precious because it contains the provenance of various dances.
 The fluidity of Tarantola'a clarinet lines & exquisite phrasing reflect a profound relief After the war.
 There is such exuberance in this music...all played exceedingly well by each musician. 
The metronomic guitarist Keeps the momentum under control. And the recordings are flawless & pristine.  
The Tarantola family is commended for taking care of their heritage.

----------


## Jim Garber

> It finally arrived. I ordered Giuliana Fugazzotto's book "I Quattro Siciliani" and it didn't take long at all. It is written in Italian--forewarned but it is worth every penny. With 23 tracks on the CD from mainly original Victor & Columbia recordings made in 1920 by this fabulous quartet. You'll hear Gioè's "Serenata Siciliana" and Canoro's "Corallina" and many Tarantola compositions that are in my archive. There's even one Bolognese mazurka. See the attachment for the complete list.  Fugazzotto's did a fantastic job of covering this brief but spectacular career of Rosario Catalano's music publishing house. There are original full color plates of letters and so forth. You'll need a magnifying glass to read the small print.


 Sheri: Maybe I missed this... where did you order this? I see it is available from *Amazon-Italy*.

----------

DavidKOS, 

Mandophile

----------


## brunello97

What good is it working at a "major American research institution" if the books you want aren't in the library?  :Wink: 

Ho fatto la mossa, Sheri, your recommendations haven't steered me wrong yet!

Mick

----------

Mandophile

----------


## Mandophile

Well, just a caveat! Mick,
  I am enthused about this great collection of Italian American dance & band music. I love the genre, style, and heck, it's in my Sicilian roots. Giuseppe Tarantola was a virtuoso clarinetist. Those of you who downloaded my Bb archive will find a couple titles played on the CD. If it's great mandolin playing, however, you might be disappointed. Catalano plays the mandolin and it isn't very prominent. Tarantola composed 80% listed on the CD tracks (a couple titles claimed may not actually be rightfully his). The clarinet the lead voice throughout! Nonstop! That said, you can learn a lot from the skilled musicianship on the CD.

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

I need to correct what I said in post #296. It is Jo-Anne Tarantola Glennon who is the niece of Giuseppe Tarantola, not Prof. Fugazzotto. Again, compliments to the Tarantola family for taking good care of the family's treasures.

----------


## brunello97

> Well, just a caveat! Mick,
>   I am enthused about this great collection of Italian American dance & band music. I love the genre, style, and heck, it's in my Sicilian roots. Giuseppe Tarantola was a virtuoso clarinetist. Those of you who downloaded my Bb archive will find a couple titles played on the CD. If it's great mandolin playing, however, you might be disappointed. Catalano plays the mandolin and it isn't very prominent. Tarantola composed 80% listed on the CD tracks (a couple titles claimed may not actually be rightfully his). The clarinet the lead voice throughout! Nonstop! That said, you can learn a lot from the skilled musicianship on the CD.


Thanks, Sheri.  I am very interested in hearing the group play. While it would be cool to hear more mandolin from the era, I am excited to hear these pieces _played_ under any circumstances.  Besides the enjoyment (and historical significance) it helps me to hear phrasing, pacing and the arrangements as well.  Looking forward to reading the story as well.....

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

Just when you thought there might not ever be another complete Trio...
And an up-to-date new INDEX attached with latest corrections etc.  It is only about 25 pages...so don't print the full 40-something pages.

You'll find them housed with their publisher
Tesio:
    Rigoletto  selections  TRIO  compiled by Canoro
    Carmen   selections   TRIO
Cardilli:
     Pagliacci  selections  TRIO
Pagani:
    Graziella polka (Tarantola's great polka dedicated to his wife) TRIO arr by Pignoloni
Di Bella:
    Faust  selections  TRIO
    Elvira polka (better copies)  M1 & G

2 more : Poet and the Peasant TRIO  and La Traviata Trio (Both TESIO)

----------


## Mandophile

Please use this complete, updated PDF as attached; the other one was missing a couple of the new operatic entries. This excel PDF is 27 pages long. It is the one to download for reference. Thank you for your patience.

----------

Beanzy, 

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

All sheet music is not created equal, some are cribbed very nicely and others are more nuanced. 

I've just uploaded a complete trio of Cavolicri's "Elvira" polka from Tesio's music catalog. Now you can compare/contrast the attributes against several editions from other catalogs. Tesio was careful to include dynamics. Most of the other editions don't bother with this at all. Cardilli and Grauso published "Elvira" with same intro as Tesio's but no dynamics (except for one "forte" in the B section).  O. Di Bella published "Elvira" without an introduction; however, note that out of all these editions, it's the O. di Bella edition that shows not only dynamics, including hard attacks and accented notes but he also includes expressions such as "crescendo."  Kudos to the big "O" di Bella. But if you're going to steal, why not include the intro?  Hmmm

Find new "Elvira" in the Tesio folder.

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/co16hc6i5...3y9iXmSla?dl=0

Attached updated Excel spreadsheet with today's addition.

This link takes you to the Miscellaneous file where I have just added
Bacio D'Amore by G.M. Messina. There are no chord symbols or any other
parts to offer now but the harmonic progressions are predictable and
I think most people with a good ear will know where they should appear.

Hope your summer is going really well.  Have fun, Sheri~

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

NEW!!   Method Book Folder
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/uapraiupj...rq2Pwg2Ia?dl=0

In 1912 Mauro V. Cardilli published Flaminio Pignoloni's Method Book. It is bilingual. I'm sure
y'all will enjoy the instruction and diagrams using solfeggio.  

I apologize as I was unable to convert JPGs to PDFs. I think it had something to do with the fact that
I used the mobile's camera. For the life of me, if anyone out there can convert these pages to a PDF folder,
please PM me and send it to me so I can remove the individual jpg pages (all numbered).
The booklet is about 30 pages.

Have a Happy Fourth of July! 

P.S. I'll post another method book after the holiday.

----------

Beanzy, 

Christopher Stetson, 

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

I just uploaded a second Cardilli publication to the Method Books folder. It is a method book (a pamphlet really) by N. Gavitti. A bi-lingual text published in 1910 on Bleecker Street. While it is only a dozen pages (with late Victorian pagination using Roman numerals), it shows Cardilli as a forerunner to much that was happening in the Italian music publishing community in New York City.
Kudos to Mauro V. Cardilli!

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

Thanks to Jim Garber who came to the rescue and converted the large files into PDFs.  Thanks a million.  Much better!!

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

just dribs and drabs for now.

Celebre Toreador (complete trio arranged by Pignoloni)  now resides in Pagani folder 
Un Bacio D'Amore (complete trio composed by L. Iguri) resides in De Stefano folder

I'll add these to the excel spreadsheet but for now you know where to find them.

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

Miscellaneous folder holds new G. Leone title by Lazio: Sorrisi D'Amor--TRIO
  Another lovely waltz from 1920.   :Mandosmiley: 
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/co16hc6i5...3y9iXmSla?dl=0

updated Excel spread sheet reflects the new titles since 6/26 (Bacio d'amore (Misc), Celebre Toreador (Pagani) and Un Bacio D'amore (De Stefano)

New Index with additions as attached (and also uploaded to Index file at Drop Box).  Note: it's 27 pages.

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

UPDATED INDEX 7/10/16 (also attached here); it includes today's upload + minor corrections/repairs to some copies & placement:  
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/fxtdxipdj...1OL86Xj8a?dl=0

NEW in INDEX
I Saputelli J. Zolla (Cardilli folder)  TRIO    a nice polka; title means "the little know-it-alls"
L'Ecco delle Onde  A. Geluso (in MISC folder)  TRIO

With the uploaded M1 for Sogno Amoroso (Cardilli folder) we now have a complete TRIO!

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

it's nice to be able to complete a trio. just added missing M1 for Cardilli's "My Golden Star"  also updated excel spreadsheet...as attached here.  still finding stuff...stay tuned.

----------


## Mandophile

updated/corrected Excel spreadsheet (attached).
new addition:
 Love's Experience (De Stefano folder)  M1   it is now a complete trio.

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

Are you ready for a considerable addition to the archives? I've been busy with finishing my book but there will be a few dozen PDFs added to the archives. During San Gennaro festival in New York City, a friend found a stash! and there's more coming. I even bought a Tesio mazurka on Italian Ebay. Hope you're ready for some fun. Is anyone playing any titles at the CMSA convention? I won't be able to attend but would love to know. Thanks, Sheri~

----------

Beanzy, 

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

Phil Vinyard

----------


## DavidKOS

> Are you ready for a considerable addition to the archives?


Lemme have it!

and let's play music soon!

----------


## Mandophile

It's a Motherlode so it's taking more time. soon! very soon! it will uplift your spirits in case your baseball team didn't get into the World Series!

----------

Beanzy, 

DavidKOS

----------


## DavidKOS

We're still here...and patient.

----------

Mandophile

----------


## Mandophile

I'm pleased to announce all NEW TITLES:  mostly Tesio with 3-4 operatic selections arranged by the Maestro. Many are complete trios! YEAH!  2 Pagani--w Pignoloni as arranger for Lucia; four De Stefano--really early abt 1892 with piano and clarinet parts. A couple miscellaneous.  one new Cardilli!!  Total new titles: 30

I will post current links for all publishers if needed; otherwise, you will find new titles uploaded as indicated in the list below. 

UPDATED INDEX OF TITLES ATTACHED to this message.

Pietro Tesio #	Anfitride	mazurka	a C F 	E. Becucci	1913	M1
Pietro Tesio #	Bacio di Miele	mazurka	D A G	J. Romeo	1907	M1
O. Pagani #212	Diaz 	polka	D D G	G. Tarantola	Nd	M1
Pietro Tesio  #	Ersilia	polka	D D G	M. Pellacani	1913	M1 (cf Ersilia, 1907 first edition)
Pietro Tesio # 12	First Kiss	waltz	G G C	G. Sartori	1902	M1
Pietro Tesio  #113	Il Primo Passo	polka	G D C	A. Di Bella	1912	M1
Pietro Tesio  #28	New York	march	G D C	P. Tesio	1900	M1
Pietro Tesio  #62	Niagara	mazurka	C A F	A. Porpora	1907	M1
M.V. Cardilli m748c	Onore e Bacco	tarantella	F C a G	James Zollo	1921	Trio
Pietro Tesio  #72	Ricordi Egiziani	waltz	G G C	G. Racca	1907	M1 & G
Pietro Tesio  #272	Piccolo Zingara	mazurka	d F F	J. LoCascio	1917	M1 & G  Arr by Tesio
Pietro Tesio  #21	La Tortorella	waltz	G G C	P. Tesio	1900	M1
Pietro Tesio  #85	Parigina	polka	D A G	G. Ciociano	1907	M1  Arr by Tesio
Pietro Tesio  #139	Peloritana	polka	C C F	H.R. Oteri	1913	Trio
Pietro Tesio  #122	Perche Ridere	polka	G D C	B. Elenghi	1911	M1 Arr by P. Esposito
Pietro Tesio  #123	Stella Polare	march	G D C	M.F. Francia	1911	M1 Arr by Tesio
Pietro Tesio  #	Royal Italiana March	march	G G C	G. Gabetti	1900	Trio  Arr by Tesio
Pietro Tesio  #44	Style Schottische, The	march	g g C	G. Sgallari	1900	M1
Pietro Tesio  #128	Un Pensiero Notturno	waltz	G D C	S. Persico	1911	M1
N. Biondo	Sogno di Bimba	mazurka	c c Eb	N.N.	1919	M1 (w lyrics)
Pietro Tesio  #101	Aeroplano	polka	D D G	G.B. Morgagni	1911	Trio  Arr by Tesio
Pietro Tesio  #	Faust	march	A D A	Gounod	1906	Trio  Arr by Tesio
O. Pagani  #49	Lucia di Lammermoor 	Sextet 	C	Donizetti	Nd 	Trio   Arr by Pignoloni
Pietro Tesio  #63	Ernani	selections	C	Verdi	1903	Trio  Arr by Tesio
G  De Stefano  	La Visione d'Amore	polka	F C g Bb C	G  De Stefano	1892	Trio: V1, V2, piano  Arr by B. Milano
G  De Stefano #1	Il Vesuvio	Quadrille	F Bb g F	G  De Stefano	1899	Trio: V1, V2, clarinet, piano
G. De Stefano  #	Moonlight Excursion	schottische	G D C	G. De Stefano	1892	Trio: V1, V2, piano 
G  De Stefano  #12	Philadelphia Record	polka	D D G	G. De Stefano	1908	Trio   Arr by De Stefano
G. Tripepi MS	Soave Ebrezza	mazurka	a F	D. Tripepi	Nd 	piano

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

You will need the Index to be able to find where titles are housed for these mandolin trios and ensembles.
See previous announcement with new titles and download that Combined Index.  :Mandosmiley: 

CARDILLI
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/b2jz8my27...RDzxLaKVa?dl=0
DE STEFANO
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/i5c9sesbl...pmFWQoraa?dl=0
DI BELLA
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/6v7xfftvf...67_YzZ_ga?dl=0
GRAUSO
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/t0k376jaw...uaXhwIuAa?dl=0
MISCELLANEOUS PUBLISHERS
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/co16hc6i5...3y9iXmSla?dl=0
PAGANI
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/1gkmids1x...8YMQbGxFa?dl=0
PAOLILLI
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/dwjop3xot...NZ2FyLJJa?dl=0
TESIO
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ge77nkdb8...7XP6wylRa?dl=0

And two more folders that may be of interest to fretted friends:

METHOD BOOKS (Cardilli & Pignoloni's (Pagani)  in case you missed these!
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/co16hc6i5...3y9iXmSla?dl=0

NEAPOLITAN CANZONE for mandolin and voice (I've added a few)
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/pxh3vxt1t...D_jlTjywa?dl=0
     Attached is the updated Neapolitan Index showing what's in this folder.   :Mandosmiley:

----------

Beanzy, 

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

frankie, 

Leo37

----------


## Martin Jonas

Many thanks, Sheri -- much appreciated as always!

Two of the links you have posted go to the same Dropbox folder: "MISCELLANEOUS PUBLISHERS" and "METHOD BOOKS" -- I think the method books link is wrong.




> [...]
> MISCELLANEOUS PUBLISHERS
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/co16hc6i5...3y9iXmSla?dl=0
> [...]
> METHOD BOOKS (Cardilli & Pignoloni's (Pagani)  in case you missed these!
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/co16hc6i5...3y9iXmSla?dl=0


Martin

----------


## Mandophile

Try this for the Method Books link:  Thank you Martin.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/uapraiupj...rq2Pwg2Ia?dl=0

----------

Beanzy, 

DavidKOS, 

Martin Jonas

----------


## Mandophile

A few more stragglers will be added soon to complete some trios. Please everyone, before the holidays grab your attention, get a Drop Box of your own. Many are free, some have a minimal monthly charge. Then you can organize it with the suggested publisher folders, have it on your iPad for easy referral. This Italian legacy must be preserved and you can help to do that. Don't think that others are doing it! Do it yourself!

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## frankie

Hi Sheri - thanks so much for taking the time to make these scans available. This material has provided the core repertoire that I've been playing with friends for about a year now. It's the best! Thank you!

----------

Mandophile

----------


## DavidKOS

> A few more stragglers will be added soon to complete some trios. Please everyone, before the holidays grab your attention, get a Drop Box of your own. Many are free, some have a minimal monthly charge. Then you can organize it with the suggested publisher folders, have it on your iPad for easy referral. This Italian legacy must be preserved and you can help to do that. Don't think that others are doing it! Do it yourself!


And you can download it all for safe keeping too.

----------

Billy Packard, 

Mandophile

----------


## Mandophile

Exciting new titles will be coming...probably by the end of the year! We have Victor Emmanuel & Friends to thank!

----------

Beanzy, 

Christopher Stetson, 

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

It's not going to happen before Christmas. Just so you know, there are probably close to three dozen more titles and it's proven to be too much work right at the moment. When it happens I can tell you this: many of the incomplete titles will be complete trios. That's a promise! It will be worth waiting for. I wish everyone well for the holiday season.  Thank you for keeping the tradition alive with your interest and enthusiasm.

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

I'm happy to say that we've been able to complete quite a few titles that were missing parts. This list represents the NEW COMPLETE TRIOS in the De Stefano folder (except where it is noted otherwise below)  Make sure you've downloaded the updated INDEX
* UPDATED INDEX ATTACHED to this message.*

DE STEFANO FOLDER  link with newly completed trios and several new titles.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/i5c9sesbl...pmFWQoraa?dl=0

Anna Margherita
Belle of Turf Villa
Brunswick polka
Fantasia: Faust
Il Cordialita
Il Fiore DAutunno
Il Progresso
Il Trionfo Italiano
Il Coraggio    (M1 & G only)
Il Trovatore
La Citta dei Fiore
La Croce Rossa
La voce del popolo
La Tenerezza
Leonora
Love and Passion
Mio Amico
Our Treasure  (only M1 & G)
Pensieri Fiumani
Queen Venus
Rosina polka
Se Puoi
Segreto Amore
Sempre Felice
Sempre Uniti
Sogno Dorato (only M1 & G)
Spirito Affetuoso
Te Sola
Trionfo e Gloria

Two NEW TITLES now exists in the MISCELLANEOUS Folder.  see link below for access

Amore Indimenticabile mazurka (G.M. Messina)  he usually published with Di Bella but this is a manuscript, self-published.  

Rondinella mazurka  (Stellario Cambria)  Fischer pub (not Italian publisher)  this is one
 of Cambria''s most popular mandolin solos.  Nakano used to have all of his...and it can be found elsewhere.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/co16hc6i5...3y9iXmSla?dl=0

Note: I realize there may be larger ensembles out there looking for more standard instrumental parts. Currently, I'm working on creating a De Stefano folder exclusively devoted to small orchestral arrangements that use flute,clarinet, cornet, viola, trombone, bass, drums. When that's complete, I'll announce the link. Some of these orchestral versions will be of interest to those ensembles.
In addition, when time permits, I'm going to be consolidating some band arrangements that may be of interest to everyone.  Stay tuned. 

Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year,  Sheri 

p.s. There will be a few more more trios that will be of great interest and but I don't know when they will be ready for upload.

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS

----------


## rebus

Stunning work, as usual. Thank you so much Sheri!

Merry Christmas to you and to all MC friends

----------

brunello97, 

Mandophile

----------


## Mandophile

UPDATED EASTERN EUROPEAN FOLDER and added Prince Carol (Tesio 1916 publication)
  you will find an updated Index for this folder's content. There aren't too many but it continues to grow.
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/5byi722tw..._WDGueRHa?dl=0

A very special addition to the basic Tesio publications: it's the 1905 "New York Rapid Transit" polka.
Unfortunately, only M1 exists. Chords would be easy to figure out on this one.  Next time I 
update the Index, I will add this polka.  here's the link to download it:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ge77nkdb8...7XP6wylRa?dl=0

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS

----------


## brunello97

Grazie molto, Sheri!  Buon Natale e Felice Anno Nuovo a te.....

Mick

----------


## DavidKOS

> Grazie molto, Sheri!  Buon Natale e Felice Anno Nuovo a te.....
> 
> Mick


What he said!

Merry Christmas!

----------

Mandophile

----------


## Mandophile

Happy New Year!  
 here's an updated Excel spreadsheet with three new titles--all NEW M1 parts. They will be found in the TESIO folder.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/1gkmids1x...8YMQbGxFa?dl=0

 Make sure to download attached Index as corrections have been made as well. 

A Trip to Dante City  --F. Tentarelli   M1  
La Stella di Tripoli  --V. Berardi  M1
Primavera d'Amore -- V. Berardi  M1

Note: if you previously downloaded "A Trip to Dante City", I mistitled it. It should be titled "Dante City" (a waltz by Tesio).  Today's "Trip" is a march by Tentarelli.  Corrections are in the Index as well.

that should do it for now.  As always, if you find anything amiss, please let me know.
 :Mandosmiley:

----------

Christopher Stetson, 

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

The addition of a new title by Ausonio Pellacani.  "Sulle Rive del Serchio"  (TESIO)
and the addition of the complete TRIO of the Columbus Day March by Tesio  (TESIO). This complements the piano score that was one of the early uploaded titles in 2014.  

INDEX UPDATE ATTACHED reflects these additions.

More on the way! we're off to a great start for 2017. :Popcorn: 

p.s. I just saw La La Land. There is a strong message in that film about keeping certain music traditions alive. While it centers on jazz related themes, one could say the identical things about this century old tradition. We need to be teaching the younger generation and more!  Thank you again for whatever you are doing to keep this music thriving.

----------

brunello97, 

Christopher Stetson, 

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

DE STEFANO LINK

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/i5c9sesbl...pmFWQoraa?dl=0

Three titles are now complete trios; I've just added the M2 parts:  Il Coraggio, Our Happiness, and Sogno Dorato.

Attached here is the updated INDEX reflecting these completions. The Index is 25 pp.

----------

Leo37

----------


## Mandophile

NEW TITLES ADDED and New Parts to already existing titles:

EASTERN MIX (mainly from Tesio) These titles are 4 digits and are assigned to the Eastern European Folder: "Svegliati Romania" & "Ieri Sera in Giardino (alphabetized with Italian translation but both new titles are written in Rumanian. complete trios  Eastern European Index resides in this folder as well.
TESIO 
   Two new parts M1 & G) for "Fiamme di Gelosia".  We now have a complete trio.
   NEW TITLE:  The Egyptian [sic] Song (mistranslation of Greek-Egyptian hybrid for The Gypsy).  complete trio  Composed by N. Kokkinoy. Arranged by Tesio.
PAGANI
    New title to the Index:  Belta Spagnole by  Giuseppe Silvestri but it is a reduction score and arrangement by Flaminio Pignoloni. complete Trio.

attached Index 1.15.17

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

The "Egyptian" is located in the Eastern European folder, not the regular Tesio folder.  Otherwise, everything else looks good. There will be some additional (and NEW!) titles soon to be added. Please stand by!  Thx

----------

Christopher Stetson, 

DavidKOS

----------


## john e

Sadness.  I keep getting error messages when I try to access these wonderful tunes.  I realize I'm way after the time, but I can't help that, I just found your post now.

----------


## Mandophile

just a note about links. I don't know why they become invalid and I don't know why you should be getting an error message. If you can not open the link below, please let me know.  Thank you, Sheri

New titles added in TESIO folder; some titles may have already been listedon the Index as M1 only but they now are *complete trios*. All parts now exist: M1, M2, G.
see attached updated Index: 2.13.2017

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ge77nkdb8...7XP6wylRa?dl=0

Fiamme di Gelosia
Svegliati Romania
Ieri Sera in Giardino
Pallide viole
La Vita e un Sogno
A Trip to Dante City
Primavera D'Amore
La Stella Di Tripoli

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

Stay tuned as a new batch has arrived from our dear Canadian friends. Many titles are new! Aren't we lucky and blessed!

----------

Beanzy, 

brunello97, 

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

TESIO FOLDER
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ge77nkdb8...7XP6wylRa?dl=0

UPDATED INDEX ATTACHED

NEW TITLES UPLOADED TODAY:
 Profumi Orientale  (M1 only)
 Bayonne   Trio
 La Sigaretta    Trio

----------


## Mandophile

Added two new titles to Tesio folder and attached updated Index 3.1.2017  2P

Una Sera in Venezia  (waltz) 
Insonnia  (polka)

----------

brunello97

----------


## Mandophile

NEW TITLES ADDED & UPDATED INDEX

TESIO:
  Petit Bouquet de Roses
  Bridal Polka
  Happy Hours

O. DIBELLA 
  complete Trio now available of "Il Mio Dolore!"

INDEX UPDATED with above titles.

----------


## frankie

Thanks for the updates, Sherry!

I wonder, besides the canzoni napoletane, do you come across any other published songs? For example, at a paper show last Fall, I came across this sheet music for Signorinella Mia...  not really folk music, but just about every older musician I've run into seems to know it (and can recognize it from the first few notes!). I've attached a scan.

----------


## Mandophile

I have one title in the Neapolitan folder by Vasin but these are much too late for my taste. They're ASCAP (Alfred pub) and tend to be too commercial. Also, the date means they're at least a generation or so away from my fixation on Italian American immigrants
between roughly 1898-1924).  Thanks for sharing. I'll add it to the Neapolitan folder and update on that thread.  BTW, have you played it?

D. Vasin is a pseudonym for Nino Ravasini. His popularity might be due to hooking up with Hollywood. Here's a nice writeup in the Italian wikipedia.  nice photo, too.

https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nino_Ravasini

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## frankie

I have... and do!  I even sing it (sorta)... I do what I can with what I got!

Thanks for the link and detail on D. Vasin. I hear you about your preference for the earlier material... it's just that the older guys I've met (not many, altogether) all seem to come from the later stuff, so if you want to hang with them, you kinda have to be conversant, at least a little. They all know more common tunes like Speranze Perdute and Tra Veglia E Sonno, though... I can't wait to get a little more free time so I can spend a little more time with them.

Seems like somehow, "Neapolitan Song" and "Italian Music" became somewhat synonymous over the 50s and 60s, and that trend may have started even earlier. The older 78s always seem to be more varied and a little wilder, although there's always something good when you least expect it.

----------

DavidKOS, 

Mandophile

----------


## Mandophile

"Spring Flowers" is a a complete trio and certainly one of the earliest published Tesio dances (1900). It has arrived just in time for springtime flowers. We are blessed! 

I've attached the trio and an updated Index to reflect this addition.  now back to that coffee.  :Coffee:

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

UPDATED INDEX ATTACHED to reflect additions.

here are the new titles --all Tesio folder

Hurrah for USA  --  (just in time to commemorate 100th anniversary WWI)
Greek National Hymn and a March
New York March --another version for piano as published by Tesio.
Neemah!  -- this a piano score of a famous vaudevillian song published in 1905.

Note:
if you downloaded Bayonne polka on the an early March announcement, I apologize because I mistakenly uploaded La Sigaretta under that title.  That has been fixed.
Bayonne now exists. It's a great little polka, too.   :Mandosmiley:  

Bayonne Polka   is also Tesio and it has been uploaded with this batch.

----------


## Mandophile

METHOD BOOKS
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/uapraiupj...rq2Pwg2Ia?dl=0

  I've added a third method book to keep company with Cardilli's two treatises: Pignoloni's (1912) and Gavitti's (1910).  I'm happy to say that Tesio's Complete Musical Catechism (bilingual edition) 1913 is now available for download. While it is clearly modeled after Jean Jousse's (1760-1837) music grammar book, Tesio offers philosophical commentary and much more reflection as well as the basic answers to what I would call a first semester course in the "fundamentals of music."  For example: His reply to "What is music?" is worth the download. This file has been reduced so it won't take up much room on the PC.   

You can compare his catechism with Jousse's in the link:   https://archive.org/stream/joussesm0...ge/n0/mode/2up

Happy Easter! Happy Spring!  Sheri
p.s. and yes, a few titles on the way...

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

I've added new titles to two different publishers:

Pagani   
   Le Violette (actually M2 was added before but I combined them into a complete
trio as M1 & G were found). A lovely cover sheet with Silvestri's cameo. And of course, Pignoloni's brilliant reduction score.  

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/1gkmids1x...8YMQbGxFa?dl=0

Tesio  TWO NEW TITLES

   Ninfa D'Argento  mazurka Trio  by Carl Heins (1859-1923)  He is a rather hyper Victorian composer in the best sense of the word, I think. You can find lots of piano titles on YouTube to get an idea.
   Puglie Belle  polka   Trio  another great Tesio arrangement.
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ge77nkdb8...7XP6wylRa?dl=0

Attachment: updated Combined Index  5.1.2017

----------

brunello97

----------


## Mandophile

MISC FOLDER
  New title: Serenata e Sango (tango)
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/co16hc6i5...3y9iXmSla?dl=0

TESIO
 2 new titles:  Biribiribi and General Diaz
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ge77nkdb8...7XP6wylRa?dl=0

UPDATED INDEX OF ALL TITLES ATTACHED BELOW

Let me know if you'd like any of the other publisher links to be shared again. I forget that new musicians are just learning about the archive. I'm only too glad to re-announce them if needed.

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

one new title in Tesio  link:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ge77nkdb8...7XP6wylRa?dl=0
  Sempre Giovane (polka)

and updated Index attached here.

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

I've just added some new titles to the Tesio folder. Since it's been a while, I am going to post new links and new Indexes that update what is now housed.  If you're new to this thread, I have all the sheet music housed by publisher. However, because of the large number of Bb instrument parts, I've created a separate folder and Index. 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ge77nkdb8...7XP6wylRa?dl=0   (Tesio Trios)

Pietro Tesio  #322	Voce di Primavera
Pietro Tesio  #90	Alpinismo
Pietro Tesio  #323	New Alexandria
Pietro Tesio  #277	Emilia
Pietro Tesio  #521	Mignonette  (clarinet part is housed in the Bb instruments folder)
Pietro Tesio  #271	Miracolo

----------

DavidKOS, 

frankie

----------


## Mandophile

Bb Instruments folder

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/gxzdfyyqs...Pj8lIlFsa?dl=0

The attached index represents what is held in this folder. It's a variety of publishers but
all Bb instruments.  

The combined Indexes refer to all the publishers of mandolin trios. I update the Index each time I've added new titles (as listed in the previous post).

I would strongly urge everyone to download everything including the indexes.  There will be a handful of new titles to upload over the course of summer--various publishers.
Stay tuned! Have fun with these new titles.  all the best, Sheri

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS

----------


## Eugene

The links seem to be returning 404 errors.  Still active?

----------


## Mandophile

Everything I click on is fine. You will need to provide me the exact Post # if there is a specific broken link. Thank you, Sheri

----------


## Eugene

I'm not certain what issue my machine was having on the 4th.  Clicking now, each dropbox link opens as expected.  Cheers and thanks!

----------


## Mandophile

So glad to hear that all is OK now with the links. Getting ready for a large download of newly discovered sheet music. How much longer can this go on? well, as long as there are flea markets, willing participants who wish to share the music rather than hoard, I suppose we could go on forever. :Mandosmiley:   Still, if you haven't downloaded by now, why put it off? We all need to be vigilant against those who might want to hinder access or control the public domain. There's a reason why it's public domain: tt belongs to the public. Through so many inexplicable reasons, we have a duty to keep this music alive and well. If not us, then, who?

----------

Christopher Stetson, 

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

Hi Everyone, 
  I hope you'll enjoy being able to play some new titles. I've attached an updated "combined" titles index here, and you will find the following titles added to each folder along with an updated Index for that specific genre. 
  Wishing you a great summer.  Sheri~

NEAPOLITAN FOLDER --added 1 new title : Scurdavatenne  (it is a piano score w lyrics)  Neapolitan Index is updated as well and in the folder. This is a Gioè vaudevillian title.
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/pxh3vxt1t...D_jlTjywa?dl=0

TESIO FOLDER --added 4 titles:  Trip to Coney Island; Luna Park; La Piemontese; L'Ombra del Sorriso  (updated combined Index is below)
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ge77nkdb8...7XP6wylRa?dl=0

TESIO'S EASTERN EUROPEAN MIX (with updated spreadsheet)  1 new title: 25th of March.
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/5byi722tw..._WDGueRHa?dl=0

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

dhbailey

----------


## dhbailey

Thank you for continuing to add to your wonderful resource -- these all look like such fun to play!

----------

Mandophile

----------


## Mandophile

well, thank you. It's dribs and drabs at this point. Tesio demonstrates, once again, the highest caliber of musicianship among his composers.

----------

Beanzy, 

DavidKOS

----------


## Beanzy

Sheri is there a generic main folder link so we can go to that then drill down to the sub folders?
 There's such a stash now that I'd be keen to spend some time backing it up incase it ever gets fried on dropbox.

It really is an amazing effort & very much appreciated here.

Thanks

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

As much as I would like to do that, a top entry, main access link is not possible with the Drop Box. I tried it earlier in the stream and it prohibits access (you'd need a password). As a result, each link is assigned only to a specific folder. Links should be put into your browser but the best solution is to download it or store in your own Drop Box.  

Love's labor is never lost~ I appreciate everyone who realizes that we all need to take responsibility for the precious titles we might have. If we don't save them and make them public, then, who will? The Internet is a beautiful opportunity for each of us to do our part. Thanks everyone!

----------

Beanzy, 

brunello97

----------


## Mandophile

Dear Friends~
Great News! I got lucky on Ebay and got a treasure trove of mandolin trios, mostly Tesio (15 new titles), 3 Leone (housed in the Miscellaneous folder), 3 new Cardilli, and 2 DeStefano.  

Everything was uploaded a few minutes ago. And the updated PDF of the Index is attached. As always, download the updated Index.

The provenance of these titles is interesting. They came from Oklahoma but quite a few of them were originally sold by Tosi's in Boston. You'll see their label slapped on the cover sheet. It looks like they were the New England source for Tesio sheet music. 
Some Tesio titles are in the double digits so they're really early, one in 1899. 
Many of the great Geluso titles were written with the exuberance of 1918-1919 when the war was over and optimism was at its best. 99% of these titles are *complete Trios*!

Now, if this doesn't spice up the Dog Days of Summer, I don't know what will!
Stay tuned for more titles.  Have fun, Sheri   :Mandosmiley: 

DE STEFANO FOLDER
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/i5c9sesbl...pmFWQoraa?dl=0
M.V. CARDILLI  FOLDER
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/b2jz8my27...RDzxLaKVa?dl=0
MISCELLANEOUS FOLDER
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/co16hc6i5...3y9iXmSla?dl=0
TESIO FOLDER
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ge77nkdb8...7XP6wylRa?dl=0


Pietro Tesio  #38	Beauty Rosolia (Rosalia)
Pietro Tesio  #115	La Paloma
Pietro Tesio  #523	Monterosano
Pietro Tesio  #137	Labbra Coralline
Pietro Tesio  #120	Loin du Bal
Pietro Tesio  #178	Gioconda
Pietro Tesio  #81	Mio Sogno
Pietro Tesio  #192	Celebre Toreador 
Pietro Tesio  #148	L'Amore di un Angelo
Pietro Tesio  #528	Maria, Mari!
Pietro Tesio  #547	Studio polka
Pietro Tesio  #164	Vita Palmeritana
G.B De Stefano  #28	Fantasia: Il Trovatore
G.B De Stefano  #52	Trionfo e Gloria
M.V. Cardilli m748c	Onore e Bacco
M.V. Cardilli  m771c	Tripudio
M.V. Cardilli  m758c	Speranze e Lusinghe
Pietro Tesio  #94	Inno Garibaldi & I Bersaglieri
G. Leone  #38	Diavoletta
G. Leone  #29	Paroline D'Amore
Pietro Tesio  #39	Belle of the Town
G. Leone  #9	Marsala Mia!

----------

Christopher Stetson, 

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

In my haste, I had put the Tesio in Miscellaneous by mistake. The Tesio titles are all now where they belong in the Tesio folder. Thank you, Sheri

----------

Christopher Stetson

----------


## Mandophile

Imagine my excitement, as I work like a banshee to finish writing this book on Italian mandolin playing music publishers! Well, I had to share this find. It took me by surprise as well. I had it all along but the Global Village CD did not identify the composer. Well, it is definitely composed by Flaminio Pignoloni, a Pagani house arranger/composer. If you have "Speranze Perdute" Volume 2 from Global Village, cue it to track #7 and you'll hear Alfredo Cibelli, a close friend of Pignoloni's, performing "Diavoletta" with one of Cibelli's many ensembles. They recorded it on Victor (Cibelli was one of RCA's staff conductors and instrumentalists). It was recorded at Liederkranz Hall 9/18/29 (another fact that Global Village did not know but I uncovered in my research).

Vive Pignoloni!  unless there is a copyright issue, and Scott objects, I've uploaded a mp3 of "Diavoletta" so you can hear how much fun this polka is!  :Mandosmiley: 

P.S. No, his polka is not in the Drop Box. Sorry. He started to self-publish about this same time. You will see others with the identical title but by other composers.

----------

DavidKOS, 

rebus

----------


## rebus

You are doing a great job!

----------

DavidKOS, 

Mandophile

----------


## Mandophile

A little autumn cleaning/fixing/adding. finally, found some M1 parts that had gone missing. You will see them identified here with M1. Also, able to upload complete trios, identified as TRIO
Again, all organized within the music publisher's folder.

CARDILLI    https://www.dropbox.com/sh/b2jz8my27...RDzxLaKVa?dl=0
  Venus (M1 part was missing 2 pp) now added
  La Tirolese     TRIO
  Amor Costante  TRIO
  Ninfea Bianca    TRIO
  Danza Chinese   M1
  My Golden Star  M1 (easier to read)
  Clorinda  (Piano only--sorry)
  Brezza Leggera (piano only--sorry) 
ACCORDION ONLY  https://www.dropbox.com/sh/tnp17l9j6...P52_tlQ3a?dl=0
  Josephine  (Piano Acc)    This is housed in Accordion Folder, even though it is published by Cardilli
  Fior D'Aprile (this is composed by F.B. Di Leone for Quattrociocche, an accordion publisher.
TESIO   https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ge77nkdb8...7XP6wylRa?dl=0
  Little Gypsy  M1
DE STEFANO  https://www.dropbox.com/sh/i5c9sesbl...pmFWQoraa?dl=0
  La Tenerezza   M1 
  Sempre Unite  M1
  La Bella Venezia  M1
MISC   https://www.dropbox.com/sh/co16hc6i5...3y9iXmSla?dl=0
  Parfumee  M solo only.  This is by G. Sgallari. While not an Italian American composer, y'all know him from the Italian classics.
  Two compositions by Stellario Cambria. Thank You and a Shout Out to Michael Reichenbach!   :Mandosmiley: 
     Song of the Fairies and Bacio D'Angelo

INDEX OF NEW TITLES AND CORRECTED INDEX ATTACHED  9.13.2017

----------

DavidKOS, 

Hany Hayek

----------


## Mandophile

Correct updated Index.

----------


## Mandophile

Two stragglers--both are now complete Trios.  You will find "Amorino" and "Ricordi di Venezia" in the CARDILLI folder.

----------

Beanzy, 

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

"A Tripoli" has been added to the Tesio folder. This is a piano score in F with Italian text. (We already have it  for M1 & M2 in the Di Bella folder but that's in G major).  I was very lucky to find this on eBay. This one gets framed! It's the only oversized (10 1/2 x 14) Tesio I have found (well, I did find New York March as published in Il Mandolino) but a full color cover with the La Savoia flag waving and it screams of Irredentist fanaticism and loyalty. Tripoli was one of the three holy "T's"; the others were Trento and Trieste. By the end of WW1, they barely held onto Trieste, Trento was pretty much theirs but Tripoli was a whole other matter.

----------

Beanzy, 

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ai5w4idsh...-4eq3D1Ra?dl=0   PIANO ROLLS

 This Drop Box link takes you to a folder where I am housing the audio files I'm making from my piano rolls. When you download the Mp3 files, the Piano Rolls Excel spreadsheet's Index is included to you can keep track of the files etc and and where I am in the recording process. A couple of recordings are fragments due to the rolls tearing in the middle. I will be re-recording them as I now have a better electric piano.  Soon, you'll hear some Tafarella, Leone, Attanasio and Fazio.  Hope to get to them soon.

----------

DavidKOS, 

Jairo Ramos Parra

----------


## Mandophile

UPLOADED 5 TITLES. As always, titles are housed in the publisher's folder. A new Index is attached below. It will have the new titles integrated into the Index.  

Pietro Tesio  #64	Dolce Bacio (Sweet Kiss)	waltz	D	Philip R. Chiarizio	1903	Trio
Pietro Tesio  #54	Artist's Festival	march-two-step	A A D	Philip R. Chiarizio	1903	Trio
Pietro Tesio  #56	Boston Students' March	march	C C F	Federico Troccoli	1903	Trio

O. Pagani  #136	Patria Mia!	waltz	G C e G	Giuseppe Silvestri	1916	Trio   Arr by Pignoloni

G. De Stefano  #68	La Serenata Amorosa	waltz	E  E A	V. Costanzo	1916	Trio  arr by De Stefano

----------


## Mandophile

M.V. Cardilli  m557c	Sogno Beato	waltz	C C F	  N. Bufaletti 1917	Trio
M.V. Cardilli  m590c	La Civettuola	polka	C a F	  Alf. Anelli	  1919	piano 
M.V. Cardilli  m640c	Notte Andalusa	waltz spagn d F D  A. Stroncone 1920	piano 
M.V. Cardilli  m550c	Sogni Dorati	mazurka	a C F	  Felice de Matteo	1917	Trio

UPDATED INDEX REFLECTING THESE ADDITIONS

MORE ON THE WAY~ Stay Tuned!
p.s. While Cardilli published Notte Andalusa for piano, it existed as a mandolin trio and was first premiered at the Chicago Mandolin Club in 1898. Now if we could just locate the mando trio arrangement!

Also, note that we only had a fragment of De Matteo's Sogni Dorati published by De Stefano but now we have the complete trio as published by Cardilli.  This is a perfect time to note that no matter how much of a fragment exists, it needs to be identified so as to have the most complete archive and to understand how these composers promoted themselves (or were taken advantage of---depending--)

----------

DavidKOS, 

Jairo Ramos Parra

----------


## Mandophile

> M.V. Cardilli  m557c	Sogno Beato	waltz	C C F	  N. Bufaletti 1917	Trio
> M.V. Cardilli  m590c	La Civettuola	polka	C a F	  Alf. Anelli	  1919	piano 
> M.V. Cardilli  m640c	Notte Andalusa	waltz spagn d F D  A. Stroncone 1920	piano 
> M.V. Cardilli  m550c	Sogni Dorati	mazurka	a C F	  Felice de Matteo	1917	Trio
> 
> UPDATED INDEX REFLECTING THESE ADDITIONS
> 
> MORE ON THE WAY~ Stay Tuned!
> p.s. While Cardilli published Notte Andalusa for piano, it existed as a mandolin trio and was first premiered at the Chicago Mandolin Club in 1898. Now if we could just locate the mando trio arrangement!
> ...


My mistake here, Sogni Dorati was never published by De Stefano; rather, I had mis-categorized the sample by placing it in the De Stefano folder. That waltz is only published by Cardilli!

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

Happy New Year!!  :Mandosmiley:   We hit gold here! six complete precious and rare Gaetano Leone titles. 4 are Angelo Geluso and 1 by Leone himself.
These were found in a steamer trunk in Philly. As always, an updated accurate Index is attached here. These titles are in the MISC folder. Here is the link to view and to download.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/co16hc6i5...3y9iXmSla?dl=0

G. Leone     #1	Per Cominciare	waltz	G C F	A. Geluso	1918	Trio
G. Leone   #23	Italy's Day	march	C C F d	Luigi D'Amico	1919	Trio  Arr by Geluso
G. Leone     #7	Elena mazurka   	D A G	Gaetano Leone	1918	Trio
G. Leone    # 2	Delizie Di Maggio	waltz	D D G	A. Geluso	1918	Trio
G. Leone   #31	A Volo Di Farfalla	mazurka	D A G	A. Geluso	1919	Trio
G. Leone   #25	Trento E Trieste	march	D A D G	A. Geluso	1919	Trio

----------

August Watters, 

Beanzy, 

Christopher Stetson, 

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

http://www.vanderbiltcupraces.com/bl...ty_near_hicksv

Just wanted y'all to see that my book is coming along nicely. This link will take you to an excerpt from one of the chapters. Pietro Tesio was the earliest Italian mandolin music publisher in Manhattan. A true Renaissance man! This will give you a little insight into his creative imagination and the sheet music I've made available--for free--through all the music publishers' separate folders.  
Next month, the Italian American Review (out of the Calandra Institute, CUNY) will publish "Dante City" in its winter issue. All of this is leading to the ultimate goal--the publication of my book on Italian mandolin publishers.

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS

----------


## brunello97

Thanks, Sheri!  I'm looking forward to your next book.  I really enjoyed MLS and often pull it out to re-read sections or to check notes somewhere in it.

Mick

----------

Mandophile

----------


## Mandophile

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ninN...LVRAqTTlraAENe

I thought you'd enjoy hearing my old mandolin ensemble when we were playing together on a regular basis. My friend Ralph videotaped us at accordion meetings and elsewhere. Many of the dances are available as sheet music in my Mandolin Melodies book.
This should keep you interested in this great music. I'm hoping to have an upload of new titles soon but enjoy these oldies but goodies!

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

Jairo Ramos Parra

----------


## derbex

Good to hear those  :Smile:

----------


## Mandophile

I appreciate your listening and apologize for Ralph's shaky hands (he was in his early 80s). He suffered with tremors but did eventually get a tripod. What's nice is the enthusiastic reception by club members and guests at the Italian festival who truly appreciated the talented mandolinists who have helped preserve and sustain the ballo liscio tradition. This repertoire requires as much finger dexterity, consistent tremolos, graceful nuances, melodic phrasing, and rhythmic complexity associated with the classical genre. Kudos to Matt, Theresa, Iona, Kathy, Janice and to guitarist Tom Romero who lives up to his last name. We all worked like an Olympic team!

----------


## Mandophile

I'll be debuting my slide show titled "Italian Mandolin Heroes in America" and based on my upcoming book by the same name. It will take place at Redwood Cafe in Cotati, California.  See the Mando Cafe calendar for March 4, 2018. I will show slides of the mandolinists and publishers who shaped the dance genre beginning with Philadelphia, concentrating on Manhattan where there were at least a dozen, then to Providence, RI and concluding with the San Francisco Bay Area. My overview will reveal the complex evolution of the mandolin literature as it was absorbed into the accordion music catalogs. It is a fascinating story that will introduce what you will read about in the book. How the mandolin arrived on these shores and its journey to California is not to be missed. Until the book is published (soon, I hope) this will satisfy your appetite and then some.  Thank you, Sheri

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

To answer your questions, yes, there will be vintage mandolin recordings of specific titles from the Drop Box. Some of these recordings date back more than 50+ years. They will include titles from the De Stefano folder, Cardilli, Di Bella, Tesio, Pagani etc.  I intend to include some vintage piano rolls as well to accompany  the slides. 
Yes, there are plans to videotape the presentation and upload it to my YouTube channel. I do hope to have all this accomplished. It is a labor of love but since so many visitors to Mando Cafe have been waiting with such patience, I hope this multi-media slide show will satisfy those who want to see and to hear--for the first--time these wonderful talented men (and a woman!). 
If you're flying in, please let me know as CA mass transportation is not what it should be and I'll be glad to help.

----------

Beanzy, 

brunello97, 

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zElk...3vf1Z33Q2FxPUj

I've just uploaded a first draft of my slide show presentation on my YouTube Channel. There is no audio with it. I just wanted you all to see what I'm covering in the book and in the slide show. It's not perfect yet and I hope to add audio to the video but that will have to wait.  The slide show debuts on March 4, 2018 at Redwood Cafe in Cotati, CA and I will have vintage historic mandolin recordings and 1920s piano rolls of some of the music. If you can't attend for the slide show, here's a pretty good overview of what I will cover. The video is only 5 minutes. Let me know what you think. (Obviously, I could not cover every composer in the book but I'm highlighting its content).

----------

brunello97, 

Christopher Stetson, 

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

https://media.krcb.org/podcasts/sono...dolinHeros.mp3 

5-minute interview on KRCB, an NPR affiliate in Rohnert Park, Sonoma County, with Stephen Melcher promoting the upcoming slide show at Redwood Cafe.

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

mandoisland

----------


## brunello97

> https://media.krcb.org/podcasts/sono...dolinHeros.mp3 
> 
> 5-minute interview on KRCB, an NPR affiliate in Rohnert Park, Sonoma County, with Stephen Melcher promoting the upcoming slide show at Redwood Cafe.


Good stuff, Sheri.  The radio host seems to "get it" which means the listeners will, too.  I hope you have a good crowd turn up for the presentation.  (I love the hand drawn maps!)  Wish I could be there.  Please report back on how things went.

Looking forward to the the book.....

Mick

----------

Mandophile

----------


## Mandophile

Thanks to all those who came last night for the slide presentation. It was great to hear everyone's questions and I enjoyed talking to a fully engaged audience. I attach a photo of each of the Italian mandolin publishers' sheet music on display last night along with my Antonio Grauso mandolin. Enjoy!

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## DavidKOS

> Thanks to all those who came last night for the slide presentation. It was great to hear everyone's questions and I enjoyed talking to a fully engaged audience. I attach a photo of each of the Italian mandolin publishers' sheet music on display last night along with my Antonio Grauso mandolin. Enjoy!


Sorry I couldn't get out of town, I'd have loved to have been able to attend.

----------

Mandophile

----------


## Mandophile

I'm in the process of editing the slide show video to add closed captioning etc. Please stand by. If you intend to view the slide show, it may be unavailable until further notice. I'm sorry for the inconvenience. Thank you, Sheri

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZABM2zfGH88 
  REVISED "Italian Mandolin Heroes In America"  The story of Italian music publishers and the ballo liscio tradition.

I added closed captioning with some descriptive narrative. It's my first time doing this so I apologize for a lack of synchronized slides. If you view this 5-minute slide show, I strong suggest that you have the pause button handy so you can stop the fast-paced presentation. Thank you for your patience and for your enthusiasm!  Sheri

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

It should be noted that none of these publishers exist today, nor do the music stores.
While O. Di Bella is in business selling musical instruments in New Jersey, they do not sell 100 year old sheet music from the original Di Bella collection. However, there is a possibility that a second edition might become available at some point. Right now,  scanned copies of the public domain sheet music in the separate folders is the only way you can own this sheet music. Sometimes you can buy originals on eBay, New York flea markets, and during a special festival like San Gennaro or perhaps a dusty old store. Other than that, you just can't waltz in and buy something.  :Mandosmiley: 
 In addition, any of the stores I mentioned in the "Italian Mandolin Heroes in America" video (and the book--when it becomes available) no longer sell sheet music. For example, A. Cavalli in North Beach, San Francisco is just a coffee house. They last time I bought sheet music or music related items was in the late 1980s. When you see the "A.Cavalli" stamp on some of the uploaded sheet music, it means I bought it there. When you see Boston's "Tosi Music Co." stamp on the title page, it was purchased many decades ago when it was open. 
 I hope that helps everyone to understand that this sheet music is precious and we are fortunate to have it. I did not upload to any other public domain site because they charge $ or there are requirements to access. I would like to reiterate my gratitude to Mandolin Cafe and to Scott for his commitment to making this available worldwide! Naturally, if there are questions, PM me at Mando Cafe.  Thank you, Sheri

----------

Beanzy, 

brunello97, 

DavidKOS

----------


## DavidKOS

> I hope that helps everyone to understand that* this sheet music is precious and we are fortunate to have it.* I did not upload to any other public domain site because they charge $ or there are requirements to access. I would like to reiterate my gratitude to Mandolin Cafe and to Scott for his commitment to making this available worldwide! Naturally, if there are questions, PM me at Mando Cafe.  Thank you, Sheri


And thanks to you for helping make this music available.

----------

Mandophile

----------


## Mandophile

The Easter Bunny is coming soon with lots of colorful eggs. I hope you're ready to download.

----------

Beanzy, 

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

Jairo Ramos Parra

----------


## Christopher Stetson

Sheri, as always, as ALWAYS, thanks for this and all your work of love keeping this music available and alive.  I'm giving a lecture-concert for the Italian Dept. of the University of Massachusetts, specifically for an Italian-American culture class, in a few weeks, and this information is invaluable.  I can't wait for the book.  A quick question, do you know when Pietro Tesio arrived in New York?

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

Everything uploaded is brand new (well a couple are uploaded already but under different publishers).
A small batch but with a clean, complete Araby march! and a brand new, rather obscure polka by Silvestri. I was unable to find it in any Italian library archives. It may be that it was only published in the States by Pagani.
Pignoloni's fabulous medley of Italian patriotic songs is housed as a concert band recording at the LOC. Well worth listening to it! He was brilliant and his arrangement is like listening to a Mussorsky whirlwind of sound!

There are a few more stragglers but this is all I could do for now.  S~

An updated Index with the following titles is attached.  

O. Pagani  #138	 L'Ipnotisme	polka	D A G D	G. Silvestri	        1916  Trio
O. Pagani     #82 Lotta D'Amore  	waltz	A E A D	F. Della Rosa	1915	Trio.  Arr by Pignoloni
O. Pagani  #125	 A Trieste	Inno-march	C	E. Carosio	Nd	M1 & M2  arr by Pignoloni
O. Pagani  #125	 A Trieste	Inno-march	D	E. Carosio	Nd	M1 w chords  Arr by Pignoloni
O. Pagani   #104 Risveglio Patriottica	march C & F	  various	Nd	M1 & M2  arr by Pignoloni
C. Petrucci	  Italia Irredenta	 march	 D & G Caesar Petrucci 1916M1 & M2 manuscript
P. Tesio  #522	Araby	march	a C A	F. Karaboschis	1920	Trio  arr by Tesio
Catalano           Antonietta polka        C C F     Tafarella       1925     M1 only.

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

Hello again, just wanted to say that for those coming on board only recently, sheet music is housed by publisher only. If you find any broken links, please let me know with a PM. I'm only too glad to post any updated or corrected links to the folders. Thank you again for treasuring this sheet music.  Sheri

Pagani folder for new titles:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/zvjjf66gj...ubHJo5Uoa?dl=0
Tesio folder:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ge77nkdb8...7XP6wylRa?dl=0
Miscellaneous folder:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/co16hc6i5...3y9iXmSla?dl=0
  please note that the publisher Rosario Catalano's sheet music is still housed in the miscellaneous folder. You will find the Tafarella "Antonietta" housed there. He published with Catalano before he moved to Pagani as his main publisher.

Gaetano Leone folder:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/zo4r2lru4...xIeytUPLa?dl=0

I recently created a separate folder (as above) for all the Leone titles. They no longer appear in the MISC folder but are housed under G. Leone.

----------

Christopher Stetson, 

DavidKOS, 

Jairo Ramos Parra

----------


## RRapuzzi

Hi Sheri, I am new to mandolin cafe but not to the recordings Martin Jonas has made of O DiBellas music. I have fallen in love with the compositions and would like to learn them myself. Anyway you could send me a link to the sheet music collection you posted through Dropbox some time ago?
Best, RRapuzzi

----------


## RRapuzzi

Can you repost the Dropbox link to the o DiBella music?

Thank you so much,
RRapuzzi

----------


## Mandophile

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/6v7xfftvf...67_YzZ_ga?dl=0

All the mandolin trios for O. DiBellas are housed in the above link. Make sure you download the latest Index to locate the DiBella titles.
 Thank you, Sheri

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

Jairo Ramos Parra

----------


## mandopops

Sorry, Sheri, but I can't direct download the trios. I think this happened to me once before. I don't remember how it was solved.
Any help, thanx.
Joe B

----------


## Mandophile

oops! let me check that I have the public setting on the folders. It's probably something I did. i'll get back to the thread with an update a.s.a.p. Thanks for the heads up!

----------

DavidKOS, 

mandopops

----------


## Mandophile

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/6v7xfftvf...67_YzZ_ga?dl=0

This is the O. DiBella link. Confirm if it works or not.

You should be able to view, download, and comment on any of the individual titles in this folder.

----------

DavidKOS, 

mandopops

----------


## brunello97

> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/6v7xfftvf...67_YzZ_ga?dl=0
> 
> This is the O. DiBella link. Confirm if it works or not.
> 
> You should be able to view, download, and comment on any of the individual titles in this folder.


Works for me, Sher.  Thanks!  

I didn't know there was a 2nd mandolin part for Dolce Aprile.  Nice.....

Mick

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## mandopops

Thanx again, Sheri, yes all good. Continued praise for your work. 
I don't think I've been diligent enough keeping up with all the down loads. I don't know If I've scooped them all up or not. Sometime I'll have to carefully check. 
Back when I was doing the Italian Mandolin group gigs (Duos,Trios, etc) in Chicago, I made copies of the collection of tunes we played. Some of them are the same ones you've been posting. You have many we did not have in our book. I've thought I should check if I have a couple you don't. I doubt it, but some time I should take the time to check. So far I've not shown your dedication.
Joe B

----------

DavidKOS, 

Mandophile

----------


## Mandophile

Glad you were able to view and download.

Yes, please! the whole purpose of this Drop Box is to make everything available that still exists in its original 'wrapper.' If you have any titles that are not on the mandolin trio Index (updated two days ago) then, by all means, scan the cover and inner pages as separate jpgs using at least a 300 dpi for each sheet. THANK YOU! I can post the folder with the publishers' listings if you need to check on a title. That might help but really all you need to know is what already exists in my Index.

If you email jpgs, I'll convert to PDFs and upload to the Drop Box. By doing that, I can improve the quality of the original scan so they're more readable. It has been probably more than four years since I first started doing this and you would be the first person to contribute (outside of myself and Normanno Giorno).

- - - Updated - - -

Dolce Aprile (which one? Gioè or Canoro?) are complete trios. You should see M1, M2, & G.

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## brunello97

Thanks, Sheri.  Yes, I see all three trio parts for DA.  I had learned the M1 part (maybe from your MM book?) which I believe has the Gioè arrangement.  Didn't know these other parts were available.  Thanks!

Mick

----------

DavidKOS, 

Mandophile

----------


## Mandophile

The Index just got a good scrubbing. Please download the latest PDF of the Mandolin Trios as attached here. 

Here's what's new:One NEW title in MISCELLANEOUS FOLDER: (A Walk in the Forest);

I'm happy to welcome Chris Stetson and Joe Binder (MandoPops) who contributed NEW! titles to various folders. A new title in Paolilli folder (Ricci Biondi); the Di Bella folder has two new titles (Mama Fany) and (Villa delle Fate); and P. Tesio folder has an early NEW title (Full of Life) with a M1 transcription by Chris Stetson. 
   THANK YOU to Joe and Chris!!!!! :Mandosmiley: 

It has been a while since I listed all the links to the Drop Box in one place. I strongly urge everyone to download the contents. I can't guarantee that the Drop Box will always be available for perusual. It's important that if you plan to perform, arrange, and share the titles that you have your own Drop Box to maintain files. The more of us doing this, the better the chance of its survival for future generations. We must ALL do our part.  

I've been trying to record my piano rolls. I've got much more to do but have had to reprioritize as my book is coming to fruition and I've begun working with my book designer. That said, please visit the Piano Rolls folder to listen/download a nice collection. I've attached a piano roll Index to be used with that folder's contents. 

Lastly, please visit the METHOD BOOKS folder to download these useful instructional books. LEARN TO READ MUSIC! NOW!  Anyone can learn to read music! DO IT! Don't be left behind.

Again, if you find anything out of whack or if you can't find something, I would appreciate your sending me a PM or posting here so I can fix it.

The story of Italian mandolinists is not only about instrumental music in the form of trios but the mandolin always appeared with a vocalist in Italian theater. That's why if you're interested in the versatility of how the mandolin was utilized during the vaudeville age and beyond, just as it starred on stage with so many Neapolitan singers at the Piedigrotta, you will want to revisit the MATACEA folder and I've listed the Neapolitan and Folk Song folder, too. 

Thanks to everyone again for supporting this music in appreciation for the composers' considerable talents!

A. MATACEA:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/fkfrgnk12...ly4cziLQa?dl=0

A. PAOLILLI
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/dwjop3xot...NZ2FyLJJa?dl=0

A. GRAUSO
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/t0k376jaw...uaXhwIuAa?dl=0

EASTERN EUROPEAN   (Please download the attached Index)
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/5byi722tw..._WDGueRHa?dl=0

G.B. DE STEFANO
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/kntmcad0c...bEsgEsZwa?dl=0

G. LEONE  (note: all Leone were removed from MISCELLANEOUS FOLDER)
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/zo4r2lru4...xIeytUPLa?dl=0

M.V. CARDILLI
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/b2jz8my27...RDzxLaKVa?dl=0

MISCELLANEOUS
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/co16hc6i5...3y9iXmSla?dl=0

NEAPOLITAN AND FOLK SONGS:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/pxh3vxt1t...D_jlTjywa?dl=0

O. DI BELLA:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/6v7xfftvf...67_YzZ_ga?dl=0

O. PAGANI:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/zvjjf66gj...ubHJo5Uoa?dl=0

P. TESIO:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ge77nkdb8...7XP6wylRa?dl=0

PIANO ROLLS: (Index attached)
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ai5w4idsh...-4eq3D1Ra?dl=0

METHOD BOOKS:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/uapraiupj...rq2Pwg2Ia?dl=0

----------

Beanzy, 

Christopher Stetson, 

DavidKOS, 

Jairo Ramos Parra, 

Joe Bartl, 

Leo37, 

mandopops, 

napochan

----------


## Mandophile

I forgot to include the accordion sheet music. There is an Index attached for what's in this forder. And while you will find familiar mandolin composers and titles, much of this is accordionists who composed

ACCORDION:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/tnp17l9j6...P52_tlQ3a?dl=0

Bb CLARINET & Bb trumpet etc etc. The Index is attached. These titles correspond with the mandolin trios and with concert band arrangements.
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/gxzdfyyqs...Pj8lIlFsa?dl=0

----------

DavidKOS, 

mandopops

----------


## mandopops

Sheri, I’m so glad & proud that I could contribute in a small way to this historic Italian Mandolin archive. You did a superb job of cleaning up the old copies I sent you.
Continue the fine work.
Thanx,
Joe B

----------

DavidKOS, 

Mandophile

----------


## Mandophile

Stragglers: these titles will appear on the next updated Indexes  but for now three new titles and the folders where they are housed.

MISC:
  Italia Irredenta  M1
  Viva Italia (piano)
NEAPOLITAN FOLDER:
  E. duie 'Nnucente (AKA Sacco e Vanzetti)  M1 & M2

----------

Christopher Stetson, 

DavidKOS, 

derbex

----------


## DavidKOS

Thanks as always!

----------


## Mandophile

So sorry but I was going over the last announcement and I realized I forgot to mention a new title in Gaetano Leone's folder:
  "A Volo di Farfalla"  This mazurka should flutter with zest and precision! Not an easy one. Those of you who mainly dwell in the Italian classical world will appreciate it.Geluso proves,once again, that this dance music is on the cusp of the classical and should never be considered as just simply little ditties. The opening arpeggiated, scalewise cadenza is a delightful cascade of the butterfly's personification of the mandolin. It reminds me of the accordion equivalent: Flight of the Angels. I see some similarities.

----------

Beanzy, 

Christopher Stetson, 

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

http://qcpages.qc.cuny.edu/calandra/...merican-review

A subsection of my chapter on Maestro Pietro Tesio has been published by CUNY. If you click on the link, it will take you to a page where you can order *Issue 8.1 (Individual Copy)*. All proceeds go to Italian Studies research at the university.  :Mandosmiley: 

My book is coming to fruition and when it does, I will be advertising it
on Mandolin Cafe! Thanks, Scott!!

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## DavidKOS

> http://qcpages.qc.cuny.edu/calandra/...merican-review
> 
> A subsection of my chapter on Maestro Pietro Tesio has been published by CUNY. If you click on the link, it will take you to a page where you can order *Issue 8.1 (Individual Copy)*. All proceeds go to Italian Studies research at the university. 
> 
> My book is coming to fruition and when it does, I will be advertising it
> on Mandolin Cafe! Thanks, Scott!!


 Check the link, please - it doesn't seem to work.

----------


## Mandophile

http://qcpages.qc.cuny.edu/calandra/...merican-review

hmmm. it takes you to the menu that says PUBLICATIONS and when you click there, you should see (stroll down?) Italian Review. Thx for letting me know.

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## DavidKOS

> http://qcpages.qc.cuny.edu/calandra/...merican-review
> 
> hmmm. it takes you to the menu that says PUBLICATIONS and when you click there, you should see (stroll down?) Italian Review. Thx for letting me know.


 That one works, thank you.

----------

Mandophile

----------


## Mandophile

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ai5w4idsh...-4eq3D1Ra?dl=0    PLAYER PIANO ROLLS

This folder contains ONLY Player Piano rolls as MP4's. Some are familiar mandolin favorites, others were composed for mandolin accompaniment and voice (usually tenor). This folder contains an updated PDF Index of the new titles added today. 
Keep in mind that each roll dictates how fast/slow. Often it can be too slow. These are just fun to hear. "Tesoro Mio" is a new title here. The introduction is one full minute before the waltz begins. Rather Victorian in is long drawn ou intro but worth a listen.

----------

Beanzy, 

DavidKOS

----------


## napochan

[QUOTE=Mandophile;1649493]The Index just got a good scrubbing. Please download the latest PDF of the Mandolin Trios as attached here. 

Sheri,
Thank you soooo much for sharing these works.  I hope to wade in and learn one or two of the Italian mazurka tunes, as I just inherited one of my uncle's mandolins and he played them all the time.

P.S. - When I find the official Thank You button, I'll hit it!

Ciao!

----------

DavidKOS, 

Mandophile

----------


## Mandophile

Saving the history of Italian mandolin music, one piece at a time. It starts to add up! and when a new friendly mando cafe user arrives, I like to make sure s/he is welcome! Enjoy!

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

Four years ago I uploaded the first batch of ballo liscio dances! Little did I know where it would go or how much interest there would be in this century old music. 95,000 + visits later, I'd say that there might be some interest out there. Thank you to Scott and to everyone around the world who has downloaded this music!

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

The complete "trio" of De Stefano's "Valse Eternamente" (De Stefano folder) has been uploaded; it actually is a quartet: contains M1, M2, M3 and G
De Stefano reissued this evergreen...with such a lovely cover sheet, too.
I've updated the Index--see attached--to reflect this change.

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

just want y'all to know that I'll present a slide show-lecture about this music at the annual CMSA convention. Hope some of you can come out and mingle! Would love to meet all the mando players who are starting or have been performing this wonderful music.

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

mandopops

----------


## DavidKOS

> just want y'all to know that I'll present a slide show-lecture about this music at the annual CMSA convention. Hope some of you can come out and mingle! *Would love to meet all the mando players* who are starting or have been performing this wonderful music.


 So would I - see y'all there.

----------

mandopops

----------


## mandopops

Sheri & David, as of now my plan is to be there. Got my hotel booked, still need to register. I hope to meet & play with you both. Maybe do an open mic? Looking forward to Sheri’s lecture.
Long live Italian Mandolin aficionados,
Joe B

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

Mandophile

----------


## Mandophile

For those of you crossing over to the dark side... :Mandosmiley:   I've attached an updated Accordion Index of public domain titles.

 The newly uploaded title "Addio Amore" originated as a mandoin trio published and composed by M.V. Cardilli. The story of how the mandolin music made it into the accordion repertoire can be encapsulated by just this title alone. That's why I've written the book on Italian Mandolin Heroes because they were deeply committed to the development of the accordion, too.
 Take note that before 1937 (and the launching of the American Accordion Association) accordion sheet music was written with a double treble clef.  (UGH!) but that not all publishers went along with the idea. Case in point: Cardilli published "Addio Amore" in 1944 with double treble clefs. Still, if you're a guitarist or an accordionist, you can write chord symbols above the top treble clef. Et Voilà!  

For those of you using an accordion in your mando trios, many are composed in the same keys as the original mandolin music but not always.

Please use the folder accordion sheet music link posted in Post #408

This one's for you Mick!

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS

----------


## DavidKOS

> Sheri & David, as of now my plan is to be there. Got my hotel booked, still need to register. I hope to meet & play with you both. Maybe do an open mic? *Looking forward to Sheris lecture.*
> Long live Italian Mandolin aficionados,
> Joe B


That's gonna be a highlight!

See y'all soon.

----------


## Mandophile

I'd like to share a subsection to my chapter on Maestro Pietro Tesio. He is the star of the book. I had no idea what I would find in my exploration of Italian mandolin music publishers but he left a huge paper trail and I followed it all the way. He led nothing short of an astonishing life. This section, as integrated into the Tesio chapter, shows an intimate glimpse into his phenomenal mind and irrepressible enthusiasm for life. He is, by far, the quintessential hero in my upcoming "Italian Mandolin Heroes in America."
(Yes, I'll let you all know when that happens). It is an enormous undertaking with about 140 images, and 20 chapters. I may have created a monster but it's a big beautiful monster and I can't wait to share Tesio and all the other wonderful mandolin publishers. You just won't believe the stories I've discovered.  

see attached PDF

----------

Beanzy, 

Christopher Stetson, 

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

I'm happy to say that I can share with you a set of questions about all the sheet music you've been downloading. There are no trick questions here. Consider it a Jeopardy! challenge.Fun-filled teasers for musicians who'll appreciate and learn a little about the men (99%) behind the mandolin publishing, composing, and performing. It is meant to entice you further into the world of ballo liscio if you haven't already wondered about who the heck they were...they were alot like us! 

I sent this to a select few friends over the weekend and decided that everyone should have a chance to play Jeopardy! I'll take category 1!   :Coffee:  :Mandosmiley: 

Sheri~ 

p.s. I will neither confirm or deny any answers that may be offered. Perhaps I will reveal some at CMSA convention.

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

Bonus question: I don't know how I left this question off the quiz.  DUH!  Please add:

41. Which Italian music publisher became a registered member of the Communist Party?

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS

----------


## brunello97

> For those of you crossing over to the dark side...  I've attached an updated Accordion Index of public domain titles.
> Please use the folder accordion sheet music link posted in Post #408
> 
> This one's for you Mick!


Thanks, Sher!

Indeed, I am crossing over.....no turning back now, I am hooked on squeezing. 

It is indeed a thrill to be playing some of the same songs on both mandolin and fisa.  It is helping me get a deeper insight into the music.

Mick

----------

DavidKOS, 

Mandophile

----------


## Mandophile

I've uploaded "La Schiava Turca"--it is now a complete trio so you can trust the guitar part and not the lousy chord symbols. It is stored with the Di Bella titles in this link:

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/6v7xfftvf...67_YzZ_ga?dl=0

Attached is an updated Index of all the publishers' folders.

This is Canoro in his prime! If you like "Tra Veglia" you'll fall in love with La Schiava.

How's everyone doing with my book's trivia quiz? I've expanded it to 42 questions. 
     Have fun!   as attached

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

mandoisland

----------


## brunello97

> IIf you like "Tra Veglia" you'll fall in love with La Schiava.


I'm ready for love, Sher.  Ready to dive in. 

I love playing _Tra Veglia_ almost as much for the mando fingering as for the killer rhythm and melody quirks.  Now that I've (almost) got it down on fisa, I'm in heaven, though I'm finding the timing of the Trio is trickier for me on accordion than mandolin.

Looking forward to learning La Turca....I'll leave "la schiava" out for the time being, dedicated Beto supporter that I am...;-)

What a treat! Grazie mille!

Mick

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

"La Schiava Turca" is as mysterious as the sitter but it may not refer to that famous portrait. Canoro's use of the harmonic minor and the syncopated rhythm render it so much more interesting and fun to play. If Canoro did have a major role in the co-authorship of Tra Veglia, this mazurka written several years later has a distinct flavor reminiscent of the 1913 mazurka but La Schiava Turca delivers so much more. It's in 4 parts--most unusal.

 "La Schiava Turca" is an (Neapolitan?) expression, if I recall correctly, refering to a woman who may be having an illicit affair with your husband--obviously a derogatory term. She is a 'kept woman' --mistress on the side situation--she gets the trinkets, jewelry etc and is on call. Evidently, the mafioso were known to have them. Did Tony Soprano have one? hmmm, I think he did.

Anyway, we don't know what Canoro was thinking when he composed this? is the woman of refinement or a woman of ill repute? play it and tell me what you think!

Audio file of Luigi Giorno (mandolin) and Tony Colangelo (guitar) 
Philadelphia parlor. c. 1954  reel to reel--it's rough in the beginning but worth listening to while reading along with the sheet music.

Let's play it in Santa Rosa jam session @ CMSA.

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

Jim Garber, 

mandoisland

----------


## DavidKOS

> let's play it in santa rosa jam session @ cmsa.


ok!

----------

brunello97, 

Mandophile

----------


## Jairo Ramos Parra

Hi!

Taking advantage of the opportunity, it would be possible to post the directory of mp3 archives again? the one that has the recordings of Vicari and others?

Thanks  :Mandosmiley:

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

ITALIAN AUDIO RECORDINGS FOLDER

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/9zhxeekpy...Zb9lDzWUa?dl=0

The above link takes you to the audio recordings. It will include yesterday's upload of "Artist's Festival" and "La Schiava Turca"
I had time to correct the personnel on the Canoro mazurka--it is a trio, not a duo. 
If you download the attached INDEX --alphabetized by title in PDF of recordings, you'll be able to use that as a guide. Due to limitations, you'll see a 'key' at the bottom of the Index so you can determine who was playing.

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

Jairo Ramos Parra

----------


## Mandophile

I'll be presenting my workshop-slide show on the Italian mandolin music publishers at CMSA on Friday, November 9, 2018 @ 1:45 to 3:00P in the Garden room. Hope you'll join me. Also, Gus Garelick is presenting a workshop on Italian dance music as well @ 10A Saturday. Sounds like the Italians will be well-represented at the convention. See you then.

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS

----------


## DavidKOS

> Also, Gus Garelick is presenting a workshop on Italian dance music as well @ 10A Saturday. Sounds like the Italians will be well-represented at the convention. See you then.


Gus Garelick, as in the guy from the Hot Frittatas?  cool

----------


## Mandophile

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/9zhxeekpy...Zb9lDzWUa?dl=0

Italian Audio file link will take you to a new recording of Professor Luigi Tutela's "Fiume e Zara." Italian hope crushed, not just once, but twice. First, after WW1, then during the February 1947 Paris Peace Treaty which stole more territories away from Italy. They lost so much, including the precious deep port of Fiume. It would take another 8-9 years before the whole mess resulted in a massive forced exile of even more Italian refugees--pushed out of their homes on the Istrian coast, especially, Trieste & Rovigna (where Papa Gianni of Caffe Trieste fame) resided.
This is a recording of yet another Irredentist title from the post-traumatic WW1 (1921) performed in February 1947. Italians did not forget what was done to them (again!). A small trio sat in the hall at the Parish of the Holy Rosary: Luigi Giorno (M1) Joe Grosso (M2) and Tony Colangelo (G). The Royal Italian flag hung and the regional banners provided little comfort to the Italian families who sat in their chairs with tears in their eyes. The musicians strummed the sad news on their musical instruments while the world watched.

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

CHANGED: Italian mandolin music publishers at CMSA on Friday, November 9, 2018 @ 10:00A to 11:15A in the FLAMINGO room.

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## brunello97

> Gus Garelick, as in the guy from the Hot Frittatas?  cool


Of the _amazing_ tremolo......  Hopefully (for those lucky enough to be present) Gus pulls off his version of "Speranze Perdute". 

Mick

BTW I found this book to be exceptionally informative about the post WW1 negotiations and boundary realignments.  Many of which led directly to WW2 and the Balkan wars in the 1990s.  Fascinating book.

----------

DavidKOS, 

Mandophile

----------


## Mandophile

Yes, that's a good book. I had to read and brush up with quite a few before I could even begin research. I was fascinated by Gertrude Slaughter's eyewitness account. This wound festered until the poet-rabblerouser D'Annunzio took charge and captured it. What a story! and you're right, Fiume fumes(!) for the next three decades and is still a tender topic among Italians. Viva Fiume!  see attached PDF for her account

----------


## Mandophile

I'm pleased to announce that a recent discovery in Wilmington, DL has yielded more than a dozen new titles from the De Stefano music catalog. "Angelina" mazurka will be a great addition. It is a jaunty little mazurka and it is unusual in that the tripartite structure is ignored in favor of a nice diversion to "e" minor which concludes in G, and a reprise of the A and B sections to the Fine.  
Keeping in mind that reprises mean the A and B section are played once only. De Stefano writes out the "A" section rather than have the musician read thru the first section again but they are identical
Section A =  D maj
Section B =  A maj
Section C =  G maj followed by an 8-bar section in e minor.
Reprise: ABA

A big thank you goes out to the great great nephew of G. De Stefano (and a direct descendant of Joseph Milano, a brother of Basil Milano. Basil Milano's sister Grace married De Stefano. Basil was a formidable composer and arranger who collaborated with his brother-in-law. Joseph's son Giovanni (John) founded his own music store in Wilmington, DL. The cover sheet shows the Milano music store stamp. This mazurka was named for one of Joseph's daughters, Angelina Amanda Adelina Milano.

Updated Index attached.

----------

brunello97

----------


## DavidKOS

> I'm pleased to announce that a recent discovery in Wilmington, DL has yielded more than a dozen new titles from the *De Stefano music catalog*. "Angelina" mazurka will be a great addition..


I just tried to access the G De Stefano dropbox and it returned a "the folder is empty" message.

----------


## Mandophile

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/i5c9sesbl...pmFWQoraa?dl=0

this is the De Stefano mandolin trio folder. I hope it works for you now.
sorry for the inconvenience.

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## DavidKOS

> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/i5c9sesbl...pmFWQoraa?dl=0
> 
> this is the De Stefano mandolin trio folder. I hope it works for you now.
> sorry for the inconvenience.


No problem works fine!

----------


## Musicapralis704

Kudos to Todd Milano for going thru his family archives and finding this wonderful Mazurka Angelina---!!!
composed by his great great uncle, and to Sheri for adding it to the DeStefano dropbox. ! It was one of my grandfather Luigi Giorno's favorites.!
While I have many of the DeStefsno pieces, this was one of the few that did not survive.
So happy to see it again. !
Hope to see more rare DeStefano pieces. They bring back so many dear memories...

As a Philadelphian Maestro DeStefano and Maestro Basile Milano and their brilliant compositions have always held a special place in my heart!!!  Such elaborate and beautiful introductions--- No mean feat to render with either mandolin or violin.  
Maestro DeSefano was truly in a class by himself---classical, Victorian,  and Italian all at the same time.!!!

It was always a joy to visit his store at 521 S 8th St with my grandfather as a child in the 1960s travelling from Germantown to "downtown as we called that neighborhood on the edge of Center City and South Philly. 

Mille Grazie---- also to Sheri for posting my grandfather's recording of Fiume e Zara March and for explaining it so well.!

Such an important piece musically and historically as well. 
A quintessential Italian Irredentist composition. 
Long live Professor Tutela for composing it and Maestro Canoro for the arrangement ! 
I hope that I come across more of these rare gems in my collection as well !

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/kntmcad0c...bEsgEsZwa?dl=0

The above link is to a new folder. DE STEFANO ORCHESTRAL PARTS
   Before De Stefano entered the world of mandolin trios, he and his brother-in-law Basil Milano worked the ballroom circuits, high society hotels, resorts, and gala events in the wealthy homes of Philadelphia and elsewhere. I've uploaded only three titles. They are the earliest ones dating back to about 1892. These aren't yet complete as I haven't had time to create a new Index and don't have sufficient time to devote but it's a start. 
   If you are a conductor of a mandolin orchestra or any kind of small (about 14 musicians), you will find parts for: flute, cornet 1 & 2 (some in Bb, some in A), viola, drums etc.   1. Il Veusvio quadrille  2. La Visione D'Amore  3. Midnight Excursion.

----------

Beanzy, 

brunello97, 

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

MISC FOLDER
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/co16hc6i5...3y9iXmSla?dl=0

I was cruising through this folder of odds and ends and had forgotten how many priceless, rare copies were uploaded.
Sgallari's 'Parfumee' which I got from Professor Pasquale Gianuario.  It is dedicated to Professor Francesco Tentarelli (editor of mandolin journal as well) who was only 18 when he first visited Manhattan and hung out with Pietro Tesio who published his "Dante" title.  Here's Sgallari's dedication: "All 'Egregio e distincto collega in arte."  ... to Prof. Tentarelli 'my prestigious and distinguished colleague in the arts'. 
It shows the proverbial six-degrees of separation between the older mando and younger mando generation.

While you visit this miscellaneous folder, if you have never downloaded, you should as there are also arrangements and compositions by Gioè and others--with really minor (read: little known) music publishers whom I will bring to light in my Mandolin Heroes book.

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS

----------


## Musicapralis704

Mille Grazie Sheri for mentioning and highlighting this rare piece! It is certainly worth downloading for the precious dedication alone-- to Professor Tentarelli,  let alone for the musical composition itself. ! A rare one indeed!

----------


## Mandophile

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiUC1_u-pq8 

 "Aida" mazurka has nothing to do with Verdi's opera; rather, it was named for his wife, Ida, (AKA Edith). He also used the names of his (five) daughters as titles for his compositions. 

Once in a while I find little known musicians on YouTube--a duo here--who excel at performing the mandolin trio. The guitar player reminds me so much of the skills that Gino di Michele used to accompany Matteo Casserino and sometimes, Rudy Cipolla. This rendition is smooth, gracefully executed and true to the sheet music. A model we can all admire. Give 'em a listen and I think you'll agree. The composer, Vincenzo Cesarino, listed witO. Di Bella but was also in Cerabino's music catalog.  Kudos! to the Passatempo Band!!

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS

----------


## brunello97

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiUC1_u-pq8 
> 
>  "Aida" mazurka has nothing to do with Verdi's opera; rather, it was named for his wife, Ida, (AKA Edith). He also used the names of his (five) daughters as titles for his compositions. 
> 
> Once in a while I find little known musicians on YouTube--a duo here--who excel at performing the mandolin trio. The guitar player reminds me so much of the skills that Gino di Michele used to accompany Matteo Casserino and sometimes, Rudy Cipolla. This rendition is smooth, gracefully executed and true to the sheet music. A model we can all admire. Give 'em a listen and I think you'll agree. The composer, Vincenzo Cesarino, listed witO. Di Bella but was also in Cerabino's music catalog.  Kudos! to the Passatempo Band!!


All this music is driving me back to the mandolin from my fisarmonica and melodeon adventures.  Just in time for the nice cool weather!

Mick

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

Cesarino was not listed with Di Bella. My error as he was only listed with Cerabino.

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## DavidKOS

> All this music is driving me back to the mandolin from my fisarmonica and melodeon adventures.  Just in time for the nice cool weather!
> 
> Mick


My problem is I like BOTH mandolin and accordions, and at the same time. So if you can play all of them, well, wonderful! I can only handle the mandolin side of things.

What about organetto?

----------


## brunello97

> My problem is I like BOTH mandolin and accordions, and at the same time. So if you can play all of them, well, wonderful! I can only handle the mandolin side of things.
> 
> What about organetto?


Well, I credit my wife for finally getting me started on the accordion, David.  Growing up in TX I've always loved conjunto music, but being a strings guy I never thought the accordion was my territory.

Shows you how wrong a guy can be.  :Wink: 

Learning to squeeze has been a blast, with a lot of musical doors opening up.  I've been enjoying playing the PA, but I'm finding the button boxes / melodeons to be especially attractive.   And they give me a little territory of my own around the house.

The organetto would be great.  We enjoy listening to Ricardo Tesi and Fillipo Gambetta, but those guys are virtuosos.  I think diving into some Italian music on a diatonic box is on the near horizon. A  good site here.

You're pretty much a wiz at anything you pick up, hermano.   I could imagine you making short work of learning a two row box...

Mick

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## DavidKOS

> Well, I credit my wife for finally getting me started on the accordion, David.  Growing up in TX I've always loved conjunto music, but being a strings guy I never thought the accordion was my territory.
> 
> Shows you how wrong a guy can be. 
> 
> Learning to squeeze has been a blast, with a lot of musical doors opening up.  I've been enjoying playing the PA, but I'm finding the button boxes / melodeons to be especially attractive.   And they give me a little territory of my own around the house.
> 
> The organetto would be great.  We enjoy listening to Ricardo Tesi and Fillipo Gambetta, but those guys are virtuosos.  I think diving into some Italian music on a diatonic box is on the near horizon. A  good site here.
> 
> You're pretty much a wiz at anything you pick up, hermano.   I could imagine you making short work of learning a two row box...
> ...


I am a gentleman.

I know how to play bagpipes and accordions...but I don't  :Wink:  :Laughing: 

Seriously, I have played free reeds in the past. I prefer piano accordions and European chromatic to diatonic models, but since I don't own or play them, it doesn't matter, and I many friends that play lovely music on button boxes.

What I love is playing WITH accordions. All kinds, from Cajun to Russian to Italian to Tex-Mex.

I'm happy you are having fun.

----------

brunello97, 

Mandophile

----------


## brunello97

> I am a gentleman.
> 
> I know how to play bagpipes and accordions...but I don't 
> 
> Rim shot. 
> 
> I'm happy you are having fun.


About the only guitar playing I ever do anymore is accompanying my better half.  Agreed, it is a lot of fun.  My nephew plays bajo sexto and I love to tinker on it.

Bagpipes... I hope I live long enough to get back to that.  I played awhile when I was in HS (in a marching band with the whole regalia) but that was long ago.  Then I lost my way.

Still much easier for me to sight-read with the mandolin when learning new tunes, so that tends to be the direction I go.  Sheri has put forth such a rich lode of music here.  I'm only scratching the surface of any of it.  Simply amazing.

Mick

----------

DavidKOS, 

Mandophile

----------


## brunello97

Here we go, David:

Soprani Organetto just showed up in my ebay feed.

Tempting, but I just sent in one of mine for tuning and a few repairs.  We'll be in Milano for a couple good stretches in the winter so I might have a look around for one while we're there.

Mick

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## DavidKOS

> Here we go, David:
> 
> Soprani Organetto just showed up in my ebay feed.
> 
> Tempting, but I just sent in one of mine for tuning and a few repairs.  We'll be in Milano for a couple good stretches in the winter so I might have a look around for one while we're there.
> 
> Mick


You might want to wait. One of my close accordion-playing friends is ordering an organetto direct from Italy. I'd wait and look for yourself and find one. I'll be happy to let you know about her story as she gets a custom-made organetto.

----------


## brunello97

> You might want to wait. One of my close accordion-playing friends is ordering an organetto direct from Italy. I'd wait and look for yourself and find one. I'll be happy to let you know about her story as she gets a custom-made organetto.


Not likely to bid on that one, sight unseen.... :Wink: 

Would love to be kept abreast of your friend's custom-built organetto project.  Thanks!

Mick

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Jim Garber

And while you are waiting…

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

Mandophile

----------


## Mandophile

This organetto is quite a hybrid. It is basically diatonic but I have to be honest, I have never seen an organetto or played one that has
a second row of only three (white) buttons. I think I'm hearing chromatacism. I'm really puzzas it is tuned C/G. Well, completely off topic for a mandolin forum but this Toronto guy plays the heck of a tarantella!

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

Jim Garber

----------


## Jim Garber

> Well, completely off topic for a mandolin forum but this Toronto guy plays the heck of a tarantella!


Good music is never off-topic!

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

Mandophile

----------


## brunello97

Maybe accidentals in the second row, Sher?  At least in the second guy's box.
Can't say I've seen a one row box set up that way, but I'm relatively new to the sport.
Mick

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## DavidKOS

> Maybe accidentals in the second row, Sher?  At least in the second guy's box.
> Can't say I've seen a one row box set up that way, but I'm relatively new to the sport.
> Mick


http://www.organetto.it/Pagine/tasti2b.html

 

The short row often has the diatonic notes in the reverse bellows direction - these are bisonic accordions.

----------

brunello97, 

Mandophile

----------


## brunello97

> http://www.organetto.it/Pagine/tasti2b.html
> 
>  
> 
> The short row often has the diatonic notes in the reverse bellows direction - these are bisonic accordions.


Thanks, David.  That is a super handy configuration.
The French / Breton music I've been playing on my two row boxes calls for a lot of cross row fingering...some to deal with bellows direction changes, etc.
These boxes are such curious and delightful contraptions.
Mick

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Jim Garber

I know we are getting derailed from this thread but button accordion is one of my favorite topics. I find it especially amazing to see and hear these complex Quebecois tunes played on a *single row* accordion:

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## DavidKOS

> I know we are getting derailed from this thread but button accordion is one of my favorite topics. I find it especially amazing to see and hear these complex Quebecois tunes played on a *single row* accordion:


Nice playing - but I'm from South Louisiana and am used to hot shot melodeon players!

And yes, we are getting a bit away from ballo liscio, since you mostly need a chromatic accordion to play the music....like bal musette.

But heck, it's Italian!

----------


## brunello97

I don't think Sheri would mind this little diversion.... :Wink: 

This is where David and I definitely overlap territorializingly.  We've got a lot of peeps over in the Lafayette, Breaux Bridge area.  And from Convent, down David's way, all the way over to Lake Charles.  Gulf Coast Texas tends to look easterly and southish. 

When I was a kid I was much more into zydeco and conjunto (particularly the dancing) and thought the one-row box Cajun stuff was what "the old folks play".  I've kind of done a 180.  Or maybe I'm becoming an "old folk" myself! 

I bought a one-row four stop box just to dip a toe in, but I admit I'm not likely to get too deep anytime soon.  That is some sophisticated syncopations. But, oh, they sound good.  

Jim's comments keep reminding me of the connections between LA and Quebecker musics.  The Ark, here in AA, regularly gets bands from up that way (and the current favs from PEI.)  Man, is that some _stuff._

David, I did just acquire a three voice musette tuned Hohner box and sent it up to Scott Bellinger for tuning / fettling, etc.  Back for Thanksgiving.   Certainly won't have the range of my PA (I've got a small Soprani PA with a nice musette setting) but I'm with Jim.  There's something weird and funky about these button boxes that really appeals to me.   

Maybe it's the in-out breathing thing, maybe it's the size?  I know I love bowlback mandolins for their particular intimacy when playing.  Maybe it's some of that.  I figure you and Jim would be mis amigos most able to relate.   :Smile: 

We'll work the conversation way back to ballo liscio.....if music is made for dancing (cheek to cheek or otherwise), I'm in.....

Mick

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Jim Garber

I fooled around with some norteño stuff. I have the wrong kind of BA—3 row GCF Corona *III*—not the II for norteño. Actually, that fits with the Colombian music from Vallenato, which, if you never heard it, well, you should. Rhythmic insanity. Those diatonic/bisonic accordions force the beat like a PA generally doesn't. 

As for Lousiana, i agree that is equally great music, I am in love with all those ethnic genres and to me no one is better than another. 

Now, back to our programming: Drop Box and Ballo Liscio.

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS

----------


## DavidKOS

> 3 row GCF Corona *III*
> ......
> 
> Now, back to our programming: Drop Box and Ballo Liscio.


There's a lot of Italian folk music you can play on a 3 row melodeon.

There...back to Italian music, wasn't that easy?

Seriously, I have played more Italian folklore music in the last 25 years with 2-3 row button box players than I have played ballo liscio with unisonic accordion players...usually the button players have a bunch of tunes they know, from various parts of Italy and Sicily..and France, too. They don't seem to do much sight-reading on those boxes, not that they can't, but I sure don't see it - lots of ear players.

Some of the repertoire overlaps a bit with the ballo liscio, but mostly not. 

I wasn't at this particular gig with my friends here, but one _is_ playing Italian button accordion:

----------

brunello97

----------


## brunello97

Jim, a Corona III should do you just fine for conjunto music.  Not everyone is that picky over gear as in the mando world.  :Wink:  I've seen Santiago Jimenez play two row Ericas and Pokerworks.  Hohner makes an El Rey de Vallenato box.   But...the same debates are going on viz Chinese vs German instruments like there are in the mando world. Except for the old guys playing the new Panthers, etc.

David makes a good point about "ear playing".  The button boxes certainly have helped me in that regard.  

Waltzes, mazurkas, tangos.  That's some smooth dancing whatever the accordion.   Two-step?  Pretty smooth in TX.  
Polkas?  That's another story.  Can't believe I'm loving playing them, but I am.

Mick

BTW, I dig your pals' headgear, David.  I leave it at that to avoid a whole other derailment of this thread.  :Smile:

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## DavidKOS

> BTW, I dig your pals' headgear, David.  I leave it at that to avoid a whole other derailment of this thread.


If you like the hats, you should see us in full costume as "The Alta California Orchestra", from some years ago:



I'm pictured with the flute.

----------

brunello97

----------


## brunello97

> I'm pictured with the flute.


No kidding..... :Wink: 

Check the violinist's charro pants, too.

Looks like a flat-back Italian mandolin?

Mick

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## DavidKOS

> Looks like a flat-back Italian mandolin?
> 
> Mick


That's the original that the maker and player, Ernie Fishcbach, used to copy when he made my mandolin - this is from a recent gig:

----------

brunello97

----------


## brunello97

> That's the original that the maker and player, Ernie Fishcbach, used to copy when he made my mandolin - this is from a recent gig:


Coolioso. I thought it looked familiar from some of your recent posts....

Mick

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

The Alta California group is as close to ballo liscio as you'll get in terms of the more 'roots' music dating back to at least the interregnum era and the Bear Flag Republic etc. The Missions like to present their style of music--a fusion of the traditional European dances with some jalapeno spices for good measure. "Fandango at Sonoma" with Los Californios is the CD I bought many years ago.  Recorded 1996 for the Institute for Tradtional Studies [dot] org.  Check 'em out. They'be got the samba, contradanza, tarantella etc and diatonic accordion. Hey David, I just noticed you as an orchestra musician. I never knew that so I'm glad we were led astray by this discussion. It simply reinforces how influential these dances have been.

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## DavidKOS

> The Alta California group is as close to ballo liscio as you'll get in terms of the more 'roots' music dating back to at least the interregnum era and the Bear Flag Republic etc. The Missions like to present their style of music--a fusion of the traditional European dances with some jalapeno spices for good measure. "Fandango at Sonoma" with Los Californios is the CD I bought many years ago.  *Recorded 1996* for the Institute for Tradtional Studies [dot] org.  Check 'em out. They'be got the samba, contradanza, tarantella etc and diatonic accordion. Hey David, I just noticed you as an orchestra musician. I never knew that so I'm glad we were led astray by this discussion. It simply reinforces how influential these dances have been.


Yes I was part of that wonderful band and played bass, guitar and lap steel on the recording, if I recall. It was back in '96, I had only been living in CA for app. 5 years.

Anyway, see y'all next week  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Mandophile

It is one of my favorite CDs. I am always drawn back to it. original songs traced back to their origin. Just my kind of music! Authentic Old California music with a twist of lime! yep, see you at the Flamingo!

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## brunello97

Mercy!
Disc still available on Amazon.
I just bagged one.
Thanks Sheri and David!
Mick

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

Yep, that's it! you won't be disappointed. Did Dirty Linen review it a while back? I wonder.

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## brunello97

> Yep, that's it! you won't be disappointed. Did Dirty Linen review it a while back? I wonder.


Fandango arrived today.  Looking forward to taking advantage of the passage of Proposition 1 here in Ann Arbor and giving an ear.

"Carmelito" Brown?   :Wink:   Not sure where that's coming from, but when it comes to religious orders, the Carmelites walk tall. If quietly.

Mick

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## DavidKOS

> Fandango arrived today.  Looking forward to taking advantage of the passage of Proposition 1 here in Ann Arbor and giving an ear.
> 
> "Carmelito" Brown?    Not sure where that's coming from, but when it comes to religious orders, the Carmelites walk tall. If quietly.
> 
> Mick


When I played tres with Cuban bands I got the nickname "El Caramelito".

----------


## brunello97

> When I played tres with Cuban bands I got the nickname "El Caramelito".


Oh....._Caramelito_, not Carmelito.   My bad.

That's an important distinction.   :Wink: 

Mick

Just digging in to Fandango this AM. Fun stuff.  Would have been a crusher dance band to have on hand in Austin back in the 90s....

----------


## Mandophile

Great news! This Monday my new book goes to the printer. Then i will be uploading 43, count 'em, 43 titles from the Ninth series of Pietro Tesio's mandolin catalog!   In my chapter on Tesio in "italian Mandolin Heroes in America", i discuss how Tesio was trying to reach out to a more international audience and so he sold titles to Century Publishing in Toronto and Manhattan. Identical in every way with Tesio. They even used his publishing frame on the cover sheet and the identical numbering system.   These titles in their original box were found in Los Angeles. I'll try to post photos of all this soon!

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

I'm going to have to temper my enthusiasm. The 43 titles are from Century (which Tesio used to distribute his titles) but they are all in the ASP tradition and not relevant to the Italian dance tradition. I may go ahead and scan. When that's done, I will create a new publisher folder under CENTURY. None of the titles are to my taste (even if several derive from Tesio's original publication). It's obvious to me these were written for an American audience in the fading post-Victorian decade. 
Sorry to disappoint, I was really hoping there were more Tesio's in the bunch. After I go through them, I might find some arranged by Tesio but right now, it's a bust.

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

ITALIAN AUDIO FILE UPDATE where you can download mp3s. The Index is located in this folder as well. Happy Thanksgiving! we are so grateful that someone even bothered to record these priceless examples of the passions for love and for war!  :Mandosmiley: 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/9zhxeekpy...Zb9lDzWUa?dl=0

Two new recordingsand more on the way. Descriptions provided by Norman Giorno-Calapristi. Index updated--see attached. Both titles appeared in the Di Bella music catalog. 

Al Campo

It is Joseph Gioè's March--"Al Campo"---( which we--here in Philadelphia and in NYC translated as "To the Battlefield"---it was  recorded in 1935 here in Germantown at the "Risveglio"--Lodge--(No 15)---another Irredentist Lodge--meaning ""Reawakening"---!!!!!!  What a name for an Italian Club.......Read between the lines.........!!!!!

The performers are the usual suspects....
"I Vagabondi Di Germantown"-----
Luigi Giorno M1
Joe Grosso---(Peppinnuccio)--M2
and Tony Colangelo--Guitar...


Giardin DAmore Luigi Canoro
  As above 1935
Who: same
"Giardin D'Amore"--Waltz. Was the B- Side--- of the same 78rpm disc recorded in 1935 here in Germantown at the same  function---- at the same Club----"Risveglio"----honoring Italy's  conquest of Ethiopia-(Abbissinia in Italian).

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

napochan

----------


## Mandophile

just uploaded two more NEW audio recordings into this folder:
"Italia Mia" recorded in July 1960 and Frank Trombetta performing on "Speranze Perdute" c. 1930.
I will update the Index once I get the details on these reordings.

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

Jairo Ramos Parra

----------


## Mandophile

Added a recording made in Di Bella's store on E. 116th Street in May 1956. It is only an excerpt (the trio) and an adlibbed section that was not published by Di Bella. Players are unknown at this point. "Gentil Pensiero" (Di Bella's #1 dance in his mandolin catalog)
and you can also download "Africa polka" performed from a manuscript (unknown assigned personnel, place, composer, publisher). Uploaded updated Index, too. 
Again, anyone can access the link I published in post #488. You don't need a Drop Box to download from my Drop Box. It's helpful but not mandatory.

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

just added two new titles and an updated index to the Italian Audio files

1. Un Pensiero di Notturno   De Stefano in De Stefano folder if you're looking for sheet music
2. Pensiero d'Amore  --by Persico in the Tesio folder--if you're looking for sheet music.

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

CORRECTION:
1. Un Pensiero di Notturno by Persico is in Tesio folder if you're looking for sheet music
2. Il Pensiero d'Amore --is in De Stefano folder--if you're looking for sheet music.

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS

----------


## napochan

I haven't been online here for a while but wanted to share a couple of mazurkas I attempted from the drop box. They're rough, but you have to start somewhere, right?

Also, I hadn't fully appreciated the challenges of multitrack recording before this project so I'm trying to figure that out as well. 

Appreciate any tips or other resources for this style. I hope to start another tune after the holidays. 

https://soundcloud.com/user-12772997...alian-mazurkas

----------

DavidKOS, 

Jairo Ramos Parra, 

Musicapralis704

----------


## Musicapralis704

Great job on both of these numbers! "Complimenti"!-- For a beginner as you claim, you truly render these  pieces with a lot of feeling and that Italian feeling and spirit definitely comes through !! Your respect for the dynamics and musical indications is commendable.!!!!
 These seemingly musically "simple" compositions are by no means easy to play ---they "trick" many musicians--beginners as well as some so-called veterans.
 I grew up here in Philly hearing these pieces played almost 24/7 day in day out in my own house by my grandfather Maestro Luigi Giorno and his group and in many of the houses in my Italian neighborhood of Germantown.

Please keep up the good work---I hope to hear many more of your recordings.  And yes I know that track recording is difficult but yours are in perfect synch !!!
The Gioè and Canoro compositions are indeed a good place to start with. They are among the most beautiful and most Southern italian sounding--- of almost all of the composers --as well as those composed by Maestro DiBella and therefore the very best!!!!!!
I also recommend visiting the Audio File Collection on the "ballo liscio" thread. There is even an accompanying list of the performers, composers, publishers ( when known)--and year if each if these vintage historic recordings. There are many vintage recordings of these beautiful mazurkas, waltzes, polka, and marches recorded during from the 20s thru the late 70s here in Philly, NYC, and elsewhere. You can get a true feeling for the rythym, flow and overall spirit of this music by actually listening to the actual original musicians and composer's recordings.
A guitar added to your beautiful m1 and m2 parts would complete your beautiful delivery and render them exactly as the composers intended them to be delivered--in trio form.!

A piano following the actual guitar music as written could serve as a great accompaniment (as I have done on many of the recordings )also if one chooses. But the guitar is the best accompaniment.
Again, Bravissimo e Mille Grazie for these 2 gems you have recorded !!!!!!
Sincerely,
Normani Giorno-Calapristi
Philadelphia PA.
PS--If this musical tradition is to continue it is up to musicians in your age group and musical calibre to adopt it and to continue it. Not every musician is capable of eliciting the refined nuanced subtleties--that this seemingly simple music demands! You have it!!!

----------

DavidKOS, 

napochan

----------


## Musicapralis704

PS---The faulty cellular device that I originally listened to these impeccably rendered pieces on m, did not pick-up the beautiful subtle and expressive guitar accompaniment, just the beautiful mandolins---
I just listened to them on my PC with it's great speaker system and the beautiful expressive guitar accompaniment was heard loud and clear !  You are also a great guitarist -capable of doing justice to these beautiful compositions.!!!
My compliments again!
Normanno Giorno--Calapristi

----------

DavidKOS, 

napochan

----------


## Mandophile

Gioè's Sicilian roots come through with both these dances. I was pleased that you played from the guitar part and ignored the chord symbols in the mandolin 1 part. Often these chord symbols were sloppily applied--a short cut--but they're often just plain wrong. In "Flavia"  the third measure is voiced as "Bb major" with "D" (the third) in the root. When that measure is correctly executed, the beauty of that progression from minor, to major, and back to minor yields a lovely surprise to the ear. Exquisite harmonic progressions must be adhered to achieve the complexity and nuance of these dances and I'm happy to say that you've achieved that in both dances. The layered chromaticism of the "Stella" mazurka reinforces my belief that these dances are more on the cusp of classical than folk. The subtle, textured Arabic flavors enhance the melody. Napochan, BRAVO! and thank you for posting these two quintessential Sicilian village dances.

----------

DavidKOS, 

napochan

----------


## DavidKOS

> Gioè's Sicilian roots come through with both these dances. I was pleased that you played from the guitar part and ignored the chord symbols in the mandolin 1 part.Often these chord symbols were sloppily applied--a short cut--but they're often just plain wrong. .


So who wrote in those wrong chord changes?

----------


## napochan

Thank you so much!  Your comments are encouraging.  First though, I suspect from your PS comment that my soundcloud profile pic may be, er a bit misleading.  That was taken a long, long time ago, whereas now I have significantly less hair and half of what's left is gray. :Grin: .  Still, the music should live on!

My grandparents came from Sicily, so I'm not surprised I chose a composer representative of that region!  My uncles and cousins would bring out the mandolins and guitars at many family gatherings when I was growing up so rediscovering this music has been a joy for me. While the recordings were me playing all parts, I found another mandolin player and a guitarist from a local guitar club who joined me on both these songs at recent meetings.  Their last comment to me was "What's next?", so now to find another gem in the collection.  I will check out the Canoro pieces as suggested.

One other clarification, my primary instrument is the acoustic guitar.  I played mandolin briefly many years ago and only recently picked it up again with renewed interest in the music of my heritage.

Thanks again for the references.  I will check things out.
---Tom Napoli
Rochester, NY

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## napochan

> Gioè's Sicilian roots come through with both these dances. I was pleased that you played from the guitar part and ignored the chord symbols in the mandolin 1 part. Often these chord symbols were sloppily applied--a short cut--but they're often just plain wrong. In "Flavia"  the third measure is voiced as "Bb major" with "D" (the third) in the root. When that measure is correctly executed, the beauty of that progression from minor, to major, and back to minor yields a lovely surprise to the ear. Exquisite harmonic progressions must be adhered to achieve the complexity and nuance of these dances and I'm happy to say that you've achieved that in both dances. The layered chromaticism of the "Stella" mazurka reinforces my belief that these dances are more on the cusp of classical than folk. The subtle, textured Arabic flavors enhance the melody. Napochan, BRAVO! and thank you for posting these two quintessential Sicilian village dances.


Mandophile, I so appreciate this group sharing their knowledge of this instrument and genre. It makes the whole experience more enriching.  BTW, I couldn't find a recording of "Stella" to guide me but I'm glad I chose it.  Besides, it was my mother's name so I really couldn't pass it up!

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

> So who wrote in those wrong chord changes?


Who knows! I'd have to investigate the provenance. Never trust chord symbols--they just can't reflect the voicing intended
by the composer (and especially those composers who excelled as pianists and teachers of the piano). Both Maestros Gioè and Canoro were wonderful pianists.

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## DavidKOS

> Who knows! I'd have to investigate the provenance. *Never trust chord symbols*--they just can't reflect the voicing intended
> by the composer (and especially those composers who excelled as pianists and teachers of the piano). Both Maestros Gioè and Canoro were wonderful pianists.


Yeah, I've run into that before on printed sheet music.

----------

Mandophile

----------


## DavidKOS

> My grandparents came from Sicily, so I'm not surprised I chose a composer representative of that region!  My uncles and cousins would bring out the mandolins and guitars at many family gatherings when I was growing up so rediscovering this music has been a joy for me.


Well, I have the Sicilian grandparents but I did not have the family "bring out the mandolins and guitars" - that would have been wonderful!

Welcome to the forum.

----------

brunello97, 

Mandophile, 

napochan

----------


## Musicapralis704

You've heard the  old saying  "too many cooks spoil the broth" ? Well, that certainly  could apply in the case many of these marked up M1 parts with chord  notations written in above  the various measures . Much of what is in the Dropbox  are scans of original editions that formed much of my grandfather's  extensive Italian  musical library. Over the years so many musicians and students used this sheet music  and took liberties they should  not  have by adding in chord notations since they were  not  able  or  comfortable enough in following  the actual guitar parts as printed . In cases where a  particular  guitar part may have been lost for years, I can sort of see them serving as a very basic  aid---- but in no case will they ever suffice--or  be comparable to the composer's  original  guitar part composition ! 
Its sad but I also see and have many mando editions reprinted  in the 40s and early 50s where chord notations  have actually been printed above  the actual notes in the measures  by the publishers  themselves! 
 An indication  to me that by that  time many guitarists were preferring  more  and more to follow these printed  notations, tab, and the like, instead reading the  actual musical measures  as the composer  had written  them.

In an effort  to scan, clean-up, restore what in many cases are brittle, yellowed, and crumbling sheet music in its last leg-- and close  to 100yrs of age or more, I did  not  have the time to "white out"--or remove or correct the various chord markings as I would have liked--- and  for this I apologize.

  Our aim over  the last few years was to get out to the world  as  much of  this rare--- largely  unavailable  music  out to the world again to be studied, played, and enjoyed. It has  truly  been a team effort  in so many ways---but as Sheri  and I have said many times,  it has  been  a labor  of love---and truly worth it in every way!  

 Hope this helps  a bit  to explain to everyone the reason for the condition--of much if this sheet music  which  in the case if the various  Philadelphia  DeStefano  publications  date back  to the early  1890's.
A heartfelt thank-you---"grazie  di cuore"----to all of you out there  who take the time to visit  the drop box  and to download and to play and to study this beautiful  music !

Happy  Holidays  to all!--and hopefully in the New Year I will be able  to cleanup, restore, and submit to Sheri more of this precious  music !
Normanno  Giorno-Calapristi  
Philadelphia  PA.

----------

Christopher Stetson, 

DavidKOS, 

mandopops

----------


## DavidKOS

> .... since they were  not  able  or  comfortable enough in following  the actual guitar parts as printed 
> 
> ......
>  An indication  to me that by that  time many guitarists were preferring  more  and more to follow these printed  notations, tab, and the like, instead reading the  actual musical measures  as the composer  had written  them.


Thank you for your interesting post.

At the CMSA convention, one informal topic of discussion concerning the Italian style players was about the guitar parts.

As both a mandolin and guitar player, I have wondered at why the 1st mandolin parts require a certain high degree of chops to play, but the guitar parts are typically rather simple by comparison.

The printed guitar parts typically have basic chords, in a simple bass-chord (or bass-chord-chord for 3/4) pattern , with few if any of the melodic runs I hear so often in recordings of this sort of music.

So the question was, did the guitarists play more than was written on those parts? and if so, how, why, etc.

Another point, compared to the mandolin parts, which are similar to those found in same-time period mandolin method books in terms of difficulty, the guitar parts are much simpler than in contemporary guitar method books.

Anything you folks have to offer on this topic would be welcome.

----------

brunello97, 

Mandophile, 

mandopops

----------


## Musicapralis704

Great question  and  great musical observation ! 
As a young guitarist I used to ask  the very same thing to the older accomplished Italian  guitarists here in Philadelphia. They would always laugh and tell me that my question  was  a valid one---and that this style of guitar accompaniment  was quite common in Italy--especially  the South and that it was best learned by listening to the actual guitarists themselves  and to  some of the very old recordings  of guitarists who employed that style of playing these often unwritten and unpublished "runs"--known as "passaggi "--in Italian.
My Godfather Joe,  great guitarist and another great guitarist Tony Colangelo  actually used to write down for me these various  "passaggi "---in an effort to get me started, since no modern American  guitar method out  at the time really  could present or teach this style.  As  with the mandolin--a method even the best, is no substitute for a real teacher !
These  elaborate  and intricate  "passaggi "---should really  only be attempted after one has nailed down-- or mastered  the various  simpler guitar accompaniment  as written .
It is also worth stating that once this style of adding  and improvising  the various "passaggi "---a guitarist  will  rarely  play every performance  of  even the same piece, the exact same way as before.
It wad also a way for an accomplished or proud guitarist to "stand out"--within the trio or group of mandolinists---in an effort to showcase his capabilities  and talent---much in the same way the flamenco guitarists of Southern  Spain  with  each and every "tablao" performance  much to the pleasure  of the listening  audience.
In any event it is a style worth emulating --while always respecting the actual tempos-- and chord  keys within the given sequence of  measures you are considering  adding any runs or embellishments to.  It is definitely  one of the components  that make  this Italian instrumental  music genre so beautiful  and  different and unique. 
Hope  this  helps explain this tradition and  method  a bit.

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

Mandophile, 

mandopops

----------


## DavidKOS

> As a young guitarist I used to ask  the very same thing to the older accomplished Italian  guitarists here in Philadelphia. They would always laugh and tell me that my question  was  a valid one---and that this style of guitar accompaniment  was quite common in Italy--*especially  the South* and that it was best learned by listening to the actual guitarists themselves  and to  some of the very old recordings  of guitarists who employed that style of playing these often unwritten and unpublished "runs"--known as "passaggi "--in Italian.


I guess that's where I heard it, on old recordings. Plus, where I grew up, it was 90% or so Sicilians.




> My Godfather Joe,  great guitarist and another great guitarist Tony Colangelo  actually used to write down for me these various  "passaggi "---in an effort to get me started, *since no modern American  guitar method out  at the time really  could present or teach this style.*  As  with the mandolin--a method even the best, is no substitute for a real teacher !
> These  elaborate  and intricate  "passaggi "---should really  only be attempted after one has nailed down-- or mastered  the various  simpler guitar accompaniment  as written .


As a jazz guitarist (and mandolinist) in New Orleans, some of my guitar teachers loved all the "cheesy" Italian stuff recorded by Italians like Tony Mottola and Al Caiola...as did I. 




> It is also worth stating that once this style of adding  and improvising  the various "passaggi "---a guitarist  will  *rarely  play every performance  of  even the same piece*, the exact same way as before.


That sure fit in with the jazz aesthetic.




> In any event it is a style worth emulating --while always respecting the actual tempos-- and chord  keys within the given sequence of  measures you are considering  adding any runs or embellishments to.  It is definitely  one of the components  that make  this Italian instrumental  music genre so beautiful  and  different and unique. 
> Hope  this  helps explain this tradition and  method  a bit.


When I first moved to CA, I got a lot of work backing up several folk mandolin and organetto players mostly at various wineries; I was assuming I'd play mandolin, but no, they wanted me to play guitar and play rhythm with passaggi.

Hey, it was fun!

Still, I would have benefitted from direct study from players in this style. It seems in New Orleans, most of the Italian (Sicilian) musicians were more active in the band style and thus part of the early jazz music scene.

And there was Louis Prima!

Anyway, thank you for that post, I really appreciate it.

----------

brunello97, 

mandopops, 

Musicapralis704

----------


## Musicapralis704

Ah,  Louie Prima--and Sam Butera and The Witnesses ! !!!!---What musicians and showmen!---Although my 1st love is and always will be--- our beautiful Italian instrumental "ballo  liscio"---the music of Louie Prima , his unique New Orleans  jazz style with that  "Italian"--flair is dear to my heart.!!
I have many of his   old albums and even some old 78rpms  that  I got hold of from my parents and aunts and uncles collections.

He used to appear here in Philly  back in the 60s at Palumbo's Night Club in South Philly  and at the old Latin Casino  in nearby Cherry Hill NJ.  Even  tho underage at the  time I  used  to "manage"--to get in these  clubs---to see and hear him. I loved  when he would suddenly go into Sicilian dialect ehen the mood hit me with his comical songs. A true  showman and "artista"----in the Italian sense of the word. What he  used to say in Sicilian  he  could  havr never  got away with  in English!
They don't  make them that anymore ....!!!!! Glad you enjoyed  the post  and thanks for mentioning "Luigi"--Prima!

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

mandopops

----------


## DavidKOS

> Sam Butera and The Witnesses 
> !


Although not direct relatives, those guys are family - they were Metairie (suburb of New Orleans) Sicilians, like my folks.  Man, Butera could play!

----------


## Musicapralis704

Ah,  Louie Prima--and Sam Butera and The Witnesses ! !!!!---What musicians and showmen!---Although my 1st love is and always will be--- our beautiful Italian instrumental "ballo  liscio"---the music of Louie Prima , his unique New Orleans  jazz style with that  "Italian"--flair is dear to my heart.!!
I have many of his   old albums and even some old 78rpms  that  I got hold of from my parents and aunts and uncles collections.

He used to appear here in Philly  back in the 60s at Palumbo's Night Club in South Philly  and at the old Latin Casino  in nearby Cherry Hill NJ.  Even  tho underage at the  time I  used  to "manage"--to get in these  clubs---to see and hear him. I loved  when he would suddenly go into Sicilian dialect when  the mood hit him-- with his comical songs. A true  showman and "artista"----in the Italian sense of the word. What he  used to say in Sicilian,  he  could  have ever gotten away with  in English!
They don't  make them like  that anymore ....!!!!! Glad you enjoyed  the post  and thanks for mentioning "Luigi"--Prima!

----------

DavidKOS, 

mandopops

----------


## Mandophile

CENTURY PUBLISHING--INDEX is in the folder.
This is a brand new folder with 21 titles (more on the way)
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/nqsw18aai...cB8rnD3--a?dl=

First, a bit of a history lesson to put this collection in context. Century Music Publishing is greatly distinquished from the Italian mandolin trio tradition in many ways: facile, programmatic music with novelty gimmicks and tastefully composed for the Victorian bourgeoisie. The gavotte is alive and well here!
Some of the composers' birth dates go back to the early 1800s--IOW--part of the British establishment. These composers enjoyed a remarkable presence in the Chatauqua Adult Education and Lyceum institutions in New England and throughout the United States. The Boston Brahmins loved 'em. Century drew on 'dead white men' composers for the most part. Tried and True: Frederick Crouch, Henry R. Bishop, and Stephen Foster etc.  Victorian programs featured these sanitized pieces for the Victorian ladies who functioned as patrons for some of these santioned composers. (yes, I am being a bit harsh but we must draw distinctions where they exisit so that Century's discrete genre is never confused with the Italian mandolin trio dance genre. God Forbid! LOL! Seriously!

There is another fascinating aspect to this group of Century publications, they are  exclusively arranged by one of the most famous multi-instrumentalists who toured the Chatauqua circuit as a featured act in its talent bureau.  J.A. Le Barge (c.1860-1924). He traveled with a remarkable accompanist and dazzling pianist Ethel Zimmer (1880-1928). She was a contralto armed with a degree from Ithica Conservatory. Together they were gainfully employed and entertained together for two decades (c.1900-1924). They performed hundreds of times in California, Louisiana, Tennessee, Ohio, Bermuda, et. al., and of course western New York where Chatauquas are still the mainstay of summertime entertainment. Le Barge was a "Mark Twain" entertainer and performed as an impersonator, and he was a polyglot. He was a mandolinist who was featured mainly on banjo, violin, fiddle broom and lots more! The list of his affiliations include Vanderbilt Univ., Manhattan College musical club and numerous other mandolin-based clubs.

I could say more but have attached files to provide more details.

Hope your holidays are serene and filled with joy!

----------

brunello97, 

Christopher Stetson, 

DavidKOS, 

Eric Baker, 

mandopops

----------


## mandopops

Yes, very interesting discussion about the Guitar accompiament. As a Mandolin player, I selfishly, didnt concern myself enough with the Guitarist situation & history. As long as they put the right chords in place, I play on.
It was interesting that one of the Italian groups I played with in Chicago, we had 2 Guitarists who would alternate on gigs, depending on availability (sometimes both). One was Classical style, fingers on gut strings reading the notation. The other Jazz, style, pick on steel strings read chord charts. As you might expect, the Jazz guy might include some improvised fills or passaggi (?). This would give the music a different feel depending on which Guitarist was doing the gig.
Joe B

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

Mandophile

----------


## Mandophile

For those of you who've been downloading and playing from the Drop Box archive, now is a great time to order the comprehensive biographical book jam-packed with stories from dozens of mandolin (and later, accordion) publishers. All is revealed in my brand new book "Italian Mandolin Heroes in America." Four years in the making with never seen before photographs of the fabulous musicians and composers and Italian publishers. Cambria, Cerabino, De Stefano, Di Bella, Canoro, Gioè, Gregorio, Leone, Messina, Pettine, Pignoloni, Pagani, Quattrociocche, Tarantola, Tafarella, Tesio and Zampiceni. About 140 musicians are represented with cameos and with in-depth biographies. You will finally be able to fully appreciate their musical contributions and see them as children, husbands, and professional musicians. 
 Please support the cafe and visit the top menu, clicking on "CLASSIFIED" then, click on "Other." I've extended a special purchase offer to cafe members and guests--and it will hold true until my birthday--January 23. Happy New Year! I'm preparing to mail lout books very soon.  Thank you to everyone! and to Scott Tichenor for bringing together the mandolin world.

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

mandopops

----------


## Mandophile

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/gxzdfyyqs...Pj8lIlFsa?dl=0

This link takes you to the Bb (and A) clarinet parts and many other Bb parts that were published as part of the mandolin trio tradition. An update Index is also housed in this link. Make sure you download it so you know what's there.

I've just uploaded more than a dozen titles (mainly composed by Gaetano M. Messina). He reissued his Messina Italian Dance Band album of 1920s into an updated format with its clarinet parts. For those of you thinking about a larger dance band ensemble, this is exactly what you need to complete the mandolin trio.

Again, the uploaded Messina Edition Dance Album contains more than a dozen titles. Make sure you download that Edition so you can have access to all these titles.

----------

DavidKOS, 

napochan

----------


## Mandophile

To be consistent with the mandolin trio archive's titles, in terms of exact corresponding titles, I removed the French title from the Bb -A clarinet INDEX and substituted the Italian title: "Dimentica le Lagrime". You can download the updated Index here or just go to the Band /Bb instrumental drop box folder and you'll see the updated 1/15/2019 Index.

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

I just uploaded 28 new titles to the "Century" publications along with a complete, updated Index of all the titles that I converted. Most of these titles fall between the Ms and the V. All except one or two are complete trios. Nice to see some classical titles from Mascagni and Verdi (of course!) and also Mendelssohn. 
I've attached the updated "Century" Index to be used to locate these files. Again, please download via the Drop Box folder's link. Thanks and if you see anything askew, let me know.

----------

brunello97

----------


## Mandophile

The HEROES arrived. Go to Classified, and click on "Other." Special discount on"Italian Mandolin Heroes in America" expires tomorrow--!

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## DavidKOS

> The HEROES arrived. Go to Classified, and click on "Other." Special discount on"Italian Mandolin Heroes in America" expires tomorrow--!


I got mine - it looks great and am just beginning reading it. Wonderful.

----------

brunello97, 

Mandophile

----------


## Mandophile

Yes, there is an anticipated upload of BRAND NEW Italian titles. We're getting them ready. It's been a busy January but things
are settling out. Appreciate your patience. You won't be disappointed.

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## DavidKOS

> Yes, there is an anticipated upload of BRAND NEW Italian titles. We're getting them ready. It's been a busy January but things
> are settling out. Appreciate your patience. You won't be disappointed.


Is it possible to put the new items in another folder?

----------


## Mandophile

probably not a new folder but I will list all the new titles and identify their pubisher. These titles are from our old familiar friends: Tesio, De Stefano etc.
Does that help you? hope so.

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## DavidKOS

> probably not a new folder but I will list all the new titles and identify their pubisher. These titles are from our old familiar friends: Tesio, De Stefano etc.
> Does that help you? hope so.


I ain't gonna complain!

What you do is important!

I'll just do my usual e-library adjustment to the latest stuff.

BUT

let us know about any really cool tunes that aren't in the common repertoire, please.


and the book is very dense.

----------


## Mandophile

and the book is very dense.[/QUOTE]

Some chapters can be easily digested in an evening  :Coffee:  but you're right many are not only textually dense but with endnotes, I include ancillary comments, references, and sidebars. To me these additional comments illuminate and enhance the text. I chose the "Sabon" font 10.5 for readability. I've already received feedback that it is easy on the eyes. 

As to the new titles, I will note any titles that pop out. Thanks!

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## 2birds

I am so new to Mandolin Cafe - my first effort to communicate - so please forgive me if I am violating some protocol. But I truly would love to locate the sheet music for the Gino de Rosa transcription of the Italian Waltz played by Antonio Calsolaro mentioned in this thread. I have tried to find it in all the sheet music in the DropBox. But I just can't seem to locate it. Someone help please - Can't wait to try and learn it! Thank you in advance.

----------


## Mandophile

I think the title you seek is  either "Pioggio di Rosa"? it is a mazurka. send me the link to Calsolaro's performance so I can listen to the melody to be sure.

----------


## 2birds

Here's the link to the YouTube video. The date of the reference to it in this thread was April 28, 2015. There was another thread wondering the name of it on Nov 5, 2010. No one knew what it was in that thread.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y883OAj7Ghk

Thank you!

----------


## Mandophile

That is a cribbed waltz titled "L'Indifference." It is composed by Joseph Colombo and Tony Mureno, Italian immigrants who arrived in Paris in time to enjoy the explosion of bal musette venues called guinguettes. There are lots of transcriptions of this fast-paced java waltz. I've attached my transcriptio/arrangement based on the 1942 edition from Léon Agel, M 144.

Since I can't see the sheet music, I don't know what arrangement they're using but it is typical bal musette. Nearly all the bal musette composers were Italian immigrants. If you want, you can order my CD with 75+ bal musette titles in PDF format. It is called "French Soirée" via Pay Pal. Bon Chance!

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS

----------


## 2birds

YES! That is indeed the song in key of FMaj. And here is where I get to feel really silly - I actually downloaded an arrangement of it in GMaj last year after exploring bal musette online. It was beyond my ability then and I hadn't remembered having downloaded the sheet music. Well at least I am consistent in what catches my ear and gets stuck there!

How do I find your Bal Musette CD of PDFs? Merci beaucoup!

----------


## Christopher Stetson

Hi, everyone.  I got my copy of _Heroes_ in the mail on Saturday.  Wonderful, and informative.  I haven't gotten to the "dense" parts yet, but so far it's great.  Thanks as always, Sheri!

----------

DavidKOS, 

Mandophile

----------


## Mandophile

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/9zhxeekpy...Zb9lDzWUa?dl=0

this is the audio file link which includes an Index of titles as a PDF. Many if not most of the titles are in the Drop Box. Learn from the pros as to what this music sounds like, the right tempos etc.

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

Musicapralis704

----------


## Mandophile

just updated and uploaded the Italian audio file Index. Little by little I am trying to fill in the missing titles or recordings. Sorry for any inconvenience. Hope you're enjoying the dances, too!  Just uploaded Vicari playing on the Columbia label "Allegria in Montagna."

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

Musicapralis704

----------


## Mandophile

Not since September have I updated the Index for the combined folders. See attached.

One new and enchanting composition (intermezzo-serenata) from the Hero on Bleecker Street, "Sogno D'Autunno", added to the Cardilli folder. Dedicated to his 'figlia' Vittoria, it was probably a vain attempt to win her affection in an ugly separation between Cardilli's wife and Cardilli. She took the daughter and Cardilli, the son. While they never divorced (you simply can't do that!), the estrangement got worse with his wife "living in sin" with a much younger man.  :Disbelief:

----------

DavidKOS, 

Musicapralis704

----------


## Mandophile

The book launch at Volpi's in downtown Petaluma on my birthday was a delight. Mandolinists came out and a grand daughter of Maestro Luigi Canoro. It was such a delight to meet Shelley Diamond and her Italian mandolin-playing boyfriend. I know so many descendants in the virtual world as a result of my research but to meet someone is rare. As mentioned in my HEROES book, Canoro's internment was a couple of miles from where my mother lived. As a result of Shelley's hard work, a beautiful photo of his placque appears at the end of his chapter. It honors the best composer in the book...the songbird of Naples! 

see attached photo

----------

DavidKOS, 

Musicapralis704

----------


## Mandophile

It has been several months since I added anything to the Drop Box. The final push to get HEROES published took every ounce of energy. I'm happy to say that these new titles are ALL TESIO! They were in sad shape and could not have endured any additional handling. As a result, they were scanned with great caution and required special care. 

THE UPDATED INDEX --as attached-- contains six new titles. Tesio was in the early stages of building his mandolin music catalog (and would reissue titles with Century as they became best selling titles. While the older generation of mandolinists was nearly extinct and the Belle Epoque waned, one might have been able to find these titles via European publishers but Tesio's arrangements remained a rich resource. He was so careful after the copyright office nearly shut him down (details in my HEROES book!) that he made darn sure he covered himself. You'll note his conscientious record and adherence to the rules of copyright on the title pages.   Enjoy these additions to the Drop Box. 

TESIO FOLDER LINK
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ge77nkdb8...7XP6wylRa?dl=0

NEW INDEX ATTACHED

West Point March (M1 only)
Tre Amici Trio
Treno Lampo Trio  Marucelli
Bridal polka M1  Carosio
Squilli di Udine Trio  (there are several Faruzzi in the Drop Box--all are a cut above!)
Chrysanthemum  (M1 only)  Sartori

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS

----------


## mandoisland

Hi Sheri,

Here is the Tarantella Siciliana by Giuseppe Tarantola from your archive, the mandolin trio from the O. Pagani edition:




I have started searching for recordings by Tarantola and I Quattro Siciliani - great stuff!

----------

DavidKOS, 

Mandophile, 

Martucci

----------


## DavidKOS

> Hi Sheri,
> 
> Here is the Tarantella Siciliana by Giuseppe Tarantola from your archive, the mandolin trio from the O. Pagani edition:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have started searching for recordings by Tarantola and I Quattro Siciliani - great stuff!


That's very fine fingering work!

However it sounds a slight bit German style to me - no tremolos on the longer notes. Now, I understand this tune doesn't have many long notes, but listen to the interpretation on this tarantella, and hear that she puts some tremolo on the ending pitches.




I keep bringing this issue up because I love this music and love that folks are playing these tunes....but just like Irish music sounds best with the "nyah" and appropriate ornamentation like rolls and cuts, Italian mandolin music is dry and non-Italian sounding senza tremolo.

Nice sounding bowlback, too.

https://www.amazon.com/siciliani-str.../dp/B01M8HI4RB



Did you get this recording yet?

----------

Bruce Clausen, 

Jairo Ramos Parra

----------


## Mandophile

Fugazotto did a great job cataloging and we spoke briefly while I was writing my Tarantola chapter. Living in Italy, she did not and still does not have much access to what we have here re: New York Italians. Anyway, it's worth it to buy the book (level of Italian should be intermediate) but you want it for its beautifully restored recordings of Tarantola's compositions. BTW, I just bought a I Quattro Siciliani on eBay (I have quite a few now) but this one has an all-Polish label and was pitched for Eastern Europeans. It is still IQS with Tarantola playing clarinet. That man had amazing lung capacity--keeping in mind that these were not recorded in segments--just one take--and if he is breathing, he seamlessly phrases and renders these rollercoaster triplets. Catalano's mando work is excellent, too.

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## mandoisland

Many of the recordings by I Quattro Siciliani are available here:

Discography of American Historical Recordings

and in the Internet Archive

I have also made a youtube playlist with some of the recordings

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

[QUOTE=mandoisland;1712138]Many of the recordings by I Quattro Siciliani are available here:

Discography of American Historical Recordings

Yes, this is an amazing resource, one that I often consulted for research. Thanks for the reminder. Sometimes we forget that it is, indeed, an worldwide internet! ;-)

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

The Drop Box links are not forever as much as we think that everything posted on the internet might be.
I'm reposting fresh links for all the latecomers--well--for everyone. I'd like everyone to start their own Drop Box folders based on the Italian music publishers. And I'd like everyone to order my HEROES book so you can play their sheet music and learn more about these mandolin publishers and players.

 and a reminder, please download this updated Index--as attached here. I'm always making repairs, additions, and corrections.
A. MATACEA  --mandolin and voice (mostly)
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/fkfrgnk12...ly4cziLQa?dl=0
A. PAOLILLI
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/dwjop3xot...NZ2FyLJJa?dl=0
A. GRAUSO
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/t0k376jaw...uaXhwIuAa?dl=0
G.B. DE STEFANO
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/i5c9sesbl...pmFWQoraa?dl=0
M.V. CARDILLI
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/b2jz8my27...RDzxLaKVa?dl=0
O. DI BELLA
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/6v7xfftvf...67_YzZ_ga?dl=0
P. PAGANI
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/zvjjf66gj...ubHJo5Uoa?dl=0
PIETRO TESIO
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ge77nkdb8...7XP6wylRa?dl=0
VINTAGE ITALIAN AUDIO FILES
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/9zhxeekpy...Zb9lDzWUa?dl=0

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

For compare and contrast purposes, it is always great fun to evaluate the various arrangements. Pignoloni was a multi-instrumentalist and I think that guitarists who question the so-called simplistic chording style will see how thoughtful he is with his arrangements.

I've just uploaded two brand new arrangements by Flaminio Pignoloni for O. Pagani. "Che Ridere"  a classic Becucci and "Under the Double Eagle" are complete trios and now reside with Pagani folder.  Now we have three versions of "Che Ridere" and four versions of "Double Eagle."

I've updated the Index at 6:50P so please update with most recent attached Index. Thx

----------


## Jim Garber

> I'd like everyone to start their own Drop Box folders based on the Italian music publishers.


Sheri: I am not exactly sure how to do this. I have multiple folders in my Dropbox that just showed up there from various folks. Any clues on how to do this?

I do get alerts when folders change so would Dropbox do that automatically?

I see that there is the option to "Save to My Dropbox." I guess that is what you mean?

--------
Yes! That worked. I guess you have to do it folder by folder. It would be nice to have them all in one folder but they show up separately mixed with all my other folders.

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

Hmmm. You bring up good points, Jim. I segregate publishers...it's the only sane thing to do but others feel differently. I think some like to see all the titles clustered, others prefer that a specific arranger or composer should stay with his publisher.
When I said 'save to your dropbox' I think I meant that as a generic term. ;-)

BTW, just uploaded Becucci's Telefono waltz to the Italian Audio Folder. Recorded Easter 1971, Norman Giorno Calapristi is about 17, playing mando and his uncle Joe Grosso on guitar. Using the Tesio edition. I also updated the excel spreadsheet.

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## DavidKOS

> Hmmm. You bring up good points, Jim. I segregate publishers...it's the only sane thing to do but others feel differently..


From a musicologist's POV, it _is_ the sane thing.

As a player, sometimes I'd rather list everything by alphabetical title. If I played a lot of dances again, I might group them by dance genre.

----------


## Jim Garber

Hey, exciting news—for me, at least. My copy of _Italian Mandolin Heroes in America_ arrived just a few minutes ago. I know many others have this beautiful book already. Very impressive, Sheri. I look fwd to reading it.

----------

Mandophile

----------


## mandoisland

Another great tune from Sheri's archive - Tra Veglia e Sonno - it's also featured in _Italian Mandolin Heroes in America_.

Two versions:

Tra Veglia e Sonno - Suzuki bowlback




Tra Veglia e Sonno - Washburn M3SBR Jethro Burns

I got this mandolin back from a friend who had bought it from me ca. 20 years ago
I just put new strings to the mandolin and thought that the sound would fit for the Italian American Mazurka.




I have made one change in the second mandolin part and filled the empty measures of the guitar part to make it possible to play this with my looper. Of course I would prefer to play this life with a real trio.

Which mandolin version do you like better?

----------

DavidKOS, 

Jairo Ramos Parra, 

Mandophile

----------


## Mandophile

This story of recovery and future restoration comes from Luigi Giorno's grandson, Norman. It is one of the many actual investigations that have been launched over the course of the past few years while Norman and I worked on "saving Italian civilization" from the barbarians! LOL! Truly, so much of the Italian mandolin repertoire was slipping through the cracks and disappearing. I am so thankful to Norman and to Donna, a cousin) and VE (Victor Emmanuel) for rescuing the last vestiges of a prolific era in dance music. This was like an archeaological dig in the bowels of a dank, muddy cellar where Italian musicians would rehearse on Baxter Street in the Bowery. SEE ATTACHED PHOTO of the building that currently houses "Whiskey Tavern" is on Baxter Street and the entrance is around the back where they found the subterranen depository of rehearsal dance music.

I've edited his email for the sake of clarity only. 

"Yes, VE was digging---literally in a broken cardboard box covered with spiderwebs and plaster dust--(we all had masks and gloves on)-- and pulled out a large black leather folder that split and crumbled when he tried to open it. Inside was a mix of about 30 or more mixed Violin. Mandolin--mainly M2 pieces , an accordion piece by Pietro Deiro--10 pages. Mauro V. Cardilli piano arrangement of the "Royal Italian March."

Inside of a broken piano bench in another corner (the legs sitting in water)--I found a pile of O. Pagani and O. DiBella Band sets and a complete (band) score "uncut"---a Canoro arrangement of a march published by DiBella.

"Cuore D'Artista"-Marcia Sinfonica--and parts----of so many others also composed and arranged by Canoro and a few by Gioè!

We were down there for about 2 hours making sure we boxed and bagged it all--- then went upstairs into his grandsons tenement to cleanup--Believe me we needed it. We had even brought a change of clothes. I was sure we would need them. We dropped off all of those clothes with a Chinese cleaner and VE will  bring them back down to us on Wednesday.

Donna went up to the Dakota while we were down that cellar and later took a cab back down to Canal street to meet up with us.

By weeks end they were going to start gutting that building. NOTHING would have survived I'm sure !"

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## brunello97

Amazing story, Sher, from the frontlines in "saving Italian mandolin civilization".....Thanks for sharing. 
And for all the hard work, of course!
Brings to mind Robert Edsel's book "Saving Italy".  Like his "Monumnents Men" but just focused on the Italian peninsuela. Great book with lots of unexpected heroes and villains.
Highly recommended....
Maybe a similar documentary to be made on your work?
Mick

----------

DavidKOS, 

Mandophile, 

Musicapralis704

----------


## Mandophile

Yes, I've read the books and you've read my mind. I already know that I want John Turturro to direct and star in it. I'd cast him as Tafarella! I've not thought about the other composers but I'd like to scout Naples and Catania to find some authentic musicians who'd play the music in various episodic flashbacks. I guess I'll have to write the screenplay now!

...LATEST COMMUNIQUE and UPDATE from the FRONTIER
"At the moment---I've found 28 distinct and complete band parts for full concert band.
There may be more instruments parts here, but at the moment that's what I've come up with !!!! Will keep you posted thru the week !

This Canoro band arrangement of his composition (as attached here) I carried down with me on the train----much too precious to leave up in NYC until Wednesday or Thursday when VE brings the rest of the crates down."

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

Musicapralis704

----------


## Mandophile

When my HEROES book began to take shape, gosh, 4-5 years ago, I had to decide on the geographical areas where the Italian communities were significant enough. I purposely left Chicago out for several reasons. I could not find enough Italian composers or arrangers to justify the distraction in my narrative. I felt badly. My grandparents lived there before they moved out to the San Francisco Bay Area. I could not find any Italian mandolin publishers at all and frankly, to seal the tomb, I could not find any Italians working on mandolin trios (composing or arranging).  Well, except for one! His name is Emilio Calamara, a significant harp guitarist and his mandolin playing wife Nettie. To make a very long story short (don't worry you will get the long story--I'm close to finishing it) but suffice to say that I knew that after the book was done (phew!) I would find the time to investigate some of the mysterious parts of his life. Little did I know that  after four months of intense discovery, I have unraveled one of the most fascinating of all biographies. it is particularly riviting because he married a mandolinist and I have some photos (at least one never seen before) and have benefited from the generosity and kindness of two fellas who made me an offer I could not refuse. I'm pleased to say that when it is uploaded and ready for devouring, I will post the link here and I will possibly make it available for download at Academia. 
  The very special (and most unexpected) surprise came today in the mail. I had order some sheet music and had no idea what it would actually be. I was blown away. This piece of music (now in the MISC folder) looked like something written during vaudeville but it turned out not to be...and I'm so glad that it isn't. It is, in fact, THE EARLIEST MANDOLIN TRIO in America. Yep. While it isn't the earliest mandolin trio composed by an Italian in America, it is the first mandolin trio arranged and published. Before De Stefano's and before Tesio, this one was published in the final months of 1895. 
  I'm celebrating Emilio Calamara and I deeply apologize to him for not believing enough in the Chicago story to include with the other HEROES! My new story will make it up to him and I promise I have done justice to his life--cut short in such a brutal way.
  Stay tuned! and I hope you enjoy this new piece. One more mind-blowing fact about this title--it is a TANGO! This really blew my mind! I have some theories about this but that will have to wait. The composer is Thomas J. Rohas and I know next to nothing about him--but his sheet music (some) resides in the presidential library of Rutherford B. Hayes.  Now there's a president we can all get behind! ;-)

New title: "Good Evening, Miss"  Trio arr by Calamara
MISC FOLDER
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/co16hc6i5...3y9iXmSla?dl=0

----------

DavidKOS, 

Musicapralis704

----------


## DavidKOS

> When my HEROES book began to take shape, gosh, 4-5 years ago, I had to decide on the geographical areas where the Italian communities were significant enough. I purposely left Chicago out for several reasons. I could not find enough Italian composers or arrangers to justify the distraction in my narrative.


I assume the same could be said for New Orleans, which has had Italian and Sicilian immigration since the early 1800's. Although there is eveidence of mandolin activity in New Orleans, it seems most of the Italian/Sicilian musicians went into band music; indeed the first recorded jazz was by a band led by a Sicilian.

----------

Mandophile, 

Musicapralis704

----------


## Mandophile

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oz0fk3G7upQ 

Yes, this might appear off-topic but since we're talking about Sicilians~ and Dave and I share that trait!

Firsts for Sicilians! LOVE IT! Thanks, Dave! Made my day! I had no idea "Tiger Rag" was written bySicilian La Rocca! My first memory of it is in high school marching band. Little did I know back then! So...first jazz recording: Sicilian-led jazz band. First Hawaiian steel guitar recording: Sicilian (Calamara~just to give everyone a sneak peek)!

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/uapraiupj...rq2Pwg2Ia?dl=0

This link will take you to the Method Books folder: Gavitti, Pignoloni, and Tesio. Each can be invaluable assistance to the guitarist who accompanies (and to mandolinists) seeking a consistent and dependable chord patterns, correct voicings, and the Italian touch! I would download Pignoloni's small booklet and strongly suggest that Tesio's method be examined in light of his love for Cristoforo. As to Gavitti, I don't know very much about him and was not able to include him in the HEROES book.  

Hope you're enjoying the beginning to a lovely summer.

----------

Christopher Stetson, 

DavidKOS, 

Musicapralis704

----------


## Jim Garber

I love the title of Tesio's book: "Complete Musical Catechism."

----------

DavidKOS, 

Mandophile, 

Musicapralis704

----------


## Mandophile

http://harpguitars.net/blog/2019/06/bohmania/      You can download the stories by Gregg and by me. 

I'm so excited to finally be able to share with all cafe members and guests. After HEROES was published, I put together the threads that I had left behind and found more as I deepened my research. Piecing together the rare clues and very few documents, and with the help of wonderful friends I've met on MandoCafe, I give you an intriguing Chicago story of two musicians who fell in love.

The Calamara story is now published on line at Gregg Miner's website. Once you click, you'll see the parallel stories --his wonderful compare and contrast analysis of the harp guitars and my story about the Calamara couple --mandolinist Nettie and harp guitar player Emilio. 

Light those fireworks! get your refreshing glass of prosecco and enjoy the fried calamara!  Happy Fourth! Sheri

----------

DavidKOS, 

Musicapralis704

----------


## Edster

Hi Jim.
i couldn't get dropbox to work on my machine but, I checked out your soundcloud. Sogno Di Bimba was great. What did you use for the backing, it was a Bass right?

----------


## Mandophile

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/9zhxeekpy...Zb9lDzWUa?dl=0
ITAIAN VINTAGE AUDIO RECORDINGS

To celebrate five yea(yesterday!) since I started this thread, I want to celebrate the fabulous Italian mandolinists and guitarists.
Just added three new titles--all recorded on a metal disc and recorded within a block of the old Di Bella store on 116th.
These were labeled "Luigi Giorno Trio": NEW TITLES:
  Amore e Follia (Caropresi)
  Trionfo dei Mandolinisti (Canoro)
  Vitina maz  (Greco)

Thank you to everyone for helping to preserve the music. A big shout out to Mike Guggino! practicing at home on Caropresi maz. I'm really looking forward to seeing/hearing him and the Dawg next Sunday, July 21 when they come to my backyard--at Sonoma State! YIPPEE!!
p.s. I'll be uploading a new recording index later today. Stay tuned!  Big shout out to Normanno!

----------

DavidKOS, 

Musicapralis704

----------


## Musicapralis704

And yes---the mandolin being played by my Grandfather Luigi Giorno on Amore è Follia --Mazurka by" G. Caropresi is indeed the one featured on the cover of Sheri's book. After 100yrs this mandolin from Italy is alive and well and still residing with me here in Germantown in Philly and still receives visitors, ethnomusicoligists, and assorted italophiles throughout the year ! If it could only talk ......."Tante Serenate sotto le finestre"......

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

A new Cardilli title (a waltz composed by the Maestro himself) "Segreto del Cuore" now resides in the CARDILLI FOLDER

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/b2jz8my27...RDzxLaKVa?dl=0

UPDATED INDEX is attached here with new title. 

Thanks, Normanano! I can't wait to try it out.

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

Musicapralis704

----------


## Mandophile

MUSIC CATALOGS FOLDER 
   I just uploaded a Cardilli music catalog, probably published around 1911. It is a thematic catalog with the latest
(mostly) Neapolitan canzone and includes his mandolin trios. I only recently found it on eBay so was unable to draw on
it for my Cardilli chapter in HEROES. Note: Cardilli's catalog is 42 pages and it measures only 4 1/2" by 7" so I scanned two pages
at a time.  Here's the link:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/g2slmtau8...8U_0uC-Ba?dl=0

----------

DavidKOS, 

Musicapralis704

----------


## Mandophile

Guggino shreds it with the Dawg!
Steep Canyon Rangers and Grisman (Green Music Center 7-21-2019)
OK to download! What a phenomenal afternoon!

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/dgh3vph0f...SXfB9Qwca?dl=0

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

Musicapralis704

----------


## Musicapralis704

Great post, photos, and musical snippets of Grisman and his group! I've been a fan of his ever since I first saw the film "King Of The Gypsies" way back in 1978 ! What a beautiful musical score he created-- along with Stephane Grappelli for this film ! Such passionate, evocative music-- so much like the beautiful minor keys and and harmonies that appear in so much of our beloved Sicilian, and Southern Italian ballo liscio music. A film well worth seeing and listening to if you've never seen it !

----------


## Mandophile

Grisman was sitting in with the Steep Canyon Rangers...briefly and then they did the finale together. It was such a great day to hear two of my fav mandolinists united! I'll have to check out the film...as I've never seen it! Grappelli and Cipolla played together on a Grisman album...way back.

----------


## mandoisland

I have just uploaded a new video for Sentimento Notturno (Nocturne Thoughts) , by Prof. L. Canoro, published in 1928 by A. Paolilli's Music Co. from Sheri's dropbox archive. A very nice tune in e minor, very easy guitar part, nice second mandolin.

----------

DavidKOS, 

Jairo Ramos Parra, 

Mandophile, 

Musicapralis704

----------


## Mandophile

Just uploaded Canoro's guitar part for "La Napoletana" mazurka. It's in the Di Bella folder.
Also updated the Index with recent corrections and it shows #151 as a complete trio. (SEE ATTACHED INDEX)
If you have any questions, feel free to contact me via mandophile or this thread. Thanks everyone.

----------

DavidKOS, 

Musicapralis704

----------


## Musicapralis704

Thanks so much for adding this mussing G part-- fir this classic mazurka composed by Maestro Canoro and dedicated to his daughter Marietta !! Mille Grazie Sheri !

----------


## Mandophile

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/9zhxeekpy...Zb9lDzWUa?dl=0

Italian Vintage Audio Recordings --various

just updated with new recording of Canoro's La Dolce Cristina.

See attached PDF of the titles to see what is in the Drop Box folder.
 If you want to familiarize yourself with the ballo liscio dance tradition,  this is a great way to get started. 
  Happy Harvest Moon!

----------

DavidKOS, 

Musicapralis704

----------


## Mandophile

just added a September 1954 recording made at Bella Napoli on Mulberry Street. Luigi Giorno from Germantown, PA. and his M2, Joe G. and Tony C on guitar.  "Niagara" was published by Tesio. You can follow along with the complete trio available in the Tesio folder. An updated index of titles is attached here.

Caveat: an annoying woman talks in the background, it's tolerable but I thought I should warn you!

The celebratory mood was evident due to this trip to Manhattan and the final return of Trieste under Italian rule. Some of you who bought my HEROES book know how important the Irredentist movement was (after WW1 and after WW2). Many titles from these publishers were political in nature and while this title "Niagara" probably refers to the Canadian falls, the mood was that of redeeming one more piece of lost property that both the wars' peace treaties stole from Italy. 

p.s. refer to previous post for the Vintage Italian Recording folder link. :Coffee:

----------

DavidKOS, 

Musicapralis704

----------


## Mandophile

PIANO ROLLS FOLDER:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ai5w4idsh...-4eq3D1Ra?dl=0
  I just uploaded a live performance on a pianola, a 1904 Polyphon Mechanical Player Piano, performed by Norman Giorno-Calapristi, in an old theater near the Galleria Umberto, Naples, in 1991. This new audio recording is Canoro's "I Figlia d'Italia." You can still hear the pianola's tambourine-drum which was in playable condition; however, the mandolin was no longer attached to the piano. The Piano Rolls folder has today's updated index of titles (piano renderings based on the mandolin trios). 

MISCELLANEOUS FOLDER (Sheet music)
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/co16hc6i5...3y9iXmSla?dl=0 

  In addition, I've uploaded an easy to read PDF of "Tarantella Luzzitana" a public domain tarantella from Calabria as performed by Giorno-Calapristi's grandfather, Luigi Giorno in Germantown, Philadelphia, August 1954. Posted here as an attachment.

ITALIAN VINTAGE AUDIO RECORDINGS (MANDOLIN)
  with Giorno playing the Tarantella Luzzitana
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/9zhxeekpy...Zb9lDzWUa?dl=0

----------

brunello97, 

Cobalt, 

DavidKOS, 

Joe Bartl

----------


## Mandophile

A hundred years ago, a group of citizens reorganized the Klan from the Reconstruction era. They chose the Thanksgiving holiday to announce their reinvigorated formation. WWI kept people focused on that catastrophe but by 1921, it was clear that this disruptive, insidious movement needed to be quashed. 

This unpublished manuscript of the "Koo [sic] Klux Klan Oath" composed by Luigi Canoro in late 1921 with lyrics by Joseph Lazzopina appears to be a parody of one of the marching songs. Canoro seems to have published it for Violin and Piano but only the Violin part with lyrics has survived. Lazzopina's great sense of humor comes through on the lyrics. 

While it certainly would not have appeared in a ballo liscio set list--at least I highly doubt that--it may well have been heard in an Italian Macchiette Napoletane or a vaudevillian style theater in the Bowery or elsewhere.

My Canoro chapter in "Italian Mandolin Heroes in America" eludes to this piece by name but at the time of publishing, it was only known by title. Nothing existed to confirm or deny its meaning. I'm so glad that I did not jump to any conclusion as it turned out to be a scathing spoof on the damaging silliness of this group of citizens. 

Sit back and have a great laugh with the lyrics. The Oath is housed in the Miscellaneous folder but is attached here along with the updated Index.    :Coffee:

----------

Beanzy, 

DavidKOS, 

Joe Bartl, 

Musicapralis704

----------


## Musicapralis704

Polyphon--1914 Electric/Player Pianola with Built-in Mandolin Mechanism!

This unique type of player piano (made in Germany by Polyphon Co.)---its marketing aimed principally for the Neapolitan theatres, musical community, and families of means. It could also be played manually if desired.

Polyphon and Co. were the publishers of much of the music for the beloved annual "Piedigrotta"--Festivals held each September throughout Naples and neighboring "comuni" of the region of Campania.

The Fall 1914 issue of the magazine that featured the ad for this piano sold at the prestigious "Emilio Gennarelli and Co"- in the Monteoliveto neighborhood of Napoli went for "only"-- a mere 3.500 Lire!!!!!! And they had a beautiful, full, and rich sound to them!!

I played on one of these few remaining pianos while in Napoli in Sept of 1991 and even though on its last leg sorely in need of  repairs--its beauty and essence still came thru!  A hefty sum for an average Neapolitan working family of the day----!!

The magazine issue is a treasure in itself --a veritable treasure--trove of many of the well known "canzonette napoletane"--of the day all richly arranged for either piano, mandolin, and vocal accompaniment.

I will post them all for downloading when I am finished scanning the entire issue.

In the meantime--I thought the readers and patrons might enjoy seeing this unique and interesting page from the issue.

Best wishes to all for a Buon Natale and a Prospero Anno Nuovo!

----------

Beanzy, 

raimondo

----------


## Mandophile

I'll be updating the links that take you to individual music publishers. When you see an old link, you should know that they 'expire' and eventually, they're of no use. Stay tune as I will post each publisher with his link. I strongly suggest you download all PDFs and create your own archive as one can't guarantee that the archives will always be available. 
While I've got your attention, I just wanted to wish you all a very Happy New Year! We should all be on the lookout for the invasion of the Mandalorians. I've no idea what or who they are! No, I doubt that they play mandolin.

----------

Musicapralis704

----------


## Mandophile

Salvatore Pietro (S.P.) Fachutar was one of the original "Spanish" or "Roman" Students and launched a very long and successful career after he left Maestro Carlo Curti's group. He was a v. young man in the year 1880--about 22! Fachutar's biography and lifestyle as a professional mandolinist (& evidence he was a luthier) included self-publishing of his own compositions, an all-around teacher of many instruments including piano, and later in life after he moved out of Chicago and away from Milwaukee, he ran a music studio in Aberdeen, WA but left that town after WW2, settling in Santa Cruz, CA where he established a perfumery on his property and became what we might call an herbalist, or at least, a rather well-educated perfume expert. 
He composed the popular dance genres for mandolin trio but the composition I've uploaded today is a piano score, possibly a polka as it reads as one and sounds like it to me.  Fachutar was born in Naples and brought his talents to America--and benefited from the notoriety of associating with Maestro Curti's "Roman Students."
I've updated the Drop Box Index and added "When Roses Are Blooming in Croatia" into the Miscellaneous folder.  Both are attached here.
  Happy New Year 2020!
Learn more about him: "Musical Courier" April 3, 1895, Vol. XXX-No. 15 pp 12 & 13.
(Google Books will give you the opportunity to download interview etc)

----------

Beanzy, 

Musicapralis704

----------


## Musicapralis704

Interesting and informative article. I have always been interested in learning more about Maestro "Carlos" Curti and his so-called Spanish students, so popular in the late 1800's. My grandfather and his group always included his lively composition "La Tipica"--in many of their mandolin group programs. Many Mexican bands also play versions of it.
The title, "Roses Blooming in Croatia " sounds fascinating.
Italian influence in Croatia has always been strong--especially in the port cities along the Dalmatian coast: Fiume, Zara, Spalato, and others were actually part of Italy until 1947.
Can't wait to dowload the new piece.
Thanks to Sheri for her enlightening article on the Spanish and Roman students.

----------


## Mandophile

Links expire and if you stumbled upon some defunct links, here are the current viable links identified with their folder name. Each link is a mandolin publisher. Some mandolin publishers, like Pagani, Cardilli and Di Bella diversified their mandolin listings with accordion sheet msuic. (That describes the evolution of mandolin sheet music in my new book "Italian Mandolin Heroes in America."
Paste these links in your browser and download sheet music to your own Drop Box.  Have them handy on your phone or iPad. You never know when you may need them.
         An updated Index is attached as well.

These were Italian mandolin publishers whose catalog listings morphed over the decades as they expanded into the accordion repertoire. Thanks to vaudeville!

Arturo Matacea   (many are mandolin and voice)
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/fkfrgnk12...ly4cziLQa?dl=0
Antonio Paolilli
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/dwjop3xot...NZ2FyLJJa?dl=0
Antonio Grauso
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/t0k376jaw...uaXhwIuAa?dl=0
Giovanni De Stefano
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/i5c9sesbl...pmFWQoraa?dl=0
Gaetano Leone
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/zo4r2lru4...xIeytUPLa?dl=0
  M.V. Cardilli
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/b2jz8my27...RDzxLaKVa?dl=0
  Neapolitan Canzone and Italian canzone  (usually written for voice and mandolin)
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/pxh3vxt1t...D_jlTjywa?dl=0
Miscellaneous publishers (you'll find Catalano, Gioè, Messina, Canoro, Fachutar among other musicians who founded their own publishing companies).
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/co16hc6i5...3y9iXmSla?dl=0
O. Di Bella
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/6v7xfftvf...67_YzZ_ga?dl=0
O. Pagani
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/zvjjf66gj...ubHJo5Uoa?dl=0
Pietro Tesio
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ge77nkdb8...7XP6wylRa?dl=0
Accordion Sheet Music (Miscellaneous publishers with titles derived from mandolin repertoire and arranged later by accordionists).
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/tnp17l9j6...P52_tlQ3a?dl=0
Italian Vintage Recordings of the ballo liscio dance music
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/9zhxeekpy...Zb9lDzWUa?dl=0

----------

Beanzy, 

Bren, 

DavidKOS, 

Musicapralis704

----------


## Mandophile

It is rare to find an intact orchestral score arranged for full dance/concert orchestra. In this case, the arranger of "Rondinella" is the most famous composer, Luigi Canoro. Gaetano M. Messina, the composer of this mazurka took the time and effort to ensure that his mandolin trios were professionally arranged for the dance hall crowds. It also shows the 'six-degree' of separation among these Italian musicians. Pietro Tesio, a mandolin publisher who is arguably one of the finest composers and arrangers in the mandolin _ballo liscio_ tradition, published Messina's early compositions and later, granted permission for him to publish under the Messina aegis. You'll find "Rondinella"  in the MISCELLANEOUS folder. This orchestral arrangement includes these parts: V1, V2, Viola, Cello, Flute, Clarinet, Cornet 1 & 2, Trombone, Bass, Drums & Bells.  Published in 1918, it falls under public domain and would be a terrific addition to any mandolin orchestra program. 
Lastly, what makes this find even more special is that it was found in an Italian city, not Manhattan. The birds of passage flew in both directions! 
see attached --updated index

----------

Musicapralis704

----------


## Musicapralis704

Mille Grazie!!!-- for this latest find and musical gem you are sharing with us ! I can't stress enough the importance of downloading the new links and the various publishers dropboxes to one's personal devices--to share with ithers and keep thr tradition alive !
Just 2 weekends ago,  I was at an Italian party held in a restaurant here in downtown Philly where a group of musicians from the Abruzzi region were there playing the Zampogna, a guitar and 2 cane flutes ! I was shocked when they started playing the Camporeale -Schottische--(by ear no less and very well for not ever  having the actual sheetmusic of this rare Sicilian/Scottish hybrid dance) of Maestro G. Tarantola published by O.Pagani in NYC in 1919. 
They did not have the music for it they told me-and only knew its name and were not sure of the composer. I immediately pulled out my cellphone and pulled up the entire O. Pagani dropbox collection and queued up the complete "Camporeale" Trio. I also directed them to the Audio file where a vintage recording of it also resides.---
They were ecstatic and one musician swiftly headed down the icy street to Kinkos to print it out  to bring back to Italy along with many other long lost pieces they had been searching for !
They had no idea that it was actually composed and published here in the US !
Its always a joy--when someone finally is able to obtain one of these rare and long lost pieces--that they have searching for years.
In the case of Messina's Rondinella--it was hiding out in Italy all these years--and not in some cold dark basement in Manhattan as has been the case with so much of this beloved music.
Glad to know that some of our pieces published here did make the passage to Italia at some point ! 
Normanno Giorno-Calapristi --(Germantown) -Philadelphia PA.

----------

Beanzy, 

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

Mandophile

----------


## Mandophile

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/9zhxeekpy...Zb9lDzWUa?dl=0

Just added a new polka "Marsicovetere Polka in Festa" composed by De Stefano in honor of his birthplace; it is arranged by his brother-in-law Basil Milano, and performed by Norman Giorno Calapristi (G) and Joe Grosso (M1). Transcription from Norman's grandfather Luigi Giorno which I inserted into a readable PDF. Have fun! 
New index is also in the above folder " Vintage Italian Audio recordings"

The PDF is housed in the De Stefano folder. You should find that link in a previous post. 

I was unable to upload the manuscript. will try later.  nice photo of the town attached.

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

The big music names in Italian immigrant music history! Joseph Gioè, Giuseppe Tarantola and Alessandra Sisca!  I just uploaded the sheet music, dedicated to and named for "Cordiferro." It's a polka-schottische featuring the Scottish snap. The link below takes you to Tarantola (with the Sei Mafiusi) offering his magnificent interpretation through his unmistakable full-throated clarinet.

"Cordiferro" is housed in the MISCELLANEOUS folder as it was published by Catalano.

Cordiferro was Alessandro Sisca's pseudonym. He and his brother ran a radical newspaper "Folia" and Sisca was a Neapolitan poet whose lyrics graced the sheet music that Enrico Caruso made famous in America. "Cor 'ngrato" stands at the apex of Neapolitan music shaped by the poetry of Italian immigrants such as Sisca.

Gioè sent the sheet music to Luigi Giorno's home in Germantown, Philadelphia. Giorno played not only mandolin but clarinet and saxophone in the dance ensembles he conducted. Often, the composers inscribed their sheet music with an affectionate greeting. The first mandolin part is all that survived--more than 100 years later. 


https://adp.library.ucsb.edu/index.p...743-Cordiferro

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS

----------


## brunello97

> "Cor 'ngrato" stands at the apex of Neapolitan music shaped by the poetry of Italian immigrants such as Sisca....


From Wiki.it

Un posto a parte merita la celeberrima Core 'ngrato, musicata da Salvatore Cardillo e pietra miliare della canzone napoletana. Questa potente lirica, struggente ed emozionante, è stata interpretata da moltissimi tenori di successo quali Enrico Caruso, Luciano Pavarotti, Plácido Domingo e José Carreras.

That's what I know.  Add: fisarmonica players everywhere.

Saddest song ever. Through melody and lyrics.  By a considerable margin.

Mick

----------

Mandophile

----------


## Mandophile

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qp5j02f_AIk

"Cor 'ngrato"  the most heart-wrenching passionate Neapolitan canzone.  Yours truly and my tenor Michael Van Why

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

Italian Vintage Audio folder has added a new video of a Palermo band marching during the Santa Rosalia festival (mid-July). She is invoked during times of plague and pestilence. Let's hope she performs her responsibilities during this acute period.
The LINK is at the end of this post. 

Here's a synopsis of the how the video came about--direct from Norman Giorno Calapristi:

*Sheri--Here is a short clip of a band in Palermo ( in the old  Kalsa district)-- playing part--of a beautiful typical melodious Canoro March--- "Italia Mia"---that he composed for processional band back in the early 40s--nobody here wanted to publish it by that time with that title for fear of being accused of Fascist "pro-Italy"-- leanings.....not even Di Bella or Pagani---and he tried!

So--he gave it out in manuscript form to bandleaders here and there in NY and Philly and I'm so glad he did. I have bits and pieces of it (only about 5 or 6 tattered instruments parts are left)-- 

When I went to Palermo in 1991.I gave it to my cousin Gilda who played in this band then,  who  then who gave it to the bandleader who created the missing instruments parts from the Conductors Bflat Cornet part only.----I think they did a good job on this final part--"The Trio finale"--which they all vocalize for a few bars before picking up the melody again with the instruments  to the end of the march.

Someone in NY wrote some very "pro Italy pro Savoia"- lyrics to this part which they still do not dare---- sing out loud anymore--but the people "in the know "---still know why they sing this section before playing it again. My young cousin Orlando (the young man playing the snare drum wearing the dark sunglasses behind the French horn player)-you can see towards the back of the band. His mother Gilda took the video of the band and her son, this last July at the feast of Santa Rosalia held in Palermo each July. Even crazy Palermo is a ghost town now----......they are all going crazy there--they are not indoor people ! She sent me a copy of this yesterday---at this sad time for Italy to make me recall a happier time there.

Santa Rosalia statue is in the front of the procession-- Ironically, she is invoked for protection against plagues and in times of epidemics in Sicily. This band and the people in this old neighborhood of Palermo are still very pro Savoia and monarchist. You can still see the Savoia shield and gold crowns in the hats of each one of these musicians that they wear proudly. 

It will be a very long time before they again see processions and marching bands like these going thru the ancient streets of Italy again....if ever--they better treasure these memories......for now.  Norman G-C*


Band performing from Luigi Canoro's "Italia Mia" march.  NEW INDEX of vintage recordings is in the folder. Anyone can download this folder of recordings.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/9zhxeekpy...Zb9lDzWUa?dl=0

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

The video is identified as "Festa di Santa Rosalia -- Palermo Processione"  MP4 video

----------


## Mandophile

Warm greetings 
  I'm pleased to announce some additions to the Dropbox. Alessandro Morelli's "Speranze Perdute" is arguably one of the most beloved waltzes in the ballo liscio dance tradition and it has been a popular encore on the concert stage. Complete mandolin trios have been added to each of these publishers' folders: P. Tesio; M.V. Cardilli; O. Di Bella; O. Pagani and A. Paolilli.  (In addition, Canoro's "La Bellissima" (only M1) uploaded to Paolilli folder.
  As long as you've saved the designated links to each folder in your browser, you should have no difficulty finding and downloading the new title. Each publisher presents various arrangements although some have been cribbed from early versions. I won't go into any detailed analysis here but my latest historical study will be announced soon. It covers the earliest (c. 1898) European publications of Morelli's waltz, covering more than 13 different versions & concluding in 1960 with two accordion arrangements. Once the paper is posted, you'll have access to all the sheet music in an appendix that follows the body of the paper. Stay tuned! Lots of fun coming your way!  Thank you and Stay Safe, Sheri  
 p.s. Index updated as attached.

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

Added 4 audio files to the Italian Vintage Audio recordings folder.  

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/9zhxeekpy...Zb9lDzWUa?dl=0

Index is updated. What you'll find: really old metal disc recordings taken from the 1930s, radio broadcast performances, recordings made at Italian funerals, classic recordings of the ballo liscio dances and some Giovanni Vicari recordings as well. Two of the titles were composed by the "Mozart of Chess" Frank C.A. Milano (De Stefano catalog). A life cut short but he maximized his potential. (See my Heroes book for details--he is in the De Stefano chapter).  Hope you enjoy these recordings. Feel free to download everything! 

new titles (3 from the De Stefano archives) added to the Index:
  Alba di Vittoria  (Cardilli catalog)
  Philadelphia Forever
  L'Eco Dell' Oriente  
  Il Canto Dell'Allodola

----------


## Mandophile

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/tok6c2x0i...cPHH7Qj7a?dl=0

Please visit my new Dropbox folder: Alessandro Morelli: A Monograph of his famous waltz "Speranze Perdute". 

The PDF (95 pages)  is divided into two parts: the biography of Signore Morelli, and the second part is a collection of various editions of his waltz spanning about 100 years. There are 17 different versions, most are mandolin trios, or lead sheet for mandolin or accordion. You'll find Tesio, Grauso, Di Bella, Pagani, and Paolilli versions PLUS the French and Italian sheet music that served as models for the various arrangements. There is an analysis section that lets you explore this waltz as it was published.

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

Jairo Ramos Parra, 

Leo37, 

mandoisland, 

mandopops

----------


## Mandophile

Hello! The pandemic has yielded new sheet music. While it seems that Little Italy stores are dumping excess inventory from empty buildings. Some of the sheet music was rescued by Victor Emmanuel and brought to life thanks to technology. Dumpster diving and giveaways provide opportunities to save the Italian immigrant culture. 

I've uploaded two titles in the O. Di Bella folder:
#60 includes a schottische "La Danza delle Belle" by the esteemed Luigi Canoro
and it also includes his reduction of an original score of the French national anthem
"La Marsigliese" Both these titles are complete trios.

Attached is an update Index of all the ballo liscio titles as of 10.11.2020
If you're looking for a specific title, start here. All titles are arranged in the dropbox link according to specific publishers. You must know the publisher and download titles within each publisher's folder.

Links appear in recent posts. Sometimes they stop working so let me know if there are broken links. Thanks everyone, 
  Stay safe, Sheri

----------


## Jim Garber

I might have told you this, Sheri. Many years ago when I still lived in New York City, a friend of mine bought out a pile of mandolin sheet music from O. Pagani on Bleecker. After the store closed He told me that they were bought out by another store IIRC in PA that mostly dealt with accordion players. I called the store which I think started with an H. They told me that they threw out all the mandolin music because they only cared about the accordion stuff. Oh well. There was also the descendant company of O. di Bella which also had a pile of their sheet music. They were in NJ but they wanted someone to pay some ridiculous price for the entire stock. I don’t know what happened to that place.

----------

mandopops

----------


## Mandophile

Yes, Jim. Everything you wrote is, unfortunately, true. Faith Deffner tossed out all the mandolin sheet music when Pagani closed as she was only interested in accordion sheet music.
 As far as O. di Bella's grandson, I believe Mike, Jr. has salvaged many first editions of the mandolin trio catalog but I don't believe they have a complete music catalog of the titles. the family store is in Bergenfield, NJ and for a while, it looked like they'd reissue the catalog for the centennial...alas...that never happened.

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Jim Garber

Yes! Faith Deffner was who I emailed probably 15 years ago. And that was the diBella store in NJ.

----------


## Mandophile

My "Italian Mandolin Heroes in America" book covers this somewhat bizarre transition when Theresa Costello (Pagani's owner in the final 40 years) negotiated a sale of the inventory before it closed in 1987. Faithe Deffner (an accordionist-journalist) and her husband Ernest made a business decision. What's left of it--not much at all) is run by a son now in northern Virginia. Tossing things in a dumpster seemed to be an expedient solution. When Zampiceni (a chapter in my book) closed in the early 70s, he tossed priceless Quattrociocche sheet music into a dumpster. Inexcusable, but we forget that recycling and taking things to a vintage store for consignment or whatever, were not in most people's consciousness. That's why it is so important that this sheet music is preserved digitally. Look at the pathetic state of the Nakano library--if only music had been scanned decades earlier, much of it would have been much more readable today.

----------

DavidKOS, 

mandopops

----------


## Mandophile

Two titles complete and added; the first is possibly one of the earliest examples of a ballo liscio dance. LA TIPICA by Carlo Curti. arranged by Odell and published by Carl Fischer. There are much earlier publications of this polka (Mme. Calamara in Chicago, for example)  This polka is housed in the MISCELLANEOUS FOLDER  While the M1 part is published separately, the melodic line is cued (at a different octave) in the piano score. The left hand actually performs in both the bass and treble clef (somebody must have edited it this way thinking it was easier to read but I have my doubts; however, a guitarist might find it somewhat convenient. 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/co16hc6i5...3y9iXmSla?dl=0

The second title is "La Bella di Venezia" composed and published by Philadelphia's G.B. De Stefano (in the DE STEFANO FOLDER). 




attached updated   Index (28pp)

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/pxh3vxt1t...D_jlTjywa?dl=0

This link takes you to the Neapolitan Canzone and Canto folder. I've added a new title "Tammuriata Palazzola" made famous by the art song originally composed by Falvo with lyrics by Russo. These art songs always featured a mandolinist to complement the vocalist (usually male). There are several renditions of this Arabic-influenced song on YouTube. I prefer the Antonio Sorrentino recording. Maestro Luigi Canoro published his arrangement using his own company Trionfo Music Publishing in 1924.

Updated Index attached here.

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS

----------


## brunello97

> .... I prefer the Antonio Sorrentino recording. Maestro Luigi Canoro published his arrangement using his own company Trionfo Music Publishing in 1924.


A couple of versions here:







Mick

----------

DavidKOS, 

Joe Bartl

----------


## Mandophile

I just uploaded the "Tammuriata Palazzola" tarantella (Canoro arrangement). Apologies! but I only just now realized I had uploaded the updated index but forgot to upload the dance. Enjoy! (it is housed in the Neapolitan Canzone folder). A bawdy Italian vaudeville number with numerous choruses but only the first verse is included. Will try to find the rest... 
  Stay Safe & Be Well, Sheri

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

#3 in the Di Bella music catalog "Gilda" is now complete with the missing guitar score. As always, if you tend to read chord symbols, always double check the notation as not all guitarists can be trusted to correctly convert notation to corresponding chord symbols.
 attached index is updated to acknowledge this now complete trio of "Gilda" please download.
  Stay safe & Be Well, & Feeling Thankful, Sheri

----------


## Mandophile

A classic from Ernesto Becucci, the small orchestral arrangement represents a reduced score based on E. Carosio, a popular mandolin arranger but I don't know if that means Ermenigildo or his brother Ettore; possibly De Stefano and his brother-in-law Basil Milano collaborated and fine-tuned the instrumentation. The De Stefano store was the source for these ballroom editions so popular among Philadelphia's Chestnut Hill crowd or featured at Carpenter's Dance Hall. The Second arrangement of the waltz is by Pignoloni (Pagani publisher).

"Pioggia Di Stelle" celebrates a meteoric shower usually associated with August 10 (Notte di San Lorenzo) when the Perseids put on a spectacular celestial display. I thought it fitting to announce these two arrangements of Becucci's waltz since we are entering a strong meteoric shower of the Geminids from now until December 17 (best days for viewing are Dec. 13-14). 

PDFs and INDEX are attached, and also available in the publishers' folders

*DE STEFANO Mandolin trio folder:
*
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/i5c9sesbl...pmFWQoraa?dl=0

  This link takes you to the small orchestral arrangement of Becucci's "Pioggia di Stelle."
A mandolin quartet can easily be derived and performed from the complete string quartet, and other parts can enhance the quartet (brass, and woodwind parts etc):
V1, V2, Viola, Cello, Bass, Clarinet in A; valved trumpet in A, Flute, Oboe, French horns in F, Trombone, and snare drum)

*PAGANI link for Becucci trio of "Pioggia di Stelle":
*
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/zvjjf66gj...ubHJo5Uoa?dl=0

  This trio arrangement is by Pignoloni, the finest house composer/arranger/musician at Pagani's. Keep in mind that this arrangement is not in the original (sharp) mandolin keys, rather it is set in C F & C. In fact, Pietro Deiro's accordion solo (in the accordion folder) can accompany the mandolin trio if one ignores the introduction and other bits that Deiro added. Accordion folder link resides in another thread which I just updated today.

Season's Greetings to everyone! Looking forward to 2021!  Sheri

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

here are the lyrics in both Neapolitan and Italian. Thanks, Normanno!

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

It's been a while since I've posted. So much has happened! I do hope you survived and are planning for a good year. I've added a few titles and I attach an UPDATED INDEX. Download the index, roughly 25+ pages. 

Di Bella folder: Elvira polka (M2) 1917 & renewed, 1941) 
Mauro Cardilli:  Elvira Polka Trio (probably 1910?) NEW!!  with intro, like Tesio
Tesio (while not new--it's already in his folder) Elvira polka 1913  (intro)

ELVIRA: (No, not that one!)  :Laughing: 
  Let me explain Elvira polka, composed by Antonio Cavalieri, but due to a typewriter ribbon (?) sticking the "e" became a "c". Due to a proliferation of the surname and other typos, his identity has never been known. Believe me, I spent an enormous # of hours trying to locate this guy; after all, his polka was very popular! He was a "One title wonder" but an important title because that tells us that these publishers must have enjoyed the mutually satisfying task of stealing from each other and using "interchangeable" parts, especially Mandolin 2 parts. Some publishers disguised their 'copying' by using an introduction (thus, claiming an arrangement). If you study the evolution of this borrowing, it goes well into the mid-1950s when accordion versions/arrangements took from much earlier mandolin publications. The result shows us how a musician had to make do with these mis-measured, mistyped, and mis-copied parts. They are nearly identical when compared and that's why I've uploaded the "M2" of Elvira separately so you can see the intention as initially printed in the mandolin trio dance music.  
Buyer (and Reader) Beware!!  

Something about arrangements: the Italian dance music publishers never bothered with much articulation. They left that to the musicians but the model for polkas is as follows: First & second sections were articulated in short two-measure phrases coupled with a second two-measure phrase. These notes are "staccato" or detached and usually carry a ">" accent on the final beat. The Trio or third section is always a legato (smooth) 4-measure phrase.

P.S. Mike Guggino came across these same difficulties recording "Elvira polka" in his latest Italian CD. Di Bella used an M2 Tesio part to substitute for a missing Di Bella part as that's all I had. Just figuring out the scores can make us all better musicians. Looking forward to hearing the final tracks! 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Other titles uploaded:

Pagani folder has a Neapolitan classic, 2 operatic additions and a tango--performed as mandolin solo--not a mandolin trio (M1, M2, &G):
  Tango of the Roses (M1)
  Musica Prohibita (a late Deffner publication) solo
  Pagliacci  solo

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

Joe Bartl

----------


## brunello97

"....P.S. Mike Guggino came across these same difficulties recording "Elvira polka" in his latest Italian CD....."

Thanks, Sher.  I look forward to this. 

Here's Mike with Carlo having some great fun.
Starts off alla moda and gets grassier and grassier as it goes along.

Mick

----------

DavidKOS, 

Joe Bartl

----------


## Mandophile

I can predict that grassier will not be heard in the forthcoming Italian CD. It will, however, become more garlicky and garlicky! That's my hope!!

----------


## brunello97

> I can predict that grassier will not be heard in the forthcoming Italian CD. It will, however, become more garlicky and garlicky! That's my hope!!


I guess basil isn't a grass, is it Sheri?  :Wink: 

I think the vid above with Carlo and Mike should settle once and for all that it is possible to get a convincing "chop" out of a bowlback mandolin.  

Utterly delightful and infectious playing.  The guitarist is wonderful.  Brings Pablo Hostetter's lighter than air accompaniment to mind. 

Looking forward to Mike's _musica all'agli_o.

Mick

----------

DavidKOS, 

Mandophile

----------


## Mandophile

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/co16hc6i5...3y9iXmSla?dl=0

The above link takes you to the MISCELLANEOUS PUBLISHERS. 

I've just uploaded another "Elvira". This time it is an "Elvira Mazurka" by F. Fazio. Is it Frank Fazio, the well known banjoist? YES! I went back through my Mandracchia chapter and took a look at Frank Fazio in Ancestry. The records show him as a musician in the theatre in 1915 & 1920 census. Furthermore, it turns out Giovanna Mandracchia (1855-1900) married Angelo Fazio (Frank Fazio's father). Both his parents died in 1900.

John Mandracchia (a child prodigy who wrote a symphony in his early teens) must be Fazio's cousin. Probably a sister or brother took care of John after his parents died when he was only six. That explains Mandracchia's publication of "Elvira."

Note: Leone took the care to identify the original music publisher as John Mandracchia who decided to become a physician and gave his meager music catalog listings to a fellow Brooklynite, Gaetano Leone who republished it in 1916. "Elvira" must have been a popular girl.  Well, there you have it.  See attached updated Index.  If you print it, stop at page 28. That will cover all the titles. Finding one of Mandracchia's titles is quite rare. I think it's a Sicilian mazurka. Try it out and let me know what you think.

Hope you are all doing well and keeping the music alive and well! Thanks go out to Normanno in Philly who made this new addition possible.

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

Musicapralis704, 

ukcarrie

----------


## Mandophile

Well, I'm still going to leave this as an open investigation. I can't verify with certitude if Frank Fazio is THE Frank Fazio. Stay tuned as I revise my revision! Thanks

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/fkfrgnk12...ly4cziLQa?dl=0   (ARTURO MATACEA music folder link)

  This link takes you to the vocal edition of "Speranze Perdute" and Matacea's other publications. Please keep in mind this is specifically composed and published for *SOLO MANDOLIN & VOICE.* This style of duets was well-established in the Italian theatre tradition. Someday I would love to hear a great mandolinist and a great tenor vocalist give an entire concert of these priceless and wonderful duets. 

Those of you who downloaded the huge PDF file with Morelli's biography and all the known scores of Morelli's "Speranze Perdute" (about 100+ pages), today's announcement caps off the story of his famous waltz. Whereas all the editions dating back to 1900 are instrumental arrangements, this PDF is the one and only edition of a vocal-mandolin score. Possibly, it was intended for the treacly vaudevillian songs for the Italian stage. In 1918 when Morelli died during the pandemic, a Manhattan music publisher in Little Italy published his waltz with lyrics in 1920. Poet and musician Giovanni Del Colle's composed lyrics for Morelli's waltz and it gave him immortality. If it weren't for Matacea (AKA Natale de Palma), this melody with lyrics might never have been brought into existence. 

Should you want to see the entire mandolin social history folder with related mandolin music and stories, you may search at Academia.edu where I house all my publications. Thank you, Sheri Mignano Crawford

P.S. And a big thank you goes out to Norman Giorno-Calapristi and to his grandfather Luigi Giorno who had the good sense to collect everything he could get his hands on! If it weren't for his frequent pilgrimages to Manhattan, we would know so little of this crucial time in Italian musicians after they immigrated to America.

P.S. I've attached the Matacea vocal-mandolin score to make it easier.

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

Musicapralis704

----------


## brunello97

Thanks, Sheri!

_Stelle d'or, voi soltanto potete le dir le speranze perdute d'amor. Se essa non torna mi fanno morir...._

Okay, there you have it.

Great mandolin tune, of course.  Still not sure why it is so popular at weddings. (It _is_ a good waltz for dancing.) 

Mick

----------

DavidKOS, 

Musicapralis704

----------


## Mandophile

You can never get enough of "Elvira" regardless if she's a polka or a mazurka! In this case, it's Cavalieri's polka published by Paolilli (Providence, RI). Some of you already know of the interesting transfer that took place between Canoro and Paolilli c. 1926. Not sure exactly how Elvira fit into this, since it's not a Canoro title. However, there is no indication as to who the arranger or whose catalog it came from. That should be an easy discovery by comparing/contrasting the Mandolin 2 part (which exhibits the most variation of all the parts). Could be from Di Bella?

see attached files: updated INDEX 3.2.21  -- 29 pp, landscape
Elvira polka (housed in the A. Paolilli folder) and attached here as well.

----------

DavidKOS, 

Musicapralis704

----------


## Mandophile

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/9zhxeekpy...Zb9lDzWUa?dl=0

Replying to October 21, 2018 post and to update the "Italian Vintage Recordings" folder. Two new mp4's with Vicari on mandolin & an unknown guitarist.
Giovanni Vicari plays two compositions by Vincenzo Cesarino (published with Cerabino but without the manuscripts, it is impossible to say who might have
published them). 1. Gina Mazurka 2. La Montagnola polca

These recordings have provenance. Originally recorded on metal disc somewhere in Manhattan, unknown venue. Apparently, Vicari made these recordings available to Joe Grosso, Philadelphia multi-instrumentalist. Later, Luigi Giorno's grandson (Norman) worked to convert, and then to transfer to mp4. 

NEW INDEX attached with these new titles --everything resides in the folder link as above.

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

Musicapralis704

----------


## brunello97

Thanks, Sher!  Always great to hear / discover some more Vicari.

Both those joints are taken at a pretty intense clip.

Mick

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## frankie

Both of those recordings are on an LP compilation of Vicari's recordings titled "Mandolinata" - those recordings all seem to be drawn from 78rpm recordings done by Vicari for the Harmonia and Nightingale labels, both in NYC.  I would LOVE to know who Vicari's guitarist was on these recordings and the Duo Vicari recordings on Columbia - what an ace!

----------

DavidKOS, 

Musicapralis704

----------


## Mandophile

Here's a bold but plausible answer to Frankie's inquiry about Vicari recordings. It is predicated on the notion that "overdubbing" (?) or "dubbing" started around the time that Vicari made a ton of recordings (1929).

While we might know him as a mandolinist, he recorded banjo solos and was well known as a guitarist, too. The only guitarist who recorded with Vicari was Eugenio Cibelli, a very famous conductor, vocalist, & mandolinist but Cibelli's ego was too big to not want the credits on a record. 

That leaves me with a probable answer: Vicari dubbed himself, not bothering to credit himself because he knew that the seamless recording was evidence that only he could have provided the harmonic support to his mandolin playing. 

Of course, it doesn't answer the question as to who comprised the Vicari Trio. We still don't know who the the second and third musicians were...unless...of course, Vicari played all the parts? 

One other possibility: Flaminio Pignoloni ran in these circles. He appears playing guitar on a couple of recordings with Cibelli. Pignoloni may have just been too modest about getting proper credit.

The search is on!

P.S. Without access to the recordings that Frankie mentions, I can't compare or contrast Frankie's recordings with the metal disc recordings made in Manhattan & brought to Germantown, Philly. Is it possible they were gifted to Philly's Joe Grosso, as a thank you? He played mandolin, not guitar, but maybe he helped in some way on the recordings?

----------

DavidKOS, 

Musicapralis704

----------


## DavidKOS

> Here's a bold but plausible answer to Frankie's inquiry about Vicari recordings. It is predicated on the notion that "overdubbing" (?) or "dubbing" started around the time that Vicari made a ton of recordings (1929).


That's interesting, I thought it was around the early 40's when Sidney Bechet recorded a tune playing all the instrument parts, that overdubbing was developed. Was overdubbing used that early on ?

----------

Mandophile, 

Musicapralis704

----------


## frankie

> Was overdubbing used that early on ?


I think that's unlikely, except in some experimental context - these Harmonia and Nightingale sessions were probably anything but experimental, being basically local, budget labels.  I do have examples of tunes where Vicari is playing Hawaiian guitar, and then appears to switch to mandolin or regular guitar - on those sessions, he probably made double rate!  There are other sessions where Vicari provides guitar backup for the Ukrainian mandolinist Joseph Davidenko (also sessions where Cibelli backed him up, sometimes in duet with Alfredo).

Vicari was definitely an excellent and well-rounded guitarist, and I imagine he was pretty demanding of his accompanists.  The guitarist on the Harmonia/Nightingale recordings doesn't sound like E. Cibelli to me at all.  On these later recordings, it sounds like someone steeped in both Italian music and the pop harmony of the day, and NYC would have been simply awash with excellent guitarists of Italian heritage at this point.  It could have been someone we know about (Al Valenti, maybe?), or someone that Vicari knew from his other professional engagements, whose name we might never know for sure.

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

Jairo Ramos Parra, 

Mandophile, 

Musicapralis704

----------


## Mandophile

MATACEA FOLDER  (to download new title) 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/fkfrgnk12...ly4cziLQa?dl=0

Attached updated Index to all publishers' titles.

It has been several years since I modified the Arturo Matacea folder (AKA Natale Di Palma). This multitalented music publisher specialized in vocal-mandolin entertainment for the Italian theater (macchietta). The newly uploaded "Vulimmo a Dalmazzio e Durazzo", published in February 1919, advocated the Irredentist theme and demanded that the Italian cities be returned to their rightful owners: Italy! As usual, for Italian theater, it is composed for tenor and mandolin accompaniment. It is allegedly composed by Di Capua (who had died in 1917). It is very likely that Matacea seized on an original Di Capua (O Sole Mio) composition, changed the title and added Calandra's lyrics to suit the title. Keep in mind that the U.S. did not belong or adhere to the international copyright convention's rulings.  Sorry, TMI!  

Thank you to Norman Giorno-Calapristi for discovering this document!

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

Musicapralis704

----------


## Musicapralis704

And thank you Sheri for your posting and summary of this rare piece from my grandfather's collection. Such a revealing and pivotal piece in the turn of the century Italian"Irredentist" and "Macchietta" tradition here in the small theatres in Philadelphia and NYC Little Italies. These lyrics  almost always in the Neapolitan dialect really pack a punch--as anyone who can read or understand Neapolitan can see. They really have some choice words to say to the Emperor of Austria-Hungary who they refer to irreverenyly as ",,Carluccio"..... as they DEMAND the lands along the Dalmatian coast (present day Croatia) and Durazzo in Albania be annexed to the Kingdom of Italy.

The lively tarantella like rythm and dance in 6/8 time made it an instant hit in the Italian theatres and Sunday afternoon mando/voce, and piano sessions in many an after dinner parlor recital in the Italian homes here in Philadelphia and NYC. Matacea was at his best when promoting and publishing these kinds of titles. This was most likely drawn from one of the many Neapolitan songs and dances in the DiCapua repertoire  Think 'O Sole Mio  Serenata d'  'e Rrose,  Maria Marì, and others. I hope to find more of these rare Neapolitan/ Matacea gems as I continue to soft thru my grandfathers collection. 




> MATACEA FOLDER  (to download new title) 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/fkfrgnk12...ly4cziLQa?dl=0
> 
> Attached updated Index to all publishers' titles.
> 
> It has been several years since I modified the Arturo Matacea folder (AKA Natale Di Palma). This multitalented music publisher specialized in vocal-mandolin entertainment for the Italian theater (macchietta). The newly uploaded "Vulimmo a Dalmazzio e Durazzo", published in February 1919, advocated the Irredentist theme and demanded that the Italian cities be returned to their rightful owners: Italy! As usual, for Italian theater, it is composed for tenor and mandolin accompaniment. It is allegedly composed by Di Capua (who had died in 1917). It is very likely that Matacea seized on an original Di Capua (O Sole Mio) composition, changed the title and added Calandra's lyrics to suit the title. Keep in mind that the U.S. did not belong or adhere to the international copyright convention's rulings.  Sorry, TMI!  
> 
> Thank you to Norman Giorno-Calapristi for discovering this document!

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

Di Capua wrote about 80+ tarantella-based canzone. You've got your work cut out for you, Norman! We can eliminate the obvious titles!

----------

DavidKOS, 

Musicapralis704

----------


## Mandophile

Here's the link to the Pietro Tesio folder with two new titles: "El Dorado" (Ferraro) and "Toujours on Jamais" (Waldteufel)  These new titles were found in Rudy Cipolla's "Trio Argentine" archives. I'm working on scanning the sheet music his trio played in the 1930s. In the meantime, here are two titles straight out of ballo liscio but used for Rudy's trio in the 1930s.
Pietro Tesio link to his folder with the new titles.
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ge77nkdb8...7XP6wylRa?dl=0

Updated publishers' index attached (about 30pp excel spreadsheet).

As you may already know, links are not eternal. If you find a broken link, let me know.
I am going to create new, fresh links as it has been quite a while. Keep in mind that all the titles are arranged by publisher and each publisher has his own folder in the Dropbox. You must have the Index to be able to find the exact title.

----------

Musicapralis704

----------


## Mandophile

ITALIAN MANDOLIN TRIO PUBLSIHERS  Please put these links in your browser. Everything can be downloaded. Trouble? please send pm explaining difficulty. A BIG THANK YOU goes out to all the musicians who've been enjoying playing this music. Looking forward to hearing this music for generations to come.

AVOID USING OLD LINKS, THEY EXPIRE! The updated index must be used to locate titles. EVERYTHING IS BY MUSIC PUBLISHER! (see previous post #616)


*A.MATACEA* --specialized in Italian theatre and Irredentist vocal music (voice with mandolin)
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/fkfrgnk12...ly4cziLQa?dl=0
*A. PAOLILLI* --Providence, RI
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/dwjop3xot...NZ2FyLJJa?dl=0
*A. GRAUSO* --luthier and publisher
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/t0k376jaw...uaXhwIuAa?dl=0
*G.B. De STEFANO* -Philadelphia, earliest publisher of mandolin family
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/i5c9sesbl...pmFWQoraa?dl=0
*G. LEONE*- Brooklyn's Sicilian publisher
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/zo4r2lru4dprp8ingle
*MISCELLANEOUS MANDOLIN PUB*
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/co16hc6i5...3y9iXmSla?dl=0
  These are not odds & ends, rather significant but smaller Italian publishers who distributed or played a role in distributing sheet music to the West Coast.   
*M.V. CARDILLI* --versatile publisher and composer for mandolin and piano
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/b2jz8my27...RDzxLaKVa?dl=0
*O. Di BELLA* -- arguably the most significant publisher for mandolin
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/6v7xfftvf...67_YzZ_ga?dl=0
*O. PAGANI* -the most significant publisher for band, accordion and mandolin
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/zvjjf66gj...ubHJo5Uoa?dl=0
*P. TESIO* one of the most versatile publishers who went beyond the box, publishing Greek music etc
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ge77nkdb8...7XP6wylRa?dl=0
*GREEK (TESIO)*  Tesio published Eastern European (Greek) music--this link takes you to the sheet music.
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/5byi722tw..._WDGueRHa?dl=0
*CENTURY MUSIC PUB.* 1903-1904 only (NOT ITALIAN, rather American)
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/nqsw18aai...B8rnD3--a?dl=0

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

mandopops, 

Musicapralis704

----------


## Jim Garber

> *G. LEONE*- Brooklyn's Sicilian publisher
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/zo4r2lru4dprp8ingle


Sheri: I think this link is in error. I believe this is the correct one, but correct me if I am wrong. 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/zo4r2lru4...xIeytUPLa?dl=0

I had upgraded my Dropbox so it would automatically update when you added more but I decided to opt out of paying $120 per year for the convenience. Granted your archive is worth every penny but it does add up over the years.  :Smile:

----------

DavidKOS, 

Musicapralis704

----------


## Mandophile

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/zo4r2lru4...xIeytUPLa?dl=0   Leone's correct link

Hmmmm. that's weird. Yes, you're right. Post #617 with link to Leone takes you to nowhere. Yes, the link in #618 is correct.

----------

DavidKOS, 

Jim Garber, 

Musicapralis704

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Sheri, congrats on the recognition you received in the new episode of the Mandolins and Beer podcast #94 with Mike Guggino and Barrett Smith about their new album _Mia Dolce Farfalla_

----------

brunello97, 

danielpatrick, 

DavidKOS, 

mandopops, 

Musicapralis704

----------


## Mandophile

Thank you Scott and kudos to Guggino & Barrett for bringing this project to fruition! It was at least four years ago when Mike and I jammed at Volpi's Italian restaurant and met for the first time. We ran through the "Mandolin Melodies" book and vaguely talked about a CD. With a very challenging year or so, I hope "Mia Dolce Farfalla" advances the notion that Italian immigrant mandolinists were brilliant, competent composers. Now we can all learn about their considerable contributions to the development of Italian music in America. Mille Grazie! Plus, it's a great interview!

----------

brunello97, 

danielpatrick, 

DavidKOS, 

mandopops, 

Musicapralis704

----------


## Mandophile

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/9zhxeekpy...Zb9lDzWUa?dl=0 

Don't forget that many of these titles are housed as mp3 & mp4 recordings in the Dropbox.
The above link takes you to these vintage recordings! There's an index telling you the year it was recorded and who recorded it. ENJOY!

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

mandopops, 

Musicapralis704

----------


## Mandophile

I just uploaded "Delirio D'Amore" and updated Index (see attached). The Giorno Trio recorded it in September 1951 outside a balcony window in Philadelphia. There is a long romantic balcony tradition in Italian mandolin playing that dates back to Naples. In this case, the father of the bride (Luigi Giorno and his musical partners) appeared the night before the wedding to serenade her with a medley of songs. This evening soirée included Onofrio Di Bella's mazurka that is heard as a recurring theme on Mike Guggino's CD

Keep this in mind while you're listening. Giorno set up a microphone and dangled it from the 3rd floor above the bride. Ran downstairs to join his colleagues and someone pushed the button on the evening serenade. (BTW, I talk about this tradition in "Mandolins, Like Salami."

The haunting melody you hear on Mike's new CD resided in his grandfather's long memory and is, in fact, the opening strains of Di Bella's mazurka. Thanks to Norman Giorno-Calapristi for his instant recall.

Go to that Dropbox link where you'll find about 75 recordings to download. These date back to very early (primitive) recordings and some more recent ones in variations locations: Germantown, PA; Italian radio; Manhattan's Di Bella store; Caffe Trieste, San Francisco

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

mandopops, 

Musicapralis704

----------


## brunello97

Great story, Sheri....I don't recall it from MLS but will go back and find it.

Fun mazurka, too.  Going to add that to the posse right away.

Thanks!

Mick

----------

DavidKOS, 

Mandophile, 

Musicapralis704

----------


## Mandophile

This weekend, actually July 11, 2014 this thread became active! seven years ago! Unbelievable! And what is even more exciting to me is how those musicians who've been outside the Italian dance tradition are now playing and promoting it. Moreover, those at Mandolin Café who might have thought there was little interest in village dances in America are now discovering that Italian immigrant composers rock! 210,00 hits and climbing! Thanks go to all those who post, download and share this music around the world. Mille Grazie. Sheri
 p.s. a few titles have recently come to light. As soon as it cools off, we'll tackle things. Enjoy your summer! play Canoro's "Notte d'Estate" in honor of the lovely summer evenings coming our way!

----------

Brian560, 

Musicapralis704

----------


## mrmando

Hey, I got a wedding gig and developed a need for Sheri's book. I went through it and eyeballed 42 tunes that I either knew or looked interesting, and then sat down with my guitarist pal to start playing through them. Not a bad one in the bunch! — Sheri's arrangements are thoughtful and pretty easy to follow. Well worth the $.

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

Mandophile, 

Musicapralis704

----------


## brunello97

> Sheri's arrangements are thoughtful and pretty easy to follow. Well worth the $.



Being late to the party is no matter...still means you're at the party.  :Wink: 

As SRV said "If the house is rocking, don't bother knocking...."

But this party has been going on for a looooong time, with no sign of letting up.

Mille grazie a Sheri!

Mick

----------

DavidKOS, 

Mandophile, 

Musicapralis704

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Does anyone think this discussion belongs in a different area, like the one dedicated to Italian music? European folk seems like a pretty big category when there's a specific sub forum entitled Orchestral, Classical, Italian, Medieval, Renaissance .

----------


## Mandophile

Yes, it probably does. OTOH, I wanted to evangelize those not already engaged in playing Italian born composers. Fine with me to move it. I think I've made a deep inroad and attracted many who never ventured into the Italian realm. Thx, Sheri

----------

Bren, 

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

mandopops

----------


## Jim Garber

We will find you and this thread wherever you go, Sheri!

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

Mandophile, 

mandopops

----------


## brunello97

> ..... I think I've made a deep inroad and attracted many who never ventured into the Italian realm. Thx, Sheri


That's what I know..

And made things ever more delightful for those of us who have already been viaggiando lungo quella strada.

Mick

----------

DavidKOS, 

mandopops

----------


## DavidKOS

> Does anyone think this discussion belongs in a different area, like the one dedicated to Italian music? European folk seems like a pretty big category when there's a specific sub forum entitled Orchestral, Classical, Italian, Medieval, Renaissance .


 Maybe just post the links to all the Dropbox folders on the other thread?

----------


## Mandophile

> Maybe just post the links to all the Dropbox folders on the other thread?


good idea! when I get more time!

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/g2slmtau8...8U_0uC-Ba?dl=0

for all those Mando nerds, here's a link to download the Italian music catalogs, listings, and title pages.
Today, I jfinally got around to adding the complete "O. Pagani Mandolin Trio" music catalog (in two parts). It was published sometime in the 1950s under Theresa Costello's reign as owner/publisher of Pagani sheet music.  

Again, any trouble downloading any PDFs, let me know. Have fun, Sheri

----------

DavidKOS, 

Eugene, 

Musicapralis704

----------


## Dot Arnot

Hello Sheri,  I've tried to open the links to your dropbox but they won't open.  I also went onto your facebook page but there is no link to make a friend request
so I was wondering if the dropbox stuff still exists.
Kind regards
Dot

----------


## Mandophile

Don't use links that were posted before 2018, many, if not most, are expired. 

If you go to Post #408, April 22, 2018, I believe everyone of those links take you to a specific Italian publisher. All of them are working for me. 

Of course, you must have the Index downloaded first so that you can browse according to title and see what appears with which publisher. The nice thing about the Index as a PDF is that you can choose how you want to organize your sheet music (by composer, by title, by publihser)

I've attached the Index just in case you haven't downloaded one. This August index is the most recent.

Happy Holidays!  Sheri

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## ukcarrie

Hello I would be grateful for suggestions for beginner/early intermediate Ballo-Liscio or Bal-Musette tunes for mandolin or tenor banjo - I'm a fan of Frank Fazio and Giovanni Gioviale but the pieces are probably too difficult for me right now! Thanks

----------


## brunello97

> Hello I would be grateful for suggestions for beginner/early intermediate Ballo-Liscio or Bal-Musette tunes for mandolin or tenor banjo - I'm a fan of Frank Fazio and Giovanni Gioviale but the pieces are probably too difficult for me right now! Thanks


Sheri is your selfless source for this...as she is for many of us, too.

I play from her "Mandolin Melodies" and "French Soiree" nearly every day.

Un pozzo senza fondo.

Mick

----------

DavidKOS, 

mandopops, 

ukcarrie

----------


## DavidKOS

First, I also suggest the"Silent fountain" mandolin tunes

http://www.brucezweig.com/music/matteo/

mp3's and sheet music 

These are lovely tunes that are not hard to play.

Now, out of the Ballo Liscio collections, a few of my favorite "easy" tunes ( as in not lots of fast runs, extreme range, etc) are:

from A._Paolilli_PDFs_A-Z:

Dolci_Ricordi_M1

Felicita_M1

La_Canzone_dell'Usignolo_M1

My_Golden_Star_M1

Occhi_Belli_M1

Un_Bel_Sogno_M1

from Antonio_Grauso_PDFs_A-Z:

Margaretella_M1p1_w_chords

Primavera_M1p1

Una_Sera_a_Portici_M1p1_w_chords

from G._de_Stefano_PDFs:

G._de_Stefano_PDFs

Angel's_Souvenir_M1_w_chords

Clementina_M1_w_chords

La_Vita_Allegro_M1_w_chords

Te_Sola_M1_w_chords

from O._di_Bella_PDFs_A-Z:

A_Santa_Cecilia_M1

Amore!_M1

Angel's_Dream_M1

Calabrisella_M1

Che_Ridere_M1

Ciribiribin_&_Bersaglieri_M1

Danube_Waves_M1

Delirio_D'Amore_M1

Golden_Star_M1

La_Bella_Palermo_M1

Maria_ Mari_O_Sole_Mio_M1

Marsala_Mia_M1

Parla_D'amore_M1

Rose_M1

Sicilianedda_Mazurka_M1

Teodoro_M1

Torna_a_Surriento_&_Uocchie_M1

Vita_Palmeritana_M1

from O._Pagani_PDFs_A-Z:

Funiculi_Funicula_M1

Tarantella_Siciliana_Trio

from Pietro_Tesio_PDFs:

Bacio_di_Miele_M1_w_chords

Il_Primo_Passo_M1

L'amore_di_un_Angelo_M1_Tesio

Voi_e_me_Trio

This is a small selection but it will get you started.

----------

brunello97, 

mandopops, 

ukcarrie

----------


## mandopops

ukcarrie, Heres a few tunes that are relatively easy & charming. Also, I am thinking in terms of variety.
Vieni Sul Mar- a Waltz
Tic Toc Polka- a Polka
Tango of the Roses- a Tango
Funiculi, Funicula- a Tarentella rhythm tune
La Donna e Mobile- An Opera song
These were favorites on my Italian gigs. Youd have a nice little program to entertain family & friends. I would think they would be in Sheris vast collection. They are common enough tunes you could find a copy.
Even if you dont pick these suggested tunes, its a good idea, as you scour through various collections, to select tunes in different keys & tempos & time signatures.
Joe B

----------

DavidKOS, 

ukcarrie

----------


## ukcarrie

Thank you so much for taking the time to reply to my question David, Mick and Joe - I have saved to a list of suggested tunes to investigate further.

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## ukcarrie

Thank you David - I am currently listening to The Silent Fountain download - it is lovely!

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

I would suggest discussing a short selection of dances with your teacher. S/he will be able to evaluate what is best for your level and technical knowledge. I would start with waltzes (not mazurkas, which tend to be on the more difficult side), and avoid most polkas, and all tarantellas. Best to you, Sheri

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS

----------


## ukcarrie

> I would suggest discussing a short selection of dances with your teacher. S/he will be able to evaluate what is best for your level and technical knowledge. I would start with waltzes (not mazurkas, which tend to be on the more difficult side), and avoid most polkas, and all tarantellas. Best to you, Sheri


Thank you Sheri, I really like waltzes. I'm sorry for my ignorance but is there a link to a 'contents' for your Drop Box of tunes - it looks like there are different folders for different artists but not sure how best to navigate what has been uploaded.....many thanks

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## brunello97

UKCarrie, we've leaned heavily to Italian music (due to the mandolin connection) but there are some bal mussette (okay, Piaf) tunes that can be intimidating on the fisarmonica (just ask me....) but I find to be pretty accessible on mandolin:

Sous la Ciel de Paris
La Vie en Rose
La Goulante de Pauvre Jean

Mick

----------

DavidKOS, 

ukcarrie

----------


## Mandophile

> Thank you Sheri, I really like waltzes. I'm sorry for my ignorance but is there a link to a 'contents' for your Drop Box of tunes - it looks like there are different folders for different artists but not sure how best to navigate what has been uploaded.....many thanks


UKCarrie, each folder is organized by the name of the specific Italian dance publisher. You need the Index to find which dance title appears in which publisher's folder.

----------

DavidKOS, 

ukcarrie

----------


## Mandophile

Post #539 contains viable links to several Italian mandolin publishers. They've recently been tested and they all work. If you have any trouble, please PM me. Thanks!
BTW, there is a load coming very soon. Be prepared as lots of new titles will require a revision of the Index.  Here's the latest Index (August 2021) and it will be valid today 4/4/2022. Once the new titles are added, I will provide an updated Index, too.

----------


## Mandophile

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/co16hc6i5...3y9iXmSla?dl=0

The above link takes you to the MISCELANNEOUS folder. You'll find some rather special titles here as well. For some reason I didn't include it in post #539. While the main publishers have dozens and dozens of titles, the miscellaneous folder offers a "one-of" or single title or two, usually from a mandolinist who self-published. all these titles appear in the Index as well.

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

I will be making one final contribution to the Dropbox over the summer. After that, I will be closing it down. That means if you haven't downloaded the thousands of titles or vintage audio recordings already, you won't be able to access the links after that happens. Of course, anyone can contact me via this thread or via a pm. If you're new to this thread, you can still access links to each publisher by revisiting previous posts where I've made links available. Remember, you must have the current Index to know what's in each of the publishers' folders.  POST # 539 HAS LINKS TO ALL PUBLISHERS!

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

The Dropbox has been available for 8 years. If you can't find something, please send a PM.   Over the many years I've been posting at Mandolin Cafe, it's been a great joy to welcome those who arrive in San Francisco and want to play out of the "Mandolin Melodies" book or any other source for Italian ballo liscio dance music.  This weekend wonderful musicians Chaim and Buzz were out of town musicians who joined Matt Vuksinich and Jim Letchworth (regulars). We had a wonderful time as the North Beach Fair was in full tilt.

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

Jairo Ramos Parra

----------


## Mandophile

I've just checked and if you visit Post #574 in this thread, you will see all the viable links. That's how you can download everything by publisher. Please avail yourselves of that. The Dropbox will close at some point in the autumn months. Thank you, Sheri
p.s. we will have one final upload in late August/early September but that will be it.

----------

Beanzy, 

DavidKOS, 

Jairo Ramos Parra

----------


## Mandophile

Greetings to everyone who has sustained this thread with your interest and enthusiasm. This should be the ultimate post in terms of Italian mandolin trios, mandolin & voice (Neapolitan & macchietta) and mandolin solos & Bb instruments. 

It has been a long, arduous path that started with Norman Giorno-Calaprist back in 2013-2014. He and I combined our archives (his owns a vastly larger and more complete archive). Because his grandfather Luigi Giorno was a multi-instrumentalist and specialized in Bb clarinet and mandolin, he provided his hometown of Philadelphia and other metropolises with dance ensembles, including marching bands for the various Italian holidays. Giorno knew everyone! I do mean everyone! and everyone sent him their best compositions. Thus, you will see some manuscripts in this upload. Many of them became official additions to the well known music catalogs of Di Bella, Pagani, Tesio etc etc.

I suggest that you all return to the previous post* (#408)* with preexisting links. These will all disappear soon as I'm closing up shop and will be working with Paul Ruppa to deposit titles with his Bonne Amie Library. THANK YOU PAUL!  and yes, I will rinclude all folders links in a subsequent post if some links are deceased & no longer work. Stay tuned.

A separate folder devoted to Bb clarinet (all Bb instruments) will have a few new titles as well. These are important because mandolin trios did tend to employ Bb instruments to add the sparkle and volume to the fretted instruments ensemble. Obvious case was the talented Giuseppe Tarantola whose compositions center on his quartet with him playing clarinet! 

In addition to the mandolin trios, we've added to the "Neapolitan and Macchietta" folder as well. In some cases, I have uploaded the same new titles to publishers such as Matacea because he specialized in that genre and he has a separate folder devoted to his music catalog. Last, there are plenty of new (now complete!) mazurkas, polkas etc.

Here're the new Indexes. please download and update your files--as attached:
1. Publishers Index (mandolin trios by indexed by publisher)  (32 pp) !!
2. Bb Index (titles based on the mandolin trios) 
3. Neapolitan & Macchietta Index (mandolin and voice)

Please find these new titles under the following publishers or folder titles:

MISCELLANEOUS folder
  Viva Orlando; Pennino's Maliziosa (piano); 

O. Pagani folder
   Vorrei; Ciciuzza; Forse; L'amore Mezzo al Mare; Le Sirene; Marsala Mia; Maria, Mari; Piccolina Na Graziosa; Sicilia Bella; Lotta d'Amore; Divorziamo; Viva Italian. nice surprise: 5 new Tafarella titles in manuscript form, unfortunately, only M1 in many cases.

De Stefano folder
    L'Allegrezza; Love's Experience  
P. Tesio folder
    Ti Voglio Sempre Amor; Aida; Dolores; Vittoria Tripoli (piano score to match the preexisting mandolin part)
A. Matacea folder
   A 'mammurata
   A Partenza
O. Di Bella folder
    Midnight; Suffragette; L'Abbondonata
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Neapolitan-Macchietta folder
    Abbascio; Mo Ch'America; O Primmo Reggimento; plus the new Matacea titles
Bb & Band folder
    Marcia Funebre (Petrella); Marsala Mia;   

That should do it for now. Again, please refer to previous post for links to all the folders

----------

Beanzy, 

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

Joe Bartl, 

Martin Jonas

----------


## Mandophile

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/nqsw18aai...B8rnD3--a?dl=0
  CENTURY PUBLISHING  

This link takes you to Century Publishing (non-Italian stuff); I include it because I bought the collection. However, I can not vouch for these titles at all. There is an index in the folder. Otherwise, I've tested all the links posted and they work just fine and show the new titles in each of the folders. Good Luck. any trouble, PM and I'll see what I can do.

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS

----------


## DavidKOS

Thank you for all your work!

----------


## Mandophile

A trio of trumpeters showed up during the San Gennaro holiday celebration this weekend in Little Italy; they played Tesio's arrangement of Gabetti's "Royal Italian March." (1900) Rocco de Rocco strolled for tips. He's 86 and was a regular at Pagani's. He knew Teresa Costello (Pagani's partner who took over after he died and cultivated the accordion repertoire). He played Migliavacca and Speranze Perdute (probably Pietro Deiro arrangements from the Pagani catalog). Thank you Rocco, for carrying on the tradition!

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

Joe Bartl, 

Mendolin

----------


## Mandophile

TODAY: San Gennaro holiday, the band is playing outside the church --La Triestina March by F Gallo. The DiBella edition. 
They played it also in the vestibule of the church--greeting San Gennaro as he was being carried down the aisle towards the street.   
 This is the custom in NYC . It must be either La Triestina , or Di Girolamo's Violetta March .....These poor old men....

Dont know how they can play at all with this mob scene all around them......!!!!! May take refuge in La Bella Napoli for the rest of the day until we leave at dusk.....

I announced the March before they began to play it on the church sidewalk....    Composed in Montclair NJ in 1919  Dedicated to his dear friend Maestro Onofrio Di Bella, arr by Maestro Luigi Luigi Canoro.  Published by DiBella.....!!  They made a recording in the church vestibule.   (DISPATCH from Norman Giorno-Calapristi)

Take a listen to "La Triestina" march as played today inside and outside as introduced by Norman with the history of the march.

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

Joe Bartl, 

Mendolin

----------


## Mendolin

Wow! Thank you so much! You are incredible!

----------


## Mandophile

https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/a...__16_00_02.mp3   a radio interview I did with a local community radio station in Sonoma, on Tuesday October 18, 2022.

This interview is now archived as above and can be accessed by anyone with a computer. Thanks!

Broken into three 20-minute segments: 1. Caffe Trieste as Italian hub for the dance music, Papa Giotta's family, and Italian immigration; 2. Rudy Cipolla, mentor to David Grisman & Mike Marshall; first mandolin made in America, Paolo Soleri; accordion in vaudeville and mandolin status (legitimacy) & Brazilian accordionist, Tostao. 3. accordion, college, & its use in classroom; Cotati Accordion Festival, Dick & Pete Contino; Flashback: Bucky Fuller and World's Fair 1967; Music's role in commemorating great moments like the demolition of the Berlin Wall; the advantage of being technically proficient (Silicon Valley) and how technology serves the arts. (IOW, we covered some territory for sure!)  I even mention Scott Tichenor and this great website. Worth a listten!

----------

Beanzy, 

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

Jairo Ramos Parra, 

Joe Bartl

----------


## Mandophile

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DejP...adNpC&index=10

This link takes you to a friend who performed on his Aeolian player piano a mazurka titled "Forse" by Tafarella in November 2015 at his home in Orinda. It's only 49 seconds long as there was a problem but you can certainly see and hear why Tafarella's popularity never wanted.

----------

DavidKOS, 

Jairo Ramos Parra

----------


## Mandophile

Please light a candle for a beloved friend, multi-instrumetalist, mandolin-loving, and Italian sheet music hoarder. I'm sorry to have to announce the sudden demise of Norman Giorno-Calapristi of Philadelphia late last night. It is a shock to all of us who were fortunate enough to know him. I can't say enough about how his enthusiasm for our ancestors' music became the basis for my own investigations. While Norman wrote the Foreword to "Italian Mandolin Heroes in America", he was really the reason why I began writing that book; in addition, he collaborated and helped to build this ballo liscio dropbox that has welcomed thousands of visitors and taught so many about the dance music as it was reborn on American soil. I'll try to write a more complete obituary at some point. Thank you all for making Norman's dreams come true. His grandfather would have been so happy to know that the music he left behind now lives on amongst us.  Sheri~

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

Summer 2016 Normanno and I (and his cousin Donna) made a pilgrimage to Di Bella's, Cardilli's and Pagani's old music store locations. These were very happy moments as he relived his visits accompanying his grandfather and on his own when he was old enough.

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

Jairo Ramos Parra

----------


## brunello97

> Please light a candle for a beloved friend, multi-instrumetalist, mandolin-loving, and Italian sheet music hoarder. I'm sorry to have to announce the sudden demise of Norman Giorno-Calapristi of Philadelphia late last night. It is a shock to all of us who were fortunate enough to know him. I can't say enough about how his enthusiasm for our ancestors' music became the basis for my own investigations. While Norman wrote the Foreword to "Italian Mandolin Heroes in America", he was really the reason why I began writing that book; in addition, he collaborated and helped to build this ballo liscio dropbox that has welcomed thousands of visitors and taught so many about the dance music as it was reborn on American soil. I'll try to write a more complete obituary at some point. Thank you all for making Norman's dreams come true. His grandfather would have been so happy to know that the music he left behind now lives on amongst us.  Sheri~


Thanks for letting us know, Sher.

My condolences to you and to Norman's family, of course.

I'll be getting down IMHiA and reread his foreward.

Mick

----------

DavidKOS, 

Mandophile

----------


## frankie

> Please light a candle for a beloved friend, multi-instrumetalist, mandolin-loving, and Italian sheet music hoarder. I'm sorry to have to announce the sudden demise of Norman Giorno-Calapristi of Philadelphia late last night.


This is heartbreaking news, Sheri, but thank you for passing it on.  He and I corresponded many times and he was a universe of experience about Italian music on records, too.  He will be sorely missed.

----------

DavidKOS, 

Mandophile

----------


## Mandophile

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/9zhxeekpy...Zb9lDzWUa?dl=0 
 Italian Vintage Recordings link. Viewers can download. Updated Index 11/5/2022 (Index indicates 4 new titles). In addition to the mandolin pieces, there is Luigi Giorno's community band's recording of Villoni's "North Pole".  These were the last recordings that Norman sent.

One of the new recordings uploaded. Norman on guitar with Joe Grosso, mandolin. It was his 90th birthday. They played "Rosa Maria" a march that was used as an opener/closer to a Canoro machietta on the old Philly vaudeville stage at the Teatro Vittorio Emmanuele where Norman's grandfather played (clarinet and mandolin) The lyrics were by Canoro's sidekick, Esposito. What a team they made! Of course, this recording does not include vocal, only instrumental parts.

I attach the updated Index and a photograph of 1-year-old Norman in the arms of his grandfather at one of his Philly gigs. Just too precious.

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS

----------


## Mandophile

see attached & updated Main integrated Index (32+ pages) for the mandolin trios. I integrated all of Tesio's "Eastern European" (mainly Greek) titles into the Main Index. See attached original Eastern European Index for specific titles. Too many to list.

Also added one macchietta title ("La Suffraggetta" by A. Parisi) into the integrated Main Index. It is a manuscript with mandolin score & lyrics. It is now housed with the Neapolitan and Macchietta songs for mandolin and voice. Ralph Borelli wrote a lot of the lyrics and may have written these. It is stamped LOC as it's possible it was submitted for copyright purposes. There is a note from the composer to Luigi Giorno, Norman's grandfather. It was nearly disintegrated when it was scanned last month.

here's the link for the Neapolitan and Macchietta folder to find "La Suffraggetta":
https://www.dropbox.com/home#:~:text...Tjywa%3Fdl%3D0 

So now you have Di Bella's tribute to the Suffragette movement as a mandolin trio and you have Parisi's macchietta piece made famous in the Philadelphia Italian theatre. 

(Keeping in mind that Macchietta songs (published by Matacea) are separately housed in the Matacea folder).

The work will continue as there are still band and orchestral arrangements yet to be scanned. Lord help us get through all of it. With profound gratitude to Normanno!

----------

DavidKOS, 

Jairo Ramos Parra

----------


## Mandophile

Before the holiday crush is upon us, I wanted to add two new titles to the Index. As always the updated Index is attached.

In a recent post, I shared a photo taken of Normanno and me by his cousin Donna. We made a pilgrimage together to Bleecker Street and other locations in Little Italy. We stood in front of M.V. Cardilli's old store and Pagani's, too.  M.V. Cardilli and Flaminio Pignoloni were Normanno's favorites (well, Tesio, too)! 

While it took several years to research and publish the Heroes book, it had to be published without their images. The night before the final PDF was sent, I was contacted by a descendant with an image of Philly's G.B. De Stefano and had to stop the presses (thus, the delay) but it meant everything to display De Stefano's store, Norman's childhood music store, in the book. The portrait of De Stefano and his twin sons on sheet music was fantastic but I was still disappointed. I had not located any images of Cardilli or Pignoloni in time for publication. After the book came out, I continued to scour the earth and in the past two years, I have found portraits and other material. (If I ever publish a second edition, I intend to include). 

To honor Normanno, I'm including their photos here. A tribute to how he inspired me to be tenacious. I never gave up my search to identify the mandolin heroes in America and that will continue. Yes, I sent both photos to him and he rejoiced and was thrilled to see them for the first time. 

In addition, I've uploaded two new titles from my library (see previous posts for the links so you can download them as they reside in the publisher's folder) POST #408 has all the links and they appear to still be viable:
 Matacea folder: "A Seconda Lettera e Surdata" (Italian macchietta, Voice and Mandolin)
 Cardilli folder: "Mentre Soffrivo" Trio 

just a quick note about the Matacea series of wartime songs and this one in particular. I visited Monfalcone (where Papa Gianni's sister Yolanda retired to after 30+ years as barista at San Francisco's Caffe Trieste. She lived downtown but the surrounding Gorizia is a rugged area, to say the least. That province saw the bloodiest Italian losses in WWI. These exchanged letters describe how a soldier is recalled to fight. It shows the indomitable spirit of the Italian army and so much more.

As to Latorella's waltz, I found out that both Cardilli & Tesio published him. If you consult the Index of names, you can see that he is listed with Tesio, however, I will now have to add Cardilli as his second publisher. A sad note, Latorella died in a mental hospital. Will we ever know the complete story of these heroes? probably not.

Again, wishing you all a serene holiday season. Take care, Stay Safe, Sheri

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

Eugene

----------

